# PopSugar Must Have September 2014 *May Contain Spoilers*



## PinkShanyn (Aug 12, 2014)

I guess I'm just so overly geeked about this month's box (August)... that I'm already looking ahead to September... and (IMHO) Fall tends to bring the BEST boxes.


----------



## lauren2828 (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree! Or maybe I feel that way because Fall is my favorite season! Here is to hoping for a great September box!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Aug 14, 2014)

Ditto!!  I love fall too!!! 

and there's a Promo code already:::  MustHaveYT  

It's for $10 off  &lt;3 

YAY!


----------



## pbpink (Aug 14, 2014)

PinkShanyn said:


> Ditto!!  I love fall too!!!
> 
> and there's a Promo code already:::  MustHaveYT
> 
> ...


can't believe there is SEPT thread already, y'all are fast! just posted this code in other threads!! ordered sept! also, august was the anniversary month, they said in the video!


----------



## goldenstateerin (Aug 14, 2014)

PinkShanyn said:


> Ditto!!  I love fall too!!!
> 
> and there's a Promo code already:::  MustHaveYT
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the code! You're making this box even more tempting.


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm thinking we will get another scarf since September marks the beginning of fall...
 
I also HOPE we receive the new Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette ... It would be perfect for fall!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 14, 2014)

Yay! Thanks for the code!


----------



## roohound (Aug 14, 2014)

Would definitely love a nice scarf. And I surely would not say no to anything from Tarte - that palette you posted is stunning!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

I just got that palette and it is WUNDERBAR!!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 15, 2014)

Ashley Deffert said:


> I'm thinking we will get another scarf since September marks the beginning of fall...
> 
> I also HOPE we receive the new Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette ... It would be perfect for fall!


That palette is beautiful! I agree it is perfect for fall. I would love to get that too.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 15, 2014)

So happy to see there is  a code yay


----------



## katie4747 (Aug 15, 2014)

Can you unsubscribe using the website or do you need to call in? I would like to get September's box but want to use the $10 coupon.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 15, 2014)

You can unsubscribe from the website. I think you go through "change billing" or something similar


----------



## aweheck (Aug 15, 2014)

Ashley Deffert said:


> I'm thinking we will get another scarf since September marks the beginning of fall...
> 
> I also HOPE we receive the new Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette ... It would be perfect for fall!


 OMY! love this! WANT!,,,,


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Aug 16, 2014)

They just sent us jewelry, a candle, shower gel, and a lip gloss so I think it's safe to count similar items out. I am positive this month will have a fall theme. I feel the scarf is a huge contender for this next box.... Some sort of fall makeup, that most likely will not be for the lips so I'm assuming eye shadow (and hoping for that gorgeous Tarte pallete!!!). I'm also thinking we will receive some sort of skin moisturizer or hair product because of the change of season. A pumpkin flavored food item would be a huge hit as well!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 16, 2014)

PinkShanyn said:


> I guess I'm just so overly geeked about this month's box (August)... that I'm already looking ahead to September... and (IMHO) Fall tends to bring the BEST boxes.


I love that the ladies on here are just like me and already thinking about next box. And I've already used the $10 off code (MustHaveYT) to buy mine. I hope a better code doesn't come along (like August when I bought a box before the towel code.)

I love Fall, so I'm sure the box won't go wrong. Would really love a wallet or purse of some kind. (Not a clutch, a real purse. )


----------



## mochamom25 (Aug 16, 2014)

My first post... I have been reading the subscription box forums though for a bit.

August was my first PopSugar box and I loved it! I just cancelled and resubbed to use the $10 coupon for the September box though. Can't wait!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 16, 2014)

mochamom25 said:


> My first post... I have been reading the subscription box forums though for a bit.
> 
> August was my first PopSugar box and I loved it! I just cancelled and resubbed to use the $10 coupon for the September box though. Can't wait!!!


Welcome to the discussion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> August was a fantastic box! I always cancel and do a gift sub with a coupon code so I don't forget to unsubscribe LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always wait for coupons and if they don't come out, I wait until a spoiler comes out so I can decide if I want to just use the REFER5 code or just skip the month. So far this year I only skipped July, but that was only because there was no coupon and there was nothing that pushed me to buy it.

I am So excited for September though! The first "fall" month will hopefully give us lots of stuff to get us in the mood for the season!


----------



## mochamom25 (Aug 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Welcome to the discussion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> August was a fantastic box! I always cancel and do a gift sub with a coupon code so I don't forget to unsubscribe LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always wait for coupons and if they don't come out, I wait until a spoiler comes out so I can decide if I want to just use the REFER5 code or just skip the month. So far this year I only skipped July, but that was only because there was no coupon and there was nothing that pushed me to buy it.
> 
> I am So excited for September though! The first "fall" month will hopefully give us lots of stuff to get us in the mood for the season!


I am glad to hear I'm not the only one. Thanks for the tip, too, to do a gift subscription. You just gift it to yourself with the same email address?

I love the fall! I totally would love that Tarte palette someone posted above, and a scarf would be lovely. I'd love a cute notebook since September makes me think of back to school, but looking at some past boxes, it seems subscribers received a notebook not too long ago.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 17, 2014)

Ashley Deffert said:


> They just sent us jewelry, a candle, shower gel, and a lip gloss so I think it's safe to count similar items out. I am positive this month will have a fall theme. I feel the scarf is a huge contender for this next box.... Some sort of fall makeup, that most likely will not be for the lips so I'm assuming eye shadow (and hoping for that gorgeous Tarte pallete!!!). I'm also thinking we will receive some sort of skin moisturizer or hair product because of the change of season. A pumpkin flavored food item would be a huge hit as well!


I would be good with all of this. It's already getting cooler and starting to feel like fall in NYC. I had to wear my office sweatshirt home from work on Friday, lol. I would be good with a scarf, nice palette, and pumpkin something. I could skip a moisturizer (only because I'm set on moisturizer for a while and have finally found a PM and an AM that I like - both by Clarins) unless it's a good moisturizing serum, lol. Something about the packaging of the Caudalie C15 Serum looks very fall-like to me.... Hey, a girl can dream right?

I don't think we can totally rule out lip stuff though because a really good lip balm is definitely an essential as it gets cooler...

The only thing to keep in mind - isn't this box curated out of Cali? The curators might not really have fall on the mind yet if that's the case. Does anyone know what was in the box last September? I feel like I started up again in October or November....


----------



## Weebs (Aug 17, 2014)

9am here in Phoenix and it's 90F.  I'd love to start thinking about fall but fall doesn't really start here until the end of October/beginning of November!  Either way, I'm totally looking forward to the September box!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 17, 2014)

I want something pumpkin or apple flavored and a scarf! I'd still be happy with good quality headphones, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 17, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I would be good with all of this. It's already getting cooler and starting to feel like fall in NYC. I had to wear my office sweatshirt home from work on Friday, lol. I would be good with a scarf, nice palette, and pumpkin something. I could skip a moisturizer (only because I'm set on moisturizer for a while and have finally found a PM and an AM that I like - both by Clarins) unless it's a good moisturizing serum, lol. Something about the packaging of the Caudalie C15 Serum looks very fall-like to me.... Hey, a girl can dream right?
> 
> I don't think we can totally rule out lip stuff though because a really good lip balm is definitely an essential as it gets cooler...
> 
> The only thing to keep in mind - isn't this box curated out of Cali? The curators might not really have fall on the mind yet if that's the case. Does anyone know what was in the box last September? I feel like I started up again in October or November....


I was wondering the same thing yesterday. September wasn't really a fall theme but it was an amazing box. The Barr &amp; Co diffuser, craft book, pretty paper coasters, Kitch headband set and some little food treats. It was the prettiest box. 
I'm still hoping for some amazing picture frames and a stationary item.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 17, 2014)

mochamom25 said:


> I am glad to hear I'm not the only one. Thanks for the tip, too, to do a gift subscription. You just gift it to yourself with the same email address?
> 
> I love the fall! I totally would love that Tarte palette someone posted above, and a scarf would be lovely. I'd love a cute notebook since September makes me think of back to school, but looking at some past boxes, it seems subscribers received a notebook not too long ago.


You just select the little box under the subscription choices, above the personal info fields, that says "is this a gift?" or something to that effect.  It'll turn the monthly subscription into a one time box for that month, and you don't have to worry about being charged again for the next month-as long as the account you're logged into is canceled. 

Like my account, I keep it canceled, but I can still log in etc.  I just log in, select "monthly", and then check off gift box.. and I put the info to send to myself still, but with my other email address.  I have been able to use all the good codes doing it this way, and not have to worry about being charged for the next month unless I decide I want it. 

I haven't tried sending it as a gift with the same email address.  I'd assume if they don't let you it wouldn't let you purchase...so I just use my other email address.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 17, 2014)

I haven't gotten the list couple boxes because I've been trying to cut back on my spending but I want that Tarte palette soooo bad and would resubscribe in a heartbeat if that were in a box.


----------



## mochamom25 (Aug 17, 2014)

JenTX said:


> The only thing to keep in mind - isn't this box curated out of Cali? The curators might not really have fall on the mind yet if that's the case. Does anyone know what was in the box last September? I feel like I started up again in October or November....


I'm in California (one of the reasons I love this box since I get it quicker) and yeah, it is still hot here. But good grief, they are already selling Halloween and Thanksgiving stuff in the stores, and I hear Starbucks already brought back the pumpkin spice latte, so PopSugar can put together a fall themed box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 17, 2014)

mochamom25 said:


> I'm in California (one of the reasons I love this box since I get it quicker) and yeah, it is still hot here. But good grief, they are already selling Halloween and Thanksgiving stuff in the stores, and I hear Starbucks already brought back the pumpkin spice latte, so PopSugar can put together a fall themed box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Even though it's the middle of August, Massachusetts decided to start Fall early. Seriously other than one or two odd days, it's been SO cool here! This past Friday I had a fire going in my backyard fire pit and was wearing a hoodie. IN AUGUST LOL...I'm SO ready for a totally fall-themed box. give me scarves, pumpkin spice candles, dark burgundy lipsticks and nail polishes lol...I'm totally ready for Fall subscription box season!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Even though it's the middle of August, Massachusetts decided to start Fall early. Seriously other than one or two odd days, it's been SO cool here! This past Friday I had a fire going in my backyard fire pit and was wearing a hoodie. IN AUGUST LOL...I'm SO ready for a totally fall-themed box. give me scarves, pumpkin spice candles, dark burgundy lipsticks and nail polishes lol...I'm totally ready for Fall subscription box season!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh my goodness, that sounds so wonderful. I live in WA and it is so hot up here right now. I just want cold weather so I can start wearing all the beautiful scarves I've accumulated from my subscription boxes over the past year.

The Starbucks in my area doesn't have pumpkin spice yet. I love all things pumpkin, but I feel like their pumpkin spice tastes like melted candle wax. Instead, I look forward to Dairy Queen's pumpkin pie blizzard, it is so delicious!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 17, 2014)

I can see the Tarte palette being in the Special Edition box, but probably not a regular box.


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 17, 2014)

I reupped my subscription starting with this box and am so excited for it. I'm hoping for another beautiful scarf and something fall scented. Really really don't want anymore bail polish.


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Aug 17, 2014)

I googled September Popsugar box and there was one that included a grey scarf, so I'm not sure whether it would be fall themed or not. Maybe they will just wait another month and go crazy with Octobers box?

They definitely wont send any more summer type products... way too late for that. I think it will either be fall themed or maybe just some useful products kind of like with the salad servers.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 18, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Oh my goodness, that sounds so wonderful. I live in WA and it is so hot up here right now. I just want cold weather so I can start wearing all the beautiful scarves I've accumulated from my subscription boxes over the past year.
> 
> The Starbucks in my area doesn't have pumpkin spice yet. I love all things pumpkin, but I feel like their pumpkin spice tastes like melted candle wax. Instead, I look forward to Dairy Queen's pumpkin pie blizzard, it is so delicious!


It's SUPER hot! But August is always our best month, I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  With all the crazy thunderstorms,  I thought we hit the end of the sun but today was so nice.  

I'm ready for fall, though.  And scarves with warm jackets, cozy socks and I wouldn't mind a pumpkin muffin mix in the slightest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If they can do cookies in a bag, they can do muffins.  Probably not so soon, though, huh? Maybe in a later box.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 18, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I can see the Tarte palette being in the Special Edition box, but probably not a regular box.


You never know... They did send a Too Faced Palette in a regular box earlier this year.... And they sent a Benefit palette in 2012.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 18, 2014)

JenTX said:


> You never know... They did send a Too Faced Palette in a regular box earlier this year.... And they sent a Benefit palette in 2012.


  


Ashley Deffert said:


> I googled September Popsugar box and there was one that included a grey scarf, so I'm not sure whether it would be fall themed or not. Maybe they will just wait another month and go crazy with Octobers box?
> 
> They definitely wont send any more summer type products... way too late for that. I think it will either be fall themed or maybe just some useful products kind of like with the salad servers.


Actually the Benefit palette even came in a September box!

http://musthave.popsugar.com/September-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-25196286

That was a pretty good box. The scarf was really nice and soft. There was also a book and a pair of movie tickets which is pretty cool.

It seems hair ties are always in September boxes (at least two out of two) which is interesting. There was definitely a lot more in the September 2012 box than September 2013. September 2013 was pretty meh for me, so I'm hoping for one more like 2012.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 18, 2014)

That Tarte palette is gorgeous. I love it when beauty products look like décor accents because then I don’t feel so bad about leaving them out. I prefer to have my items where I can see them because I will forget things and then it’s like a mini-surprise when I open a drawer and find a pile of hair products I’d stashed in there.

It’s been a bit cooler than normal in Chicago too. No complaints, being right by the lake I get a great breeze and I’ve had to use my AC less than 5 times this year. Rahm in his infinite wisdom negotiated a new deal with Integrysys to lower electrical rates and it unsurprisingly did the opposite. I have window AC units so the less I run them the less money this shady deal gets. They did the auto-opt in if you didn't opt out and mysteriously I and everyone I know didn’t get the notice of this until after the window to opt out had closed. I did read that you can still switch back to ComEd so I’ll have to look into that soon. Anything 9 ½ is for I am automatically against &lt;_&lt;

If anyone is looking for pumpkin candles B&amp;BW has their fall line out and the 3 wick ones are currently on sale 2/22$ (all the 3 wicks, not just the fall ones) plus if you use eBates you can currently get 1.5% back. I may have purchased 8 candles yesterday…

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=18623826&amp;cm_sp=FO-_-Online+Exclusives-_-2+for+%2422+Online+Exclusive+3-Wick+Candles&amp;cp=12587167.12587170


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 18, 2014)

Is Pumpkin Pecan Waffle back at B&amp;BW yet? It's my fave!!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 18, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Is Pumpkin Pecan Waffle back at B&amp;BW yet? It's my fave!!


Oh it's back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought ALLLL the candles this week for their 2 for $22 sale and that was one of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh it's back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought ALLLL the candles this week for their 2 for $22 sale and that was one of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mmmm! Might have to stop by after work. I got the Nest Pumpkin Chai candle in the mail yesterday and it's no replacement for my Pumpkin Pecan Waffle!


----------



## StaceyB (Aug 18, 2014)

This is going to be my very first Popsugar box so I have high hopes lol... Would love something fall just because that is my favorite season but living in Louisiana it is still very much summer here...... HOT!!!


----------



## newnew1978 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've done the gift subscriptions for myself since the beginning, since it allows me to use any Codes everytime. I never had a regular sub, and probably never will. I wait for a great code, or a spoiler to decide. I LOVE that Tarte pallete, and can only hope and pray it's in the Sept box. I loved the Too Faced pallette a couple months ago, which is what started me with PSMH.  I'd also love a pretty scarf or anything fall like.  I'm in Vegas, it's still HOT, and today muggy/humid... so I'm looking forward to Fall.


----------



## Soanders (Aug 20, 2014)

Code MUSTHAVEMOM for $10 off a PopSugar must have box.


----------



## skyflower (Aug 20, 2014)

so many great codes!  i hope they are still available after the spoilers


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 20, 2014)

I keep not ordering a Popsugar Must Haves box. Maybe I'll hit this one up with that coupon!


----------



## AmryAnn (Aug 20, 2014)

Soanders said:


> Code MUSTHAVEMOM for $10 off a PopSugar must have box.


Oooh, thanks!  Just ordered me one... forgot to unmark the "early box" option tho.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I already got August, do we know if it sold out?


----------



## goldenstateerin (Aug 20, 2014)

AmryAnn said:


> Oooh, thanks!  Just ordered me one... forgot to unmark the "early box" option tho.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I already got August, do we know if it sold out?


They are sold out of August boxes. I emailed them last week and they confirmed.


----------



## Coley2277 (Aug 20, 2014)

I cant wait for this box. It will be my second box. I was pretty hooked after the August box (which was my first box) that I got the special edition fall box too!! I am pretty excited. I have tried a couple of the monthly boxes and this is by far my favorite. I mean I didn't love the lip gloss or the protien bar out of the August box but I figured I can give the lip gloss away as a gift. I think the products are of good quality and even if you cannot use everything or do not like everything it is still of value if you like one or two things. I am happy that I did find this box.


----------



## mochamom25 (Aug 21, 2014)

The suspense is killing me! How long before spoilers usually show up?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 21, 2014)

mochamom25 said:


> The suspense is killing me! How long before spoilers usually show up?


maybe early sept when someone gets their box


----------



## akritenbrink (Aug 21, 2014)

Question: When you cancel and resub using a code, are there any downsides to doing that? Like does Popsugar have a loyalty program? 

I have actually done this a couple of times because I thought "I need to cancel Popsugar for my budget" and then cancelled it, and then resubbed because I was like "I like Popsugar, I will take something else out" haha.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 21, 2014)

I too love the fall boxes, it's what got me hooked! That Tarte pallete would be amazing!


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah! Used a code and it's my birthday month so fingers crossed for an awesome box!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

Might grab this after all. I've been good and sat out the last 2 months. Besides if I refer myself again, I'll be at least 2/3 of the way to a free box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Might grab this after all. I've been good and sat out the last 2 months. Besides if I refer myself again, I'll be at least 2/3 of the way to a free box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I refered myself  4 times I didn't even bother to change my name  lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

First spoiler!



Spoiler



]






$125 Tilo Scarf.  Love it!


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 22, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> First spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooohhhh!  I LOVE that color pattern on the scarf, and I love scarves!  I hope mine is this exact color, it'd match a lot of my new fall clothes I just got.  I wonder if they will all be this color, or if they'll have variations?


----------



## emilylithium (Aug 22, 2014)

great spoiler!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

I screeched like a baby dinosaur when i saw that scarf!!! SO EXCITEDDDDD

You know what would go great with that scarf?

*cough tarte palette *cough

although that's probably out of the question now since the scarf is the high priced item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Aug 22, 2014)

What a great spoiler - it took me a few minutes to realize this wasn't for the LE box.  I ordered a 2nd September Box since this will make a great gift.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness!  Loooooove it!  I need it!  I don't need two, though.. right?  Right?


----------



## Laurenv78 (Aug 22, 2014)

Well now I HAD to buy a box...I just hope I like the rest of it considering the value of this is so high


----------



## MET (Aug 22, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> CAPSLOCK, on 22 Aug 2014 - 8:45 PM, said:Oh my goodness!  Loooooove it!  I need it!  I don't need two, though.. right?  Right?


  Not to enable too much but imagine if they have variations in color   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 22, 2014)

MET said:


> Not to enable too much but imagine if they have variations in color   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Exactly!  I've googled them, and they have tons of fabulous ombre scarves!  And what if it is more than just their ombre patterns... they have overall tons of gorgeous scarves!


----------



## MET (Aug 22, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> CAPSLOCK, on 22 Aug 2014 - 8:57 PM, said:Exactly!  I've googled them, and they have tons of fabulous ombre scarves!  And what if it is more than just their ombre patterns... they have overall tons of gorgeous scarves!


I did the same thing ! Those scarves are so pretty and "they" made me order my 2nd box :lol:


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 22, 2014)

LOVE THAT SCARF! I signed back up--couldn't resist!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 22, 2014)

what a great spoiler  so excited what a value   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  the box it


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 22, 2014)

They got me, and I have two more referral boxes, so $30 for three boxes total? Not bad.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 22, 2014)

LOVE that scarf! Can't wait!


----------



## StaceyB (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not a scarf gal but I am now!!! So ready, this will be my first box. Trying to have some control and not order two hehe


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 22, 2014)

I ordered a second box, too. That scarf will be a perfect gift for my mom for Christmas.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 22, 2014)

I just cancelled my account because I made the final payment on my cruise and need to put money aside for spending at the ports and gift shops. Then I see this spoiler and this gorgeous scarf ... ahhhh! Damn you, PSMH! With everyone ordering second and third boxes, I can only hope they still have some left when I get paid next week. Fingers crossed! If they aren't sold out, then I am SO in!


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 22, 2014)

Damn you PopSugar, I had to resubscribe for that scarf. I just redecorated so I was planning to be strong. Oh we'll, there's always next month. I have to have that scarf! Lol


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 22, 2014)

Angie K (Life With Angie) said:


> Question: When you cancel and resub using a code, are there any downsides to doing that? Like does Popsugar have a loyalty program?
> 
> I have actually done this a couple of times because I thought "I need to cancel Popsugar for my budget" and then cancelled it, and then resubbed because I was like "I like Popsugar, I will take something else out" haha.


I know..,PS is so hard to quit. I don't think that are any kind of perks for staying subbed. I just get myself a gift sub every month. That way I don't have to unsubscribe. I wait for a code though. That's the deal...have to have a coupon code.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 22, 2014)

That scarf is gorgeous! The colors are right up my alley as well, looking forward to this box.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 22, 2014)

I'M SO EXCITED. First month, and I'm totally into it.


----------



## mochamom25 (Aug 22, 2014)

So excited with the spoiler! I love the scarf! 

I'm glad I cancelled my Birchbox sub... that $10 I didn't spend this month on that sub, plus the $10 coupon code, makes this doable and totally worth it!


----------



## ikecarus (Aug 22, 2014)

Must resist getting a second box. Must. Resist.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 23, 2014)

Wonder if the scarf is silk or cashmere? Surely at that price it wouldn't be a synthetic fabric. I do hope it isn't wool, wool itches me like h3llfire.


----------



## JENNIER (Aug 23, 2014)

My bet it is made of modal, many of their lightweight scarves are.


----------



## aweheck (Aug 23, 2014)

I



Kristine Walker said:


> Wonder if the scarf is silk or cashmere? Surely at that price it wouldn't be a synthetic fabric. I do hope it isn't wool, wool itches me like h3llfire.


 I'm thinking the $125 is for the BOX value.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 23, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Wonder if the scarf is silk or cashmere? Surely at that price it wouldn't be a synthetic fabric. I do hope it isn't wool, wool itches me like h3llfire.


I've been looking up the scarves tonight, and it seems like most of the scarves are silk, cashmere, and fine wool, or blends of each.  I've seen one or two that had lurex added to it as well.  So it should be pretty nice quality.


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 23, 2014)

aweheck said:


> I I'm thinking the $125 is for the BOX value.


The Lightweight Ombre scarves retail for $125, and it looks similar to the one posted in the spoiler. So I'm thinking it's probably the value of just the scarf and not the whole box.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 23, 2014)

@@JENNIER I've never heard of modal before. Wonder what it is?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 23, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @@JENNIER I've never heard of modal before. Wonder what it is?


The Tilo lightweight ombre scarves are indeed made of modal, according to one of the sites I found them on! It's a synthetic fabric, but IMO a really good one for things like scarves. It's often blended with cotton for sheets and things like that. It's usually nice and smooth and soft, and doesn't shrink.

I found what looks like the same scarf in a different color at Saks and it also says it's made of modal:

Link because I can't save the picture or get the picture link to post with my phone, ugh.  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446500707


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 23, 2014)

@@yousoldtheworld Thanks for the info, I really look forward to getting this. I love scarves


----------



## cinderpacey (Aug 23, 2014)

I was totally going to skip this month because I was less than wowed with last month.  I love that scarf!


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Aug 23, 2014)

The last couple of boxes haven't wow'd me. I've liked them but I'm hoping with the new season coming it will mean a change up in the boxes. I like the scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## atomic (Aug 23, 2014)

With the spoiler and the $10 off coupon code, I decided I had to try this box at least once. I'm really excited! I'm hoping for a great home item, as I'm moving soon and would love something awesome to add to my apartment.


----------



## Soanders (Aug 23, 2014)

Okay, so I had enough referrals to reach "insider" status and it says "3 months free", but I only received 2 months before they charged me again. Are they counting my 1 free "influencer" box as one of the 3 free boxes?


----------



## amberchap (Aug 23, 2014)

Soanders said:


> Okay, so I had enough referrals to reach "insider" status and it says "3 months free", but I only received 2 months before they charged me again. Are they counting my 1 free "influencer" box as one of the 3 free boxes?


Yes it is counting the one free influencer box towards the three total.  I just reached influencer and this is what part of my e-mail said. 

"Two of your friends have signed up, which means you are an Influencer and have just earned one FREE month. We will be reflecting this bonus in your account.   As a token of our appreciation, we want to give you even more free months. If three more of your friends sign up, you will become an Insider and earn an additional two months free."


----------



## roohound (Aug 23, 2014)

Love that spoiler!!


----------



## Pixels (Aug 23, 2014)

Do they normally give out one or more spoilers?


----------



## OiiO (Aug 23, 2014)

Pixels said:


> Do they normally give out one or more spoilers?


No, usually they don't


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 23, 2014)

Spoiler that I love + a code = count me in!

I like when Popsugar feels like a purchase that I know I'll like (e.g. Too Faced palette, this scarf), plus a bunch of mystery GWPs.


----------



## akritenbrink (Aug 23, 2014)

Love the scarf. Wouldn't pay $125 for it, but for a sub box with a $10 off coupon, love it.

Otherwise I just buy scarves at H&amp;M or something for $12. haha.


----------



## jbd90 (Aug 23, 2014)

I skipped the last two months, but signed up for a gift subscription this month with the coupon code! Love the scarf and really hoping for the maroon &amp; grey pictured. Although, I am having trouble with the coupon codes. I had to open a new account since it states "only for new subscribers"....how are the rest of you able to gift a subscription each month with a coupon code on existing accounts? Or do you open a new account each time?

I completely forgot to refer myself though! Darn....


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 23, 2014)

Pixels said:


> Do they normally give out one or more spoilers?


no


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 23, 2014)

jbd90 said:


> I skipped the last two months, but signed up for a gift subscription this month with the coupon code! Love the scarf and really hoping for the maroon &amp; grey pictured. Although, I am having trouble with the coupon codes. I had to open a new account since it states "only for new subscribers"....how are the rest of you able to gift a subscription each month with a coupon code on existing accounts? Or do you open a new account each time?
> 
> I completely forgot to refer myself though! Darn....


How I do it:

I have an account, that is currently canceled on the subscription.  I log in, select monthly box sub, and then check "is this box a gift", and then put in my same normal info as on my account, but I use my other email address (a yahoo one...my canceled account is under a gmail email).  Then I put the code in, and check out like normal.  I get sent a one-time gift box, and I don't have to worry about canceling my main account in time.

I always just send myself a gift box this way, using a coupon code, and haven't had any issues.  

I don't know if it matters if the emails are the same as on your account?  I've always just sent it from my account email as a gift to my other email---but my name/info/address/payment info has always been same as my canceled sub account.


----------



## TheaC (Aug 23, 2014)

I honestly hope that the beauty product this month is Anastasia's Dipbrow Promade and brush.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 23, 2014)

TheaC said:


> I honestly hope that the beauty product this month is Anastasia's Dipbrow Promade and brush.


How would they do the dipbrow without messing it up though?  That is color dependent to individuals, and it isn't like there is a universal color in that brand/formula they could easily send.  

I see they've been following preferences a little more than usual (necklace/earrings), but even that they didn't follow 100%.


----------



## camel11 (Aug 24, 2014)

That scarf is perfection. ... i love the colors and modal is one of the most comfortable fabrics on earth! Now, the fall le box had a lot to live up to, because I would expect this in there!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

I had unsub'd and then I HAD to open this thread.  I am  a sucker for scarves and please, please, please, please, please, please no variations on the scarf.  I resub'd with the 10.00 off code.

please.


----------



## Jenn10 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh you guys-- let's have a scarf celebration dance   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 24, 2014)

Why did I have to look at this thread? For me, I am glad that the code is not working but in the back of mind, I am thinking of how to justify another box. And September was supposed to be my month to take a break from shopping.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

I used this code to get 10.00 off *MustHaveYT*


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I used this code to get 10.00 off *MustHaveYT*


Hahaha. Thank you. I could not resist. I need help.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

me either.  Once I saw that scarf, I was on a mission to find a coupon!!
 

pop sugar is going to be like glossy box for me.  Sub, cancel, sub, cancel...lol

of course, I think I am over GB.  I think it is good to try several different subs and see how they fit for you.


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> me either.  Once I saw that scarf, I was on a mission to find a coupon!!
> 
> pop sugar is going to be like glossy box for me.  Sub, cancel, sub, cancel...lol
> 
> of course, I think I am over GB.  I think it is good to try several different subs and see how they fit for you.


The last great GB was the Bergdorf Goodman box. I don't know how they will ever top that box. Memories.


----------



## s112095 (Aug 24, 2014)

I love that scarf. I hope there are no variations. Those colors are perfect for my wardrobe.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 25, 2014)

AHHH THAT SCARF. I had to resub!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Aug 25, 2014)

Ugh, just imagined this scarf, loose white tee, leather jacket, black jeans, heels.  And why would I need any other outfits this fall?


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Aug 25, 2014)

OMG that scarf!!! I get paid on Wednesday and *may be* reinstating my sub.  I unsubbed cuz I REALLY should be SAVING money... but if I buy this box I can just not buy any scarves for myself in the fall... I have soooo many but have the hardest time resisting them anyway.  Tho I do need new boots this year. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 25, 2014)

I really, really hope we get that exact scarf and no variations. Loving that grey and plum. I never planned to resub to PSMH, but the August box sucked me straight in, and no way can I pass up that scarf.


----------



## stasi7 (Aug 26, 2014)

Love the scarf! Excited for this box!!


----------



## Rachel S (Aug 26, 2014)

I unsubbed last month to try and re-sub using the AUG $10 off code but it didn't work, so I just left it and figured I'd take a few months off. Welp, thanks to that scarf and $10 off code MUSTHAVEYT, I have now purchased a 3 month sub. Oops.


----------



## emilylithium (Aug 26, 2014)

there is a new code out there for a full size of one of the following items: jurlique serum, nourish organic serum, malin+goetz detox face mask, juice beauty moisturizer, sachajuan body lotion, supergoop city serum sunscreen. (it is an affiliate code, sort of like the towel one last month)


----------



## HazelG (Aug 26, 2014)

FYI, the full size item will be selected at random from the list above.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 26, 2014)

HazelG said:


> FYI, the full size item will be selected at random from the list above.


Yeah, that's the thing that stopped me. I love Jurlique and the fancy lotion, but there is no way I want more of the juice Beauty stuff, it come in every sub box and I already have too much.


----------



## emilylithium (Aug 26, 2014)

i really want the jurlique or the juice beauty stuff, but don't really need the other stuff. tough call.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 26, 2014)

I'll be so glad when it's time for a new Pop Sugar box. I adore the boxes and am never disappointed but am usually surprised by what they pick for us.


----------



## flynt (Aug 26, 2014)

Dang, if I were guaranteed the supergoop I'd be in.  I was just thinking yesterday that I should prob toss the supergoop that I got from popsugar last year and buy a new bottle on birchbox.  I was so excited when I saw this today before I noticed that the product would be chosen at random.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd rather have a couple of those affiliate sign up products in full sizes than the scarf. I still have the Brokeback one from 2 yrs ago- tags still on it. NOT a scarf person as it is so darned hot here most of the winter.


----------



## TheaC (Aug 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'd rather have a couple of those affiliate sign up products in full sizes than the scarf. I still have the Brokeback one from 2 yrs ago- tags still on it. NOT a scarf person as it is so darned hot here most of the winter.


Yeah, I wonder how the rest of the box would look like. I like scarfs but I don't want to end up not liking anything else in September's box.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'd rather have a couple of those affiliate sign up products in full sizes than the scarf. I still have the Brokeback one from 2 yrs ago- tags still on it. NOT a scarf person as it is so darned hot here most of the winter.


I wish I was subscribed back then, I loved that scarf! 

I live in MA, so we have the perfect fall/winter for scarves! The good news is, this particular one is high value so you could either sell it on ebay or swap it for some good stuff that you do want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie_Kay (Aug 27, 2014)

Has anyone else been having trouble with the codes this month?  I tried to resub last night with a new email, and I couldn't get either the MUSTHAVEYT or MUSTHAVEMOM code to work.  I really want to resub for that scarf, but I don't know if I will if I can't get a code to work.


----------



## Alexia561 (Aug 27, 2014)

Katie_Kay said:


> Has anyone else been having trouble with the codes this month?  I tried to resub last night with a new email, and I couldn't get either the MUSTHAVEYT or MUSTHAVEMOM code to work.  I really want to resub for that scarf, but I don't know if I will if I can't get a code to work.


I just tried to sign up with a new email address and neither code will work. Says that they're both invalid, so guess we're too late. Unless there's another $10 code out there, guess I'm going to wait for the next promo as I don't want to buy it for full price.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Aug 27, 2014)

The codes won't work for me either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might just have to bite the bullet and pay full price to get that scarf!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

Tianakay said:


> The codes won't work for me either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might just have to bite the bullet and pay full price to get that scarf!!!


There's another code floating around out there that someone mentioned above, where you can get a free full sized product chosen at random, but it's all nice beauty products from past boxes. At least you can pay full price but get an extra product on top of it. We're not allowed to post the actual code here because it's an affiliate code (it's a specific blogger who has this deal on their blog) however if you do a little googling you should find it!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 27, 2014)

If the $10 off code isn't good anymore, I'm officially no longer tempted to subscribe. The free item code is awesome, but I would not be happy if I got the Supergoop since I have about 3 of the minis and huge sunscreen stockpile from the Sephora Sun Safety Kit.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just got this in an email with the subject title "We're giving one hint..."


----------



## StaceyB (Aug 27, 2014)

I think that hint is for the Fall must have LE box. This is my first Popsugar box, when do they usually ship?


----------



## shadowcat78 (Aug 27, 2014)

StaceyB said:


> I think that hint is for the Fall must have LE box. This is my first Popsugar box, when do they usually ship?


Yeah, I think you're right. I didn't notice that at first.

I've only received one Popsugar box several months ago.  I don't remember when they shipped.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 27, 2014)

StaceyB said:


> I think that hint is for the Fall must have LE box. This is my first Popsugar box, when do they usually ship?


They ship by the 15th. And honestly, if you follow these boards, it really is all over the place.


----------



## Katie_Kay (Aug 27, 2014)

Well a free item is tempting.  I love the lotion we got in the June box.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 28, 2014)

I would be thrilled with the Malin and Goetz Detox Mask--that is one of my favorite products ever!!!  But, I am getting September for free from referrals, so no spinning the wheel of free products for me.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Aug 28, 2014)

I just ordered mine using the free product coupon. I want the scarf so bad!


----------



## alw32187 (Aug 29, 2014)

I would love a new scarf ... or more makeup! 

_EDIT: swap/trade discussion is not permitted outside of the swap/trade forums. Thanks!_

_-MissJexie_


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 29, 2014)

It would be really nice if this box included an eyeshadow palette, even if it is a 2 or 3 pan eyeshadow palette. I guess it is wishful thinking but I am just happy with the scarf.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 29, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> It would be really nice if this box included an eyeshadow palette, even if it is a 2 or 3 pan eyeshadow palette. I guess it is wishful thinking but I am just happy with the scarf.


Ehh I could do without eyeshadow, but I'd love a fall colored lipstick. Berry or wine colored. Just about the only color I don't have.


----------



## saku (Aug 30, 2014)

just got my first box! i'm so excited! i used the free item code.


----------



## roohound (Aug 30, 2014)

I am such a PopSugar addict now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The anticipation is almost as much fun, as getting the actual stuff - sometimes moreso.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 30, 2014)

I really wanted to get a second box to have an extra scarf to gift at Christmas, but I just missed the $10 off codes. Darny darn. I doubt they'll do another since the spoiler is awesome.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 30, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I really wanted to get a second box to have an extra scarf to gift at Christmas, but I just missed the $10 off codes. Darny darn. I doubt they'll do another since the spoiler is awesome.


I'm pretty sure the code for the free full sized beauty item is still working. I saw it mentioned on her blog yesterday. (Can't say the blog's name here, but it's one of the two main subscription bloggers. ) You would pay full price, but get a nice bonus.


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 30, 2014)

I got this from an email on a closed account. You can still get $5.00 off. Better than nothing right?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 31, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I'm pretty sure the code for the free full sized beauty item is still working. I saw it mentioned on her blog yesterday. (Can't say the blog's name here, but it's one of the two main subscription bloggers. ) You would pay full price, but get a nice bonus.


  


Lisa80 said:


> I got this from an email on a closed account. You can still get $5.00 off. Better than nothing right?


Thanks! Both good codes. I've been considering doing the free product deal, but I just really love those $10 off babies. I wish they would lower the price back down already. I would do a longer sub instead of canceling every month and searching for codes. It's silly.


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 31, 2014)

I keep wondering if we will get that scarf in the spoiler. I really like the colors. Still, I will not be that disappointed with any other colors or designs. I want the box now!


----------



## lippey (Aug 31, 2014)

Did anyone's September box ship yet?  Mine hasn't, although my Fall LE box has.  Thanks!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 31, 2014)

August has seemed SOOOOOOO long! I would love to see shipping start Tuesday or Wednesday, but I am betting it's the end of the week.


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 1, 2014)

Welp, bit the bullet and got the box with the free product code.  Here's hoping I don't get the sunscreen.  Stupid Popsugar with their amazing spoilers.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 2, 2014)

I would love to get a really nice cross body purse in october's box! A suede bohemian style one of good quality would be perfect for me. I wouldn't mind getting some really stylish and soft socks in this box, is that an odd thing to think of? Lol. A portable phone charger would be awesome, they usually make those with multiple connectors plus popsugar did ask us our shoe size and what phone we have. Other things I hope to see in future boxes are a really good curling wand and one of those electric pedicure kits!


----------



## JenTX (Sep 2, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I would love to get a really nice cross body purse in october's box! A suede bohemian style one of good quality would be perfect for me. I wouldn't mind getting some really stylish and soft socks in this box, is that an odd thing to think of? Lol. A portable phone charger would be awesome, they usually make those with multiple connectors plus popsugar did ask us our shoe size and what phone we have. Other things I hope to see in future boxes are a really good curling wand and one of those electric pedicure kits!


A phone charger would be awesome. Especially because I keep considering buying one for my husband who never charges his phone, haha.


----------



## saku (Sep 2, 2014)

waa? i never filled a profile...?


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have been meaning to get one of those Halo type phone charger things for EVER! It's be nice to just get one. Just this weekend I was stuck out and about with a dying phone and was cursing myself for not having one handy.


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 2, 2014)

Watching for shipping info. Can't wait for his box! I ended up buying two - and hoping for Jurlique serum as my extra. (Foot tapping)

Oh, and I'm still hoping for cool picture frames. PopSugar, are you listening?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

I will pass on the phone charger. I have a pretty good Mophie charger already, and any they would likely send would probably be poorer quality. I'm hoping for a dark fall colored lipstick. Unlikely with the spoiler item, but it would save me from buying one!


----------



## goldenstateerin (Sep 2, 2014)

New $10 off code! BJB10

Not sure when it expires, but I figured some of you would want it!


----------



## Padawan (Sep 2, 2014)

Ohhh, thanks for the code! I was going to use the free product code when I got paid tomorrow, but the only thing I want is the malin + goetz, which I bet I wouldn't get. So I would rather save $10 and swap something I don't like for the malin+goetz. I'll be purchasing this bright and early tomorrow when I get paid.


----------



## aweheck (Sep 2, 2014)

This is on the Huffington Posts page for September 3, 2014 ..... Was this posted video from last September?.... Or is this our box that's coming?

http://videos.huffingtonpost.com/entertainment/popsugar-must-have-september-box-reveal-517498432


----------



## MET (Sep 2, 2014)

aweheck said:


> aweheck, on 02 Sept 2014 - 9:00 PM, said:aweheck, on 02 Sept 2014 - 9:00 PM, said:
> This is on the Huffington Posts page for September 3, 2014 ..... Was this posted video from last September?.... Or is this our box that's coming?
> 
> http://videos.huffingtonpost.com/entertainment/popsugar-must-have-september-box-reveal-517498432


That was last year's the 2012 box (thanks AshJs3) - looks really nice but I have high hopes for September 2014 :bringiton:


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 2, 2014)

aweheck said:


> This is on the Huffington Posts page for September 3, 2014 ..... Was this posted video from last September?.... Or is this our box that's coming?
> 
> http://videos.huffingtonpost.com/entertainment/popsugar-must-have-september-box-reveal-517498432


That's actually the September 2012 box.


----------



## roohound (Sep 2, 2014)

Man, I still think longingly about that September 2012 box. That was phenomenal. Of course, I found out about it last year so I was a little late to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (Sep 3, 2014)

my box is processing!!!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2014)

aweheck said:


> This is on the Huffington Posts page for September 3, 2014 ..... Was this posted video from last September?.... Or is this our box that's coming?
> 
> http://videos.huffingtonpost.com/entertainment/popsugar-must-have-september-box-reveal-517498432


the movie came out in 2012....


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 3, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> my box is processing!!!


Processing here too . Yay!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 3, 2014)

aweheck said:


> This is on the Huffington Posts page for September 3, 2014 ..... Was this posted video from last September?.... Or is this our box that's coming?
> 
> http://videos.huffingtonpost.com/entertainment/popsugar-must-have-september-box-reveal-517498432


That's September '12.   Such a great box -- it's what got me started with this Sub    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Shayleemeadows said:


> I would love to get a really nice cross body purse in october's box! A suede bohemian style one of good quality would be perfect for me. I wouldn't mind getting some really stylish and soft socks in this box, is that an odd thing to think of? Lol. A portable phone charger would be awesome, they usually make those with multiple connectors plus popsugar did ask us our shoe size and what phone we have. Other things I hope to see in future boxes are a really good curling wand and one of those electric pedicure kits!


I don't recall them asking about Phone type.  

At least -- I never answered that question -- and I went back into the profile questions yesterday and didn't see it there either :/


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 3, 2014)

DOUBLE PROCESSING!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (Sep 3, 2014)

PinkShanyn said:


> DOUBLE PROCESSING!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


mine is now double processing too!!!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 3, 2014)

Double processing on mine, too, but backdoor tracking isn't working yet.

I am so excited for this box! I forgot that I am getting two. I know the second scarf alone will make a wonderful Christmas gift for someone on my list. Gotta decide who I like the most  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 3, 2014)

Processing here too! This is my first one, so I'm excited!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Eeep sooo excited for spoilers!!

I don't know if it's because I "gift" myself boxes each month so I don't have to have a subscription, or because I live on the East Coast, but my box is allllwwaayyysss one of the last to arrive! 

I will live vicariously through spoilers until then, so whoever gets their box first must post asap! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 3, 2014)

Double processing over here as well. This was my referral box so it was free.

Out of curiosity, how many of you have gotten far with referring yourselves for the box credits? This was just my first one. But have any of you reached VIP status just by referring yourselves????


----------



## jebest (Sep 3, 2014)

Mine is double processing as well, hoping this box is fab. It needs to be, so I can feel better about spending the $100 on the not so fab LE box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Sep 3, 2014)

jebest said:


> Mine is double processing as well, hoping this box is fab. It needs to be, so I can feel better about spending the $100 on the not so fab LE box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am right there with you.  Double processing but no backdoor action yet.  Wait, that sounds wrong.  Blame the lap dance inspired perfume I'm soon to be receiving lol

I was really thinking since the resort and summer boxes were meh, they were going to kill it with the Fall box.  So now of course my brain will think the same about the SE holiday box and I'll get sucked into that one too lol


----------



## lippey (Sep 3, 2014)

I just tried to use the BJB10 code for $10 off the next box after cancelling my account.  Popsugar would not accept it giving the reason "code for new subscribers only."  Looks like they fixed that loophole!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

lippey said:


> I just tried to use the BJB10 code for $10 off the next box after cancelling my account.  Popsugar would not accept it giving the reason "code for new subscribers only."  Looks like they fixed that loophole!


You can choose the option "is this box a gift" when you're checking out and gift yourself the box and use the code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That way you're not resubscribing, but only buying a single box. That's what i do every month.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 3, 2014)

Aww man you guys are right about the survey. I just checked and it was the fab fit fun survey that I was remembering being asked shoe size and phone type. Sorry! I wish it was pop sugar !


----------



## Monica Sue (Sep 3, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Double processing over here as well. This was my referral box so it was free.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how many of you have gotten far with referring yourselves for the box credits? This was just my first one. But have any of you reached VIP status just by referring yourselves????


this is my first free box i earned 3 free months by referring myself!


----------



## penny13 (Sep 3, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> this is my first free box i earned 3 free months by referring myself!


Do you just buy multiple boxes during some months? I was told if I was inactive then my referrals didn't count (actually, they were jerks about one referral that I had, refusing to honor it, claiming it went to another account holder. No. Just no.)


----------



## wurly (Sep 3, 2014)

I am so tempted to get a second box! But if I do, I'll use the $10 off code, so I won't feel so guilty. Should I?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

penny13 said:


> Do you just buy multiple boxes during some months? I was told if I was inactive then my referrals didn't count (actually, they were jerks about one referral that I had, refusing to honor it, claiming it went to another account holder. No. Just no.)


I have one account that is inactive. Whenever I want to buy a new box, I just fill out the information and click the "is this a gift" box before checking out and put in my own address. It ships that one box, and that's it. Then I wait for the next month and see if there is a coupon code and repeat the process. I'm not sure if the referrals don't count or not as I don't refer myself or anything like that. 

I do think there is a rule that you have to have an active subscription in order to receive your referrals. I don't get referrals often enough to know how the whole thing works, unfortunately.


----------



## Monica Sue (Sep 4, 2014)

penny13 said:


> Do you just buy multiple boxes during some months? I was told if I was inactive then my referrals didn't count (actually, they were jerks about one referral that I had, refusing to honor it, claiming it went to another account holder. No. Just no.)


i only purchased 1 box canceled and every month referred myself from that account and 1 month when they had the 20 off code i actually purchased 3 2 for me 1 for a friend all my referrals counted and i had to reactivate last month and was able to use a 10 off than i get this and the next 2 months free


----------



## Pixels (Sep 4, 2014)

When do boxes typically arrive? This is my first one, I'm in Brooklyn, NY, not sure if that matters. TIA!


----------



## MaryW86 (Sep 4, 2014)

My shipping is initiated and the box is 2lbs.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine has initiated, too! Just a head's up, these appear to be shipping from New York instead of California, so factor that into your transit time.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Sep 4, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> Mine has initiated, too! Just a head's up, these appear to be shipping from New York instead of California, so factor that into your transit time.


There are two shipping origins, New York and California. Doesn't always seem to be a rhyme or reason as to whose boxes come from which location.



Pixels said:


> When do boxes typically arrive? This is my first one, I'm in Brooklyn, NY, not sure if that matters. TIA!


Varies greatly. My guess is we'll see spoilers early next week, but some people won't get them until mid-month.


----------



## Pixels (Sep 4, 2014)

BeautifyMyLife said:


> There are two shipping origins, New York and California. Doesn't always seem to be a rhyme or reason as to whose boxes come from which location.
> 
> Varies greatly. My guess is we'll see spoilers early next week, but some people won't get them until mid-month.


Thanks!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 4, 2014)

Gotcha - both of mine are coming from New York this month. I had always assumed all boxes for a given month shipped from one location or the other, not both.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine has initiated from New York again! Woohoo! It gets here SO much faster when it comes from NY.


----------



## Monica Sue (Sep 5, 2014)

mine hasnt initiated yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wonder if they are slower on referral boxes... lol  I just cant wait to see what all we get this is my birthday month i already love the scarf!


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine initiated! Coming from CA. Still no expected arrival though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine initiated yesterday ... From California ... And I live as far away from Cali as possible, Miami. Why don't they ship on the same coast? It will take 10-12 days. :'(


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 5, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Mine initiated yesterday ... From California ... And I live as far away from Cali as possible, Miami. Why don't they ship on the same coast? It will take 10-12 days. :'(


Ugh! I'm sorry. I live in Texas so California is closer for me but not by too much.

I am beyond excited for this box. I kind of want to go spoiler free but I never quite make it.


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Sep 5, 2014)

My box is showing in FedEx (with backdoor tracking) as "shipment information sent"  so I don't know where it's coming from or when it'll get here yet. 1.9lbs.  I'm so excited for that scarf that I keep forgetting there are other things in the box!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 5, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> mine hasnt initiated yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wonder if they are slower on referral boxes... lol I just cant wait to see what all we get this is my birthday month i already love the scarf!


Mine hasn't initiated either. Probably today or tomorrow. Happy Birthday!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 5, 2014)

Still double processing for me, no initiation yet and no backdoor tracking ref yet.

Excited for what's in store.. hopefully it's better than the Fall LE contents -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can tell you that this spoiler scarf is probably better than the one we got in the LE, hah. Dammit.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 5, 2014)

Well, the spoiler got me. I used the coupon, so for $30, if I get the scarf from the spoiler plus whatever, I will be a happy camper. I was subscribed at the beginning of Popsugar Must Have, but left when the boxes got a little boring, for me. My favorite box of all, was the Broken scarf box. I still love my scarf from then, but it is a little wrinkled from storage. I can't wait to see the spoilers!


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 5, 2014)

Yay, mine's initiated through backdoor tracking. 2.1 lbs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Sep 5, 2014)

My shipment is still showing up an "not found" on the Fed Ex despite the fact I've been double processing for a few days.  blech.


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine finally shows up "initiated" through back door tracking. 2.1 lbs coming from Gilroy. Usually, my boxes arrive about 4-5 days after initiating  since I live in the north Bay Area.


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 5, 2014)

I am not sure if I'm doing it right or not but when I got to FedEx to check, it just comes up invalid or not found. PS account shows "processing" for a few days now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 5, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I am not sure if I'm doing it right or not but when I got to FedEx to check, it just comes up invalid or not found. PS account shows "processing" for a few days now.


Use your subscription number, not the order number by reference, if it's not showing up don't fret. Mine hasn't yet either.


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Use your subscription number, not the order number by reference, if it's not showing up don't fret. Mine hasn't yet either.


Well, I'd tried both so I guess I'm out of luck for now. Thanks!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 5, 2014)

Initiated at 11AM today! Yay.

Coming from Gilroy. Double yay! That means it won't take too long to get to me! 

2.1lbs. I wonder what's in this badboy.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 5, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Initiated at 11AM today! Yay.
> 
> Coming from Gilroy. Double yay! That means it won't take too long to get to me!
> 
> 2.1lbs. I wonder what's in this badboy.


Especially since that scarf can't be taking up much weight at all. I'm sooooooo excited for this box! And I ordered a second one after seeing the spoiler, so I'm hoping that even if I don't love everything in it, I'll come away with some nice Christmas gifts.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine initiated this morning too, finally!  Coming from CA.  If they really do hand it over to FedEx today, I expect to be opening it the 13th or 15th.  I have a feeling this box will end up being better than the limited edition fall box.


----------



## Julie Casey (Sep 5, 2014)

Eeek mine initiated today too! Last time it only took 3 or 4 days from Gilroy....hoping to have it in my names by end of next week!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 5, 2014)

mine is still processing


----------



## LadyManah (Sep 5, 2014)

Just got the ship email!


----------



## Winechic11 (Sep 5, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Just got the ship email!


Just got mine too. Says it initatied yesterday, coming from NY. Should see it about this time next week.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 5, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Initiated at 11AM today! Yay.
> 
> Coming from Gilroy. Double yay! That means it won't take too long to get to me!
> 
> 2.1lbs. I wonder what's in this badboy.


My shipped on Thursday, and I used the affiliate code to order so there is an extra full sized product in it, and only weighs 1.9lbs. Did you use the code for yours? Maybe you got a little extra something in your box or maybe I'm missing something in mine. Hmmm...


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 5, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> My shipped on Thursday, and I used the affiliate code to order so there is an extra full sized product in it, and only weighs 1.9lbs. Did you use the code for yours? Maybe you got a little extra something in your box or maybe I'm missing something in mine. Hmmm...


The weights listed aren't exact.  I wouldn't worry too much, especially since the extra items you're talking about don't weight too too much.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine still says processing I haven't figured out the other method yet lol


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 6, 2014)

I was hoping in vain that someone would have gotten their box by today so we could have a spoiler.  Oh well.  I'm so excited. I have such a great feeling about this box.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 6, 2014)

bizzie71c said:


> Mine still says processing I haven't figured out the other method yet lol


On FedEx.com, under tracking, select "track by reference".   Put in the country, your zip code, and in the reference box on the left side put your box's subscription number.  If it is initiated with FedEx already, it'll give you the info.  If it hasn't actually been given a shipping label (not initiated), it'll say "not found".  They'll be shipping boxes out through next week too, so if you don't see anything yet don't worry.  They ship in waves, some boxes from CA some from NY, and there is no rhyme or reason why it would come from one or the other that I can tell.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 6, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> On FedEx.com, under tracking, select "track by reference".   Put in the country, your zip code, and in the reference box on the left side put your box's subscription number.  If it is initiated with FedEx already, it'll give you the info.  If it hasn't actually been given a shipping label (not initiated), it'll say "not found".  They'll be shipping boxes out through next week too, so if you don't see anything yet don't worry.  They ship in waves, some boxes from CA some from NY, and there is no rhyme or reason why it would come from one or the other that I can tell.


This is damn brilliant. Mine's initiated! Isn't moving, but at least now has a tracking number!


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 6, 2014)

I stayed off this site for a week because I wanted to go spoiler free for the LE box. Got my box, feel meh about it. Now, I'm looking forward to my Sept box. I have a feeling I will like it better than the LE by far. It's my birthday month, and the LE was my husband's gift to me, so hopefully the monthly box is more fun.

Definitely not going spoiler free for this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The box seems light. I'm really hoping there is a home item in there.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 6, 2014)

Mine finally initiated but I have a 3.7 pounder! I didn't use a code for an extra item, so that's weird. I hope it's good whatever it is!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 6, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> On FedEx.com, under tracking, select "track by reference".   Put in the country, your zip code, and in the reference box on the left side put your box's subscription number.  If it is initiated with FedEx already, it'll give you the info.  If it hasn't actually been given a shipping label (not initiated), it'll say "not found".  They'll be shipping boxes out through next week too, so if you don't see anything yet don't worry.  They ship in waves, some boxes from CA some from NY, and there is no rhyme or reason why it would come from one or the other that I can tell.


thanks!


----------



## Rachel S (Sep 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Mine finally initiated but I have a 3.7 pounder! I didn't use a code for an extra item, so that's weird. I hope it's good whatever it is!


Oh my gosh!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm so excited to get this box! It's my first one, and it's still in processing. I checked the 'backdoor tracking' and it hasn't been initiated with them yet either. Buuut, I ordered it as a gift subscription per some suggestions so I could take advantage of more of the coupon codes. I'm telling myself that's the reason it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Weebs (Sep 6, 2014)

I am super excited to see what's in this box and I totally hope it makes up for the $100 I spent on the disaster of a Fall LE box.  Mine is coming from CA and I'm in AZ so I hope it comes quick!


----------



## roohound (Sep 6, 2014)

hilaryrose90 said:


> I'm so excited to get this box! It's my first one, and it's still in processing. I checked the 'backdoor tracking' and it hasn't been initiated with them yet either. Buuut, I ordered it as a gift subscription per some suggestions so I could take advantage of more of the coupon codes. I'm telling myself that's the reason it hasn't shipped yet.


I am in the exact same boat - ordered as a gift and have been double processing on the PS site but keep coming up as "not found" on the Fed Ex site.

This will be my 3rd box. I got the August box and was very happy with that. Got the Fall special edition box and was underwhelmed by that. I have high hopes for September. If the quality of the scarf they showed in the spoiler is good (and hopefully is the same color) I'll consider that box a huge success and everything else we get in it is just an added bonus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 6, 2014)

hilaryrose90 said:


> I'm so excited to get this box! It's my first one, and it's still in processing. I checked the 'backdoor tracking' and it hasn't been initiated with them yet either. Buuut, I ordered it as a gift subscription per some suggestions so I could take advantage of more of the coupon codes. I'm telling myself that's the reason it hasn't shipped yet.


Mine's not started the shipping process yet either but I didn't do the gift sub... I stupidly created a new account with my other email address so I could get $10 off. I wasn't even savvy enough to refer myself.


----------



## saku (Sep 6, 2014)

it's my first box, and i did a gift sub. i got my shipping email yesterday. 1.9 lbs from CA. i also did a free item code.


----------



## roohound (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm not savvy enough to refer myself either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm just excited to be able to use the coupons lol


----------



## GorskisGirl (Sep 6, 2014)

I unsubbed from pop sugar yesterday and decided from now on I will wait for a coupon before I order. $40 a month is a lot and it seems like there are usually coupons out there.


----------



## Shellsthename (Sep 6, 2014)

My FedEx tracking number says 3.8lbs for the Sept box from CA. Did they mail out the flat iron and hair dryer to the winners last month? I can't find a list of winners. That would be awesome if I was a lucky winner wishful thinking.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Sep 6, 2014)

Shellsthename said:


> My FedEx tracking number says 3.8lbs for the Sept box from CA. Did they mail out the flat iron and hair dryer to the winners last month? I can't find a list of winners. That would be awesome if I was a lucky winner wishful thinking.


I just looked and the tracking number says 2 lbs.  Maybe you are the winner.  The Fall LE box was 3.8lbs.  Maybe they sent you the Fall LE box instead of the Sept box.  Let us know if you win.

I am excited that I will be getting the box soon.


----------



## roohound (Sep 6, 2014)

My Fall LE box was 2.8 lbs - and, well, most of us who got it are not all that impressed - especially given the price difference. Hopefully they slipped some free product in your box even if you didn't use the code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Mine finally initiated but I have a 3.7 pounder! I didn't use a code for an extra item, so that's weird. I hope it's good whatever it is!


Wow, almost 2 pounds heavier than the rest, and you didn't use the code for the extra gift?  I wonder it if it is a mistake, or if you got something extra thrown in?  Update us if you got anything good thrown in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jebest (Sep 6, 2014)

Mine has not even initiated yet lol


----------



## Shellsthename (Sep 7, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> I just looked and the tracking number says 2 lbs. Maybe you are the winner. The Fall LE box was 3.8lbs. Maybe they sent you the Fall LE box instead of the Sept box. Let us know if you win.
> 
> I am excited that I will be getting the box soon.


I ordered and got the le box. It was 2.8lbs on my FedEx tracking. I will def post if my Sept tracking info changes or if I recieve it. Fingers crossed


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 7, 2014)

The weights are not accurate. My LE box was the same weight as everyone else's and it was missing 2 items. I've also had my monthly boxes weight be double everyone else's and it was the same as everyone else.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm dying for some [more] spoilers.


----------



## Amy Rae DeVito (Sep 7, 2014)

I haven't even gotten an e-mail saying my box is on it's way. I'm hoping I got the e-mail and accidentally deleted it. =X

I would love for their to be a pumpkin/fall related item.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 7, 2014)

nystateofmind5 said:


> I haven't even gotten an e-mail saying my box is on it's way. I'm hoping I got the e-mail and accidentally deleted it. =X
> 
> I would love for their to be a pumpkin/fall related item.


You should be able to track your package from your Must Have account page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy Rae DeVito (Sep 7, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> You should be able to track your package from your Must Have account page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! =)


----------



## Amy Rae DeVito (Sep 7, 2014)

I just realized when I first signed up for the 12 month Pop Sugar subscription for this year, I gifted it to myself from my dad because it was my Christmas/birthday gift. When I log into my account, it comes up as a gift subscription and not my subscription. If I want to subscribe next year too, can I just purchase it through my already made account or do I have to gift it again? I guess I got super confused when I joined last year.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 7, 2014)

nystateofmind5 said:


> I just realized when I first signed up for the 12 month Pop Sugar subscription for this year, I gifted it to myself from my dad because it was my Christmas/birthday gift. When I log into my account, it comes up as a gift subscription and not my subscription. If I want to subscribe next year too, can I just purchase it through my already made account or do I have to gift it again? I guess I got super confused when I joined last year.


If I'm understanding you correctly... Yes, when your gift sub ends, you should be able to sign up again on the same accout on file (your log in account).  You can select your monthly/multi months/yearly sub of choice, and it'll show up under regular subscriptions then, not gift subs.  I hope this makes sense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GorskisGirl (Sep 7, 2014)

I said this in the FabFitFun thread, but would like it in either/or: a fall cookbook!!! Preferably with gluten free, vegan, and vegetarian sections as a lot of people I know have dietary preferences or limitations (including myself!). A thanksgiving cookbook would be cool. It might fit well with the FFF box since we are getting an apron, but the PSMH box is in fall season too!!

lol as long as I don't get two of the same thing with the boxes...!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 7, 2014)

Mine initiated Friday and also says 3.8lbs...hope that stays the weight!


----------



## GorskisGirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Also it would be cool if something Halloween-y came in this box because we won't get the October box until mid to late month._  _I LOVE Halloween so really anything Halloween themed! Maybe cookie cutters or a nice treat bowl??

I understand not everyone may share my love of this holiday, but I think this would be super fun as the home item.


----------



## roohound (Sep 7, 2014)

If that weight (3.8 lbs) stays constant, I'd be shocked if it didn't include a book of some sort.  Yay - books!


----------



## aweheck (Sep 7, 2014)

Mine says 1.9 lbs


----------



## Baublesntreats (Sep 7, 2014)

Wasn't last month's box 3.8 lbs?


----------



## Monica Sue (Sep 7, 2014)

mine still hasnt shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (Sep 7, 2014)

Baublesntreats said:


> Wasn't last month's box 3.8 lbs?


I believe so.  The people whos box weighs that much probably are getting last months box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine is 2 lbs. It's been so long since I got a PS box, but I decided to treat myself this month. So excited for spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shellsthename (Sep 8, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> I believe so. The people whos box weighs that much probably are getting last months box.


My August box was 3.7lbs. My weight on FedEx is 3.8lbs for Sept. box. I hope they don't send me the wrong box lol I have never canceled my sub to use coupons. So there should be no reason I get a repeat box. I'm still hoping I won something lol if its just an error in the fedex weight that's ok too


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 8, 2014)

Shellsthename said:


> My August box was 3.7lbs. My weight on FedEx is 3.8lbs for Sept. box. I hope they don't send me the wrong box lol I have never canceled my sub to use coupons. So there should be no reason I get a repeat box. I'm still hoping I won something lol if its just an error in the fedex weight that's ok too


I'm thinking maybe two boxes got stacked when the weight got recorded.  1.9x2= 3.8


----------



## Megan Langer (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine shipped, 2 pounds.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 8, 2014)

Thats weird. I don't think mine is last months box, I already received it, unless they made some error.

And I fudged on that 3.8, it was actually 3.7, I just checked. It's also still initiating. I would love a book if it was correct, but if everyone else' says 2, mine might change, I think thats happened before.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 8, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I'm thinking maybe two boxes got stacked when the weight got recorded.  1.9x2= 3.8


Thats a good point, could be possible. Sometimes I get mine pretty early, usually before the tracking has even updated. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 8, 2014)

This is going to be my first box, I ordered it in August trying to get the August box but it was sold out, bumping me back to now. I used the code that allowed me to get a towel with it, I know the code worked, but I since I got bumped back, I hope I still get it. Right now, I am showing double processing and no initiation though fedex (even the backdoor method). I just want to know what is coming!!!!!

One thought on the weights, maybe the people with heavier weights used the code for the extra product?


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 8, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> This is going to be my first box, I ordered it in August trying to get the August box but it was sold out, bumping me back to now. I used the code that allowed me to get a towel with it, I know the code worked, but I since I got bumped back, I hope I still get it. Right now, I am showing double processing and no initiation though fedex (even the backdoor method). I just want to know what is coming!!!!!
> 
> One thought on the weights, maybe the people with heavier weights used the code for the extra product?


None of the extra products weight almost 2 pounds though, and some people were saying they had a higher weight and didn't order any of the extras with the code.  I think, if I'm remembering correctly, people who had higher weights listed in the past ended up with the regular box and nothing extra (unless they were supposed to get extra).  The weights are never accurate anyways, always varying some.


----------



## Shellsthename (Sep 8, 2014)

I didn't use any codes for mine. Just reg monthly auto sub. My tracking info still says shipping info sent to FedEx, and hasn't moved yet. The weight is still the same at 3.8lbs. Just have to wait and see


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 8, 2014)

Shellsthename said:


> I didn't use any codes for mine. Just reg monthly auto sub. My tracking info still says shipping info sent to FedEx, and hasn't moved yet. The weight is still the same at 3.8lbs. Just have to wait and see


I am jealous of everyone who even has info or weights on their boxes, all I have is "processing".


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine still just says processing. No back door tracking yet. Hello, Popsugar, are you out there? It's time to send out my box that you already have the money for. Now, is the usual time my monthly ships from you.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine is still in initiated status. Since Thursday. Boo! Is anyone's moving yet?


----------



## JENNIER (Sep 8, 2014)

I just got my shipping email! 1.9 lbs


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my shipping notification over the weekend or on Friday I think. Still initiated, no movement.

My box weight still stands at 2.1

I wonder what's really going on with these various shipping weights. I bet you it's just because FedEx is whack. Lol.

Praying this box is better than Fall LE.


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 8, 2014)

FedEx finally shows mine--2lbs, shipping out of NY. But of course it's not actually shipped yet. SmartPost always takes FOREVER...


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine initiated on Friday and still no movement!  I'm surprised. Normally, I would at least have a delivery date by now.

I really hope that the people with the heavier boxes are getting a surprise! It would be fun to see MUT people win something!


----------



## Rachel S (Sep 8, 2014)

Still nothing :/ Mine is always late to go out... So I NEED SPOILERS to get me by until it comes!!! Hurry up girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Inscape (Sep 8, 2014)

There appears to be a photo of the box on Instagram, under the popsugar tag,  but I can't grab the photo right now. Looks great tho.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 8, 2014)

Inscape said:


> There appears to be a photo of the box on Instagram, under the popsugar tag,  but I can't grab the photo right now. Looks great tho.


Ugh, TEASE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  J/K  I'm instagram stupid, so I'll have to wait until somebody can post the picture here.  

My box was initiated with FedEx at 2am Friday morning, but no movement, so they obviously didn't hand it over really.  Still the same as of 5 minutes ago as well.  It is Pop Sugar being slow, not FedEx.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 8, 2014)

Uuhhm, I hope nobody signed up for this box or for extras of this box specifically for the purple/taupe scarf originally posted as the spoiler.  I just found this ad for a Tilo scarf online.... it shows different color/style variations.  I wonder if we'll all actually get the original spoiler scarf, or if we'll end up with variations like this ad suggests?   (although I will admit, I'd love to get the orange stripe scarf shown below more than the original, but I'm sure I'll like whatever I get)


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 8, 2014)

Inscape said:


> There appears to be a photo of the box on Instagram, under the popsugar tag,  but I can't grab the photo right now. Looks great tho.


Grabbed it and am sharing! Looks like a nice box...I'm quite happy. I can't make out everything...are those pencils?


----------



## Mrs30009 (Sep 8, 2014)

I think the Ombre is superfine purse hairspray.  I wonder what the thing is with "Cameron Diaz" on it.  I saw she has a jewelry line.  Do you think its jewelry?


----------



## lorikauai (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh I'm excited! It looks better than the Fall LE box


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Grabbed it and am sharing! Looks like a nice box...I'm quite happy. I can't make out everything...are those pencils?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...could be a really good box if I could tell what the heck that thing is in the front on the left.

What's with the pencils, though? LOL


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 8, 2014)

Maybe the thing in the lower left is a sketch book and the pencils go with it? This box looks AMAZING


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 8, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Grabbed it and am sharing! Looks like a nice box...I'm quite happy. I can't make out everything...are those pencils?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, look like pencils.  

Plus something chocolate, something from Oribe, the scarf, is that a notebook maybe?, and ear buds/hands free speaker?


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 8, 2014)

Loooooove Oribe!!! Soooo excited!!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> I think the Ombre is superfine purse hairspray.  I wonder what the thing is with "Cameron Diaz" on it.  I saw she has a jewelry line.  Do you think its jewelry?


Where are you seeing Cameron Diaz?


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Sep 8, 2014)

Greeting cards are Rifle Paper Co. https://riflepaperco.com/catalog/product/view/id/1516/category/14/


----------



## mmittag7 (Sep 8, 2014)

The chocolate looks like the new ghiradelli minis sea salt- so good! And the bottom left item looks like note cards?


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 8, 2014)

Was just about to post the spoiler!

If it's a sketchbook, I'll be meh on it. I'll just turn it into a notebook for me. Lol. Pencils.... hmmm. Not too sure about those. Nicole Miller headphones? Cute! I wonder if there's diff variations. I liked her phonecases for target even though I didn't purchase any, even when they went on clearance here.

I'm still really curious on what everything is besides chocolate, headphones &amp; scarf.


----------



## JENNIER (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh I really like the looks of this box! So excited!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 8, 2014)

This looks so good! I can't wait for mine.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Nicole-Miller-Round-Interlock-Earbud/dp/B00CMFW3WE These are the headphones I'm presuming.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> Greeting cards are Rifle Paper Co. https://riflepaperco.com/catalog/product/view/id/1516/category/14/


I don't think it's a greeting card, and these look similar, but they're not the same print.

As someone else had mentioned, it's a sketchbook/notebook kind of thing.


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Sep 8, 2014)

And are these the pencils? http://shoplettercdesign.com/collections/pencil/products/black-pencils-with-gold-foil-arrow


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 8, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> And are these the pencils? http://shoplettercdesign.com/collections/pencil/products/black-pencils-with-gold-foil-arrow


Sure look it.  I like them, but I'm a nerd who uses pencils all the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 8, 2014)

and @@Mrs30009 is right about the Orbie Superfine Hairspray. 

http://www.oribe.com/index.php/products/view/70


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm only seeing 6 items, though...isn't there usually 7 for the most part?

The chocolate/food items are usually an extra. Maybe it's because the scarf is so pricey?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm only seeing 6 items, though...isn't there usually 7 for the most part?
> 
> The chocolate/food items are usually an extra. Maybe it's because the scarf is so pricey?


oh wait...now that I'm thinking of it, I have gotten 6 item boxes before. I guess I was secretly hoping for a hidden item somewhere in there lol


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I don't think it's a greeting card, and these look similar, but they're not the same print.
> 
> As someone else had mentioned, it's a sketchbook/notebook kind of thing.


I think they are greeting cards. I don't see a notebook or pad with that design but I do see cards:

https://riflepaperco.com/collections/garance-dore/girl-set-assorted-greeting-cards/


----------



## camel11 (Sep 8, 2014)

Great box! Now, I hope that's the same scarf in all boxes, because I'll bebummed about the other two pictured!!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Sep 8, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Where are you seeing Cameron Diaz?


Ignore my suggestion.  My eyesight must have gotten away from me.  I zoomed in on instagram and thought that was what it said.  Googled Cameron Diaz and fashion.  

I think it does look like the Rifle Co paper product for fashion week.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I think they are greeting cards. I don't see a notebook or pad with that design but I do see cards:
> 
> https://riflepaperco.com/collections/garance-dore/girl-set-assorted-greeting-cards/


Ahh yes now that I looked through the designs I see it. Meh. I actually would have been happier if it were a sketch book.


----------



## camel11 (Sep 8, 2014)

I like the greeting cards... I'll probably frame them and put them near my closet/vanity.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 8, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> Greeting cards are Rifle Paper Co. https://riflepaperco.com/catalog/product/view/id/1516/category/14/


 


MissJexie said:


> I don't think it's a greeting card, and these look similar, but they're not the same print.
> 
> As someone else had mentioned, it's a sketchbook/notebook kind of thing.


I think she is right, because the prints are the same and only the colors are different, and PopSugar uses Rifle Paper Co so often.

Also it is not Cameron Diaz , it is Garance Dore. The illustrator of the prints.


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks like it may be a single card and not a set of them. It is from the Garance Dore' line at Rifle Paper.

https://riflepaperco.com/collections/garance-dore/friends-greeting-card/


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> Ignore my suggestion.  My eyesight must have gotten away from me.  I zoomed in on instagram and thought that was what it said.  Googled Cameron Diaz and fashion.
> 
> I think it does look like the Rifle Co paper product for fashion week.


It does look like it says Cameron Diaz! The collection is by Garance Dore so I'm guessing that's a signature on the outside of the packaging. I saw Cameron Diaz too, though! LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

I think the prints are nice...I just don't know what I would use them for other than maybe framing them as someone above suggested. 

Maybe I'll gift them. Was just hoping it was a notebook so I could at least get some use out of it. I don't send cards that often, but the ones I do send are usually purposeful- like for holidays and birthdays, so these cards just wouldn't work.

Ah well, not an awful thing to have in the box, but not the best for me. I'm excited for some chocolate! LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Looks like it may be a single card and not a set of them. It is from the Garance Dore' line at Rifle Paper.
> 
> https://riflepaperco.com/collections/garance-dore/friends-greeting-card/


If you look at the picture there is an obvious thickness behind the card, as if it were inside of a box, so I don't think it's a single card unless it's covering something else entirely. BUt I don't think the person who revealed it would hide one of the products behind a card.


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 8, 2014)

The chocolates appear to be the Ghirardelli minis in sea salt and almond.

http://www.ghirardelli.com/store/shop-products/collections/minis/milk-chocolate-sea-salt-almond-minis-pouch.html


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 8, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> Looks like it may be a single card and not a set of them. It is from the Garance Dore' line at Rifle Paper.
> 
> https://riflepaperco.com/collections/garance-dore/friends-greeting-card/


They come in a box set too, according to that link.  I bet it is the box set.  Sending only 6 items in the box this month...if they only sent a single card that'd be pretty crappy.  It better be the box set, lol.


----------



## Amy Rae DeVito (Sep 8, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> If I'm understanding you correctly... Yes, when your gift sub ends, you should be able to sign up again on the same accout on file (your log in account).  You can select your monthly/multi months/yearly sub of choice, and it'll show up under regular subscriptions then, not gift subs.  I hope this makes sense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! Yes, that's what I mean. I'm sorry, I just read my post back and it's very confusing. I'm glad I was able to find this out. Thank you for replying.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 8, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> The chocolates appear to be the Ghirardelli minis in sea salt and almond.
> 
> http://www.ghirardelli.com/store/shop-products/collections/minis/milk-chocolate-sea-salt-almond-minis-pouch.html


Mmm!  Mine!  I'm not sharing with the hubby this time.  He always tries to steal my food items!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh yay I'm excited that it isn't a sketchbook! I love Rifle Paper Co and I love mailing out cards, so this is a win/win for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> Oh yay I'm excited that it isn't a sketchbook! I love Rifle Paper Co and I love mailing out cards, so this is a win/win for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too. I love Rifle Paper Company cards. They are so cute! I bought some with my BB points b/c I still like to send out cards to my girlfriends just because!


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 8, 2014)

Here is a list with links:

~Tilo Scarves Scarf ($125) 
~Nicole Miller Earbuds ($19.99) 
~Oribe Superfine Hairspray (Purse Size) ($21.50)
~Rifle Paper Co. Assorted Girls Set Greeting Cards ($18)
~Ghirardelli Minis Pouch (~$4)
~Letter C Designs Pencils ($7.50)

As usual, you ladies rock. You can identify anything!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 8, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Me too. I love Rifle Paper Company cards. They are so cute! I bought some with my BB points b/c I still like to send out cards to my girlfriends just because!


Me too! There is something so wonderful about sending/receiving snail mail these days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 8, 2014)

Hmm I'm 50/50 on this box.  

Yay for the ear buds, scarf and hair spray oh and the chocolate but I've already tried them, or I should say my bf has tried them, I think I was able to eat one before he consumed them all... (hmm will there be rants about drug store chocolate THIS month??) lol.

Pencils and greeting cards....meh...more for the trade pile.  These would've been perfect to send to my niece LAST month.  Oh well.


----------



## LuLuTuTu (Sep 8, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> Here is a list with links:
> 
> ~Tilo Scarves Scarf ($125)
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a value of almost $200!! What a great box! So excited to get it in my hands. Sadly, I'm still waiting for my Special Edition Fall box to arrive. Womp womp.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine hasn't even initiated yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 8, 2014)

Kinda iffy on this box, love the scarf and the Oribe but the rest, besides the chocolates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> will be gifted for Xmas or something!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 8, 2014)

Loving what I see of this box so far    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 8, 2014)

Tempted to get a second box if there is variation in the scarf! XD


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 8, 2014)

This looks better than the LE box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I usually don't like this type of earbud, so I'll swap those. But, I'm really glad to see a tech item in there.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 8, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> This looks better than the LE box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I usually don't like this type of earbud, so I'll swap those. But, I'm really glad to see a tech item in there.


I agree, better than the LE box by a long shot for me too.  I like this kind of ear bud, but these look rather large in the pictures I find of them online.  As long as they aren't girly looking my husband will get use out of them if they're too big for my ears.  Right now I'm using the skull candy from Birchbox and they aren't very good.  The sound goes in and out if you bump the cord, and it gets scratchy sounding sometimes.  My 7$ ones from Amazon have way better sound.  I'm curious how these will be!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 8, 2014)

I don’t eat nuts, don’t use hairspray, and am still liking my earbuds from Nina Garcia. However, the scarf looks great and any box with Rifle Paper Co is a good box. The pencils are adorable too. 

This box feels more autumnal than the LE box. I’m surprised they didn’t switch the scarves around.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Interesting earbud trick alert! You can take selfies with the volume control on the earbuds! It works for all earbuds, not just these.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 8, 2014)

almost time to look or a coupon code for next months box


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 8, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Interesting earbud trick alert! You can take selfies with the volume control on the earbuds! It works for all earbuds, not just these.


Wait, what!? I am cornfuuused   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 8, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> Wait, what!? I am cornfuuused   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ha! Probably should have clarified that the phone takes the picture, but you can use the volume control to control the shutter instead of having to press the button on the phone.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 8, 2014)

While I'm happy I'm getting the scarf, I'm pretty disappointed in the rest of the box. I'll have to hear the headphones before I can pass judgement on them, but I don't have high hopes for $20 headphones from a designer. And greeting cards and pencils? I'm one of the last few people who still sends thank you cards, but I don't think the drawings on these are cute. I could get better ones at a museum gift shop for half the price. And pencils? I don't even use pencils, I pretty much always use pen. And the Oribe is going to go to my mom, I don't use hairspray. And of course I'll eat the Ghirardelli chocolates, but I live near San Francisco, I could go to the store and get them. I like the discovery factor out of subscription boxes the most, learning that I like or love a product that I've never tried. I sound like such a downer, but I pretty much only subscribed this month for the scarf, and to get my referral boxes I had on my account for fall and winter.


----------



## ladyrox (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with this box and I think it's far better than the special edition one.  I'm telling myself that since this is a free referral box for me, the $100 I spent on the special edition box was really for both boxes - HA! 

Any insight as to whether there is any variation in the chocolates?  I'm allergic to almonds, so it's a no go for me if there's only one flavor.  I suppose I can just give them to the hubs, but I would think that it's kinda unwise for PS to send a food product that contains allergens.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

I REALLY like this box!!!!!

Especially with the scarf variation in the photo.

The earbuds are ok. I can always use an extra set. And I like that they aren't girly, so they can easily be gifted to a guy.

Hairspray is good too. I have tons of spray. (thank you Allure beauty box) but they are mostly in mega big cans. This one looks more portable, which is needed.

I actually love the pencils, simply because I do not own a pencil. And have not owned a pencil in years! They are so retro, it's fabulous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think this is a really fun and also useful box!


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 8, 2014)

Ooohh I'll be so much happier if I get one of those other scarves in that picture!

Also would be much happier with Oribe dry shampoo... but I'm sure the hairspray is great too


----------



## ladyrox (Sep 8, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> Here is a list with links:
> 
> ~Tilo Scarves Scarf ($125)
> 
> ...


I think these - http://www.amazon.com/Nicole-Miller-Round-Interlock-Earbud/dp/B00CMFW3WE - might actually be the earbuds. (Same price)


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 8, 2014)

I like the scarf from the Limited Edition Fall box better than the September box. Is it just me. The values is almost comparable. I wonder if someone may be willing to trade. Is there a trade forum for the LE box somewhere??


----------



## zuribabyyy (Sep 8, 2014)

The girl who posted the photo on Instagram (@godessy) also post the contents.

"Here's the list of items: #Tilo modal scarf, #Nicolemiller earbuds, #UrbanRemedy #vegan almond brownie, #Oribe superfine hairspray, Letter C Design gold foil arrow pencils, Rifle Paper Co. Garance Dore assorted stationary, $20 #Nike gift card, #Ghirardelli sea salt and almond milk chocolate minis"

There are 2 other items we can't see. A brownie and a Nike gift card.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 8, 2014)

I wish both of the chocolates didn't have almonds. I don't like nuts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 8, 2014)

zuribabyyy said:


> The girl who posted the photo on Instagram (@godessy) also post the contents.
> 
> "Here's the list of items: #Tilo modal scarf, #Nicolemiller earbuds, #UrbanRemedy #vegan almond brownie, #Oribe superfine hairspray, Letter C Design gold foil arrow pencils, Rifle Paper Co. Garance Dore assorted stationary, $20 #Nike gift card, #Ghirardelli sea salt and almond milk chocolate minis"
> 
> There are 2 other items we can't see. A brownie and a Nike gift card.


Even more excited with the Nike gift card!! And gluten-free vegan browniessss mmmm


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 8, 2014)

zuribabyyy said:


> The girl who posted the photo on Instagram (@godessy) also post the contents.
> 
> "Here's the list of items: #Tilo modal scarf, #Nicolemiller earbuds, #UrbanRemedy #vegan almond brownie, #Oribe superfine hairspray, Letter C Design gold foil arrow pencils, Rifle Paper Co. Garance Dore assorted stationary, $20 #Nike gift card, #Ghirardelli sea salt and almond milk chocolate minis"
> 
> There are 2 other items we can't see. A brownie and a Nike gift card.


Oooh Nike gift card! I was planning on getting a gift from my boyfriend from Nike, woohoo!


----------



## ladyrox (Sep 8, 2014)

I hope there aren't any minimum purchase requirements/restrictions on the gift card -- those always bug me.  In any case, off to the Nike website and see what $20 buys me!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 8, 2014)

Ooh I hope I can combine the Nike gift cards since I got two boxes this month. That would be amazing


----------



## JenTX (Sep 8, 2014)

Nike gift card is cool. I hope I get that scarf and not the other one that showed up in the pics today. I love purple and would be pretty disappointed!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 8, 2014)

My review based on spoilers:

#Tilo modal scarf - Love the one from the spoiler image. I signed up for this month's box to buy the scarf, and consider the rest of the box a "gift with purchase"
#Nicolemiller earbuds - No way would I pay $20 for frickin ear buds, but I don't have any portable headphones right now so I'm happy to receive and use these.

#UrbanRemedy #vegan almond brownie - great, I love food, especially chocolate food!
#Oribe superfine hairspray - I don't use many hair products and don't really style my hair ever. If it smells nice, this might get some use. Reviews online are REALLY good though.
Letter C Design gold foil arrow pencils - Cute. I don't need pencils, but I don't mind having cute writing utensils around.
Rifle Paper Co. Garance Dore assorted stationary - Don't really like the pictures on the cards, but I like pretending that I might become a person who sends snail mail cards just to say hello.
$20 #Nike gift card - Substantial enough that I could buy something. Neither a plus nor a minus at this point.
#Ghirardelli sea salt and almond milk chocolate minis - More snacks? Yay!

I'm happy with this box. I might resub for next month without waiting for an October spoiler. For some reason I feel like fall/winter boxes are better bets.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 8, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Interesting earbud trick alert! You can take selfies with the volume control on the earbuds! It works for all earbuds, not just these.


Thanks for the tip! I had no idea. Yay! Yay! Yay! Love this box. Love the scarf, I send cute notecards to my girlfriends for no reason too &amp; I'm a geek with an expensive electric pencil sharpener. I just bought a second box, to have some extra gifts and stocking stuffers, with the BJB10 $10 off code so it's still working!


----------



## wurly (Sep 8, 2014)

When I read there was a brownie, the voice in my head said "brownie?" in Cookie Monster's voice.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 8, 2014)

IMO   this box blows the 100 dollar box away..


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 8, 2014)

Love this box. wanted to go spoiler free - but I'm happy that I am still excited and not so many negative posts this time around too (double bonus). can't wait to get it.  Wonder if there are still codes available to gift a box?


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 8, 2014)

BJB10 is still working


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hot damn, $20 to nike is great timing.  Recently lost some weight and need new sports bras that fit...but even with that $20 stuff is still expensive there!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 8, 2014)

Super in love with this box. Everything will be used!/eaten! Really excited for the Oribe, I've been wanting to try their products forever, and since I just got swishy bangs, this is perfect timing!


----------



## Julie Casey (Sep 8, 2014)

I am SO excited for this box. After the disaster of the Fall LE box, I can't wait for this one. All the Tilo scarves are gorgeous, I've been needing new earbuds and notecards and both are adorable, love anything chocolate, the hairspray is handy to have in my purse and from a great brand, pencils are cute and the Nike giftcard will come in handy since I need new gym shoes! Can't wait for mine to come in the mail!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 8, 2014)

Totally forgot about the Oribe hairspray. One of my favorite brands and I only use hairspray minis because I use so little. 2 from getting an extra box will last me forever! This box is such a great deal with the $10 off code.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 8, 2014)

Seriously, if I get some orange tiger striped scarf, I will never again get a pop sugar box.  I only got this box for an fall ombre scarf in their sneak peek and they didn't mention anything about variations.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Seriously, if I get some orange tiger striped scarf, I will never again get a pop sugar box.  I only got this box for an fall ombre scarf in their sneak peek and they didn't mention anything about variations.


Well, nobody knows for sure if there really will be variations.  They might have just thrown this other ad together?  But, on the off chance I get the first scarf advertised, and you get the orange tiger stripe shown on the other ad, I'll trade ya in a heart beat, and we'd both end up happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, I'm also hoping for an ombre scarf.. I love animal print but tiger stripes aren't my thing.


----------



## jebest (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks a lot better then the LE box, which is just depressing lol However excited to be getting it, I can gift or trade what I don't end up wanting. Love that were getting chocolate instead of Gummies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 8, 2014)

jebest said:


> Looks a lot better then the LE box, which is just depressing lol However excited to be getting it, I can gift or trade what I don't end up wanting. Love that were getting chocolate instead of Gummies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This would have made a perfect LE box in my opinion. However, while I am sad that I spent $100 on stuff I would never have bought otherwise, I am glad that more people will be getting this box. I will use EVERYTHING in here and wish my boxes would start moving already.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 8, 2014)

Not my FAVORITE box ever but honestly, I'm just excited about the scarf. The rest is just gravy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 8, 2014)

zuribabyyy said:


> The girl who posted the photo on Instagram (@godessy) also post the contents.
> 
> "Here's the list of items: #Tilo modal scarf, #Nicolemiller earbuds, #UrbanRemedy #vegan almond brownie, #Oribe superfine hairspray, Letter C Design gold foil arrow pencils, Rifle Paper Co. Garance Dore assorted stationary, $20 #Nike gift card, #Ghirardelli sea salt and almond milk chocolate minis"
> 
> There are 2 other items we can't see. A brownie and a Nike gift card.


This is perfect! I need new earbuds and running sneakers so this box covers that. Honestly, the Ghiradelli is my favorite chocolate to keep in the house, I would prefer the dark chocolate version but still excited. For my first box, I am excited. Now to plan if I want monthly, or 3 month.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm totally on board with all of these items!!! I just wish my box had shipped... still double processing, still no backdoor tracking!


----------



## KelBelle (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, I tried my best to stay away from spoilers and lasted about two hours, doesn't say much about my will power or the chances that I won't eat all of that delicious chocolate in one sitting.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 8, 2014)

hilaryrose90 said:


> I'm totally on board with all of these items!!! I just wish my box had shipped... still double processing, still no backdoor tracking!


Mine too, I emailed them today after a couple posts on their Facebook and having a box arrive for someone. Figured I would at least check.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 8, 2014)

I may like this box better than the LE box. Excited! I will use all of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Sep 8, 2014)

This box looks great and I can't wait for it to get out of the processing stage.  This will make me feel a little better about the Fall box but since I had ordered 2 of those it will probably take me until 2015 to get over the circa-80's scarf.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Seriously, if I get some orange tiger striped scarf, I will never again get a pop sugar box.  I only got this box for an fall ombre scarf in their sneak peek and they didn't mention anything about variations.


I am not a scarf person usually, I am thinking I might try this one because, why not? On the other hand, if I don't like it (the print I receive), I will just gift it to my sister at Christmas because she loves them! Who wouldn't love a Tilo scarf?


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 8, 2014)

I agree that this box is turning out better than the Fall LE!  I am really hoping for the ombre' scarf.  I finally have movement on my tracking.  It says it will be delivered on Friday but I am guessing they will adjust the tracking to sooner since the box is currently less than two hours away from me.


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 8, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> This is perfect! I need new earbuds and running sneakers so this box covers that. Honestly, the Ghiradelli is my favorite chocolate to keep in the house, I would prefer the dark chocolate version but still excited. For my first box, I am excited. Now to plan if I want monthly, or 3 month.


Monthly, for sure! There is a $10 code every month, you will save money if you just order monthly and cancel and reorder each month (if your inclined to spend time doing that sort of thing, it really only takes a few minutes.) I have a yearly sub and I totally feel ripped off. I think I paid an average of $36 for my boxes and most other customers are getting them for $30. Not a huge amount, but still, loyalty does not pay off with this particular company.

I love PS monthly boxes (not the LEs) and am usually pleased with them. But, I do wish I'd just gone monthly instead of plunking hundreds of dollars down upfront.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 8, 2014)

Maybe the profile color  preferences decides which scarf a person gets, warm gets tiger print and cool gets the ombre?  I have cool color chosen and really do not want an orange and tiger print scarf.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 8, 2014)

Has anybody heard anything about the Nike gift card restrictions?


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 8, 2014)

Also, has everyone's boxes initiated? Mine's still not tracking the backdoor way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 8, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Monthly, for sure! There is a $10 code every month, you will save money if you just order monthly and cancel and reorder each month (if your inclined to spend time doing that sort of thing, it really only takes a few minutes.) I have a yearly sub and I totally feel ripped off. I think I paid an average of $36 for my boxes and most other customers are getting them for $30. Not a huge amount, but still, loyalty does not pay off with this particular company.
> 
> I love PS monthly boxes (not the LEs) and am usually pleased with them. But, I do wish I'd just gone monthly instead of plunking hundreds of dollars down upfront.


Awesome, thank you! I didn't want to cancel mine until I knew, it sounded like there is always a code or a bonus for me to use but I wasn't sure. I guess as soon as my box ships I will cancel mine so I can use a code in Oct.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 8, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Awesome, thank you! I didn't want to cancel mine until I knew, it sounded like there is always a code or a bonus for me to use but I wasn't sure. I guess as soon as my box ships I will cancel mine so I can use a code in Oct.


An easier way to do monthly, is to just gift yourself a box. 

Once your subscription expires, or you cancel it, you can still log into your account-it will just not be an active subscription. 

You can then log into your profile like normal, and select a monthly box option, then below it there is a small box that says "is this box a gift", and you check that.  

Put your ship to information (can be the same as your billing on the profile), and any promo codes, then it bills to the card you originally had on file (or whatever you change it to). 

The only thing I'm not positive on is if you need a second email for a gift box or not.  I use my other email addy, but I'm not sure if it is required.  

This way you only get billed for that one box.  No subscription, no worrying about cancelling on time.  If you can't afford or don't want a certain month you don't have to worry about it.  The discount promo codes work on gift boxes to yourself, and you don't have to worry about the promo being for "new subscribers" like it gives trouble to others sometimes.


----------



## roohound (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine is finally showing up on the Fed Ex site - just showing as initiated though.  2 lbs out of NY.

I really hope I get the scarf that was pictured in the spoiler - that orange stripe thing does nothing for me. 

It looks like this box has a much better value than the LE box.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Maybe that advertisement didn't want to give away the pattern of the scarf we'd get? I bet they are all the same.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 8, 2014)

I like the looks of the box. I hope it comes before Saturday...otherwise I'm going to have to buy pencils for my daughter to take her ACT (no mechanical pencils allowed...ugh, why!?).


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 8, 2014)

I used the code for the turkish T towel,  msa-gwp.jpg. Although it was suppose to be for August, since that was back ordered do you think I will still get it? 

I used to lifeguard and I stand up paddle...I like towels!


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 8, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> This is perfect! I need new earbuds and running sneakers so this box covers that. Honestly, the Ghiradelli is my favorite chocolate to keep in the house, I would prefer the dark chocolate version but still excited. For my first box, I am excited. Now to plan if I want monthly, or 3 month.


Just a heads up, if you have a Nordstrom Rack near you, I got my Nike running shoes there for $60...instead of the $120 listed on the site.  Save you some money over the $20 for sure!  I think mine just might be "last season's" colors.  But who cares about that for running shoes?


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 8, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Just a heads up, if you have a Nordstrom Rack near you, I got my Nike running shoes there for $60...instead of the $120 listed on the site.  Save you some money over the $20 for sure!  I think mine just might be "last season's" colors.  But who cares about that for running shoes?


I am usually a TJ Maxx/Marshalls girl. I don't have a Nordstorm anything near me! I figured I would head to the Nike outlet and use it.


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 8, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I am usually a TJ Maxx/Marshalls girl. I don't have a Nordstorm anything near me! I figured I would head to the Nike outlet and use it.


Oh we can use it at the outlet too?  Great!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 8, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Oh we can use it at the outlet too?  Great!


That I don't know for sure, I haven't seen or heard of restrictions. 

Most gift cards are good at a stores outlet/factory store so until I get my hands on mine or hear otherwise I am going with that.


----------



## Jasujo (Sep 9, 2014)

It's odd. Some people's boxes are shipping already and my account isn't even in the processing stage. It says it's active and the next box is the September one, though. Has anyone else's not been processed yet?


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 9, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I like the looks of the box. I hope it comes before Saturday...otherwise I'm going to have to buy pencils for my daughter to take her ACT (no mechanical pencils allowed...ugh, why!?).


too hard to regulate if the mech. refills are number 2 lead like regular pencils are. test wont scan if not number 2 lead.  that is what we were told 12 years ago anyway.


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Sep 9, 2014)

I might be in the minority, but this box just does not excite me at all. The scarf is still pretty (assuming it's not orange...)...but hair spray does nothing for me, not doing a lot of updos in my spare time. Earbuds are fine, I can always use a new pair of earbuds, but not too thrilling. Chocolate...eh, I'm sure I'll eat it. But everything else...I mean, I think the last time I used lead pencils was on my SATs. And I definitely don't remember them being $8!

Other than the scarf, the Nike code is the only thing kind of exciting for me...I'll be curious if that has restrictions. But yeah, this box is just kind of boring. It's not like I won't use the stuff...but it's not much *fun*, if that makes sense? I was hoping for more from the first fall box...maybe October will be for me! I don't think I can ever really give up on PopSugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's still my fave, even with a dud or two!


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 9, 2014)

That Oribe hairspray gets great reviews (on Birchbox). It actually sells for $21 for that small size. I have fine hair with fly aways and I always wonder if I should be using hairspray. It will be nice to try the fancy stuff. People have raved about the texturizing spray from the NM box.

I'm also excited about the vegan brownie.

I'm a bit confused about the pencils. I don't have anything against pencils, but they are not really a plush item. And the black ones look like regular $1 pencils. I'm not sure I even own a pencil sharpener anymore.


----------



## TheaC (Sep 9, 2014)

crowsgirl15 said:


> I might be in the minority, but this box just does not excite me at all. The scarf is still pretty (assuming it's not orange...)...but hair spray does nothing for me, not doing a lot of updos in my spare time. Earbuds are fine, I can always use a new pair of earbuds, but not too thrilling. Chocolate...eh, I'm sure I'll eat it. But everything else...I mean, I think the last time I used lead pencils was on my SATs. And I definitely don't remember them being $8!
> 
> Other than the scarf, the Nike code is the only thing kind of exciting for me...I'll be curious if that has restrictions. But yeah, this box is just kind of boring. It's not like I won't use the stuff...but it's not much *fun*, if that makes sense? I was hoping for more from the first fall box...maybe October will be for me! I don't think I can ever really give up on PopSugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's still my fave, even with a dud or two!


Yeah, I kinda figured that if they are giving us a $125 scarf, everything else in the box is going to give. With that being said, I think it's alright.

I could already tell that I'm giving away my nike gift card to my gym-buff brother and the pencils to my other brother who is still in high school. A lot of gift items here, but I'll probably only keep four things to myself.


----------



## aweheck (Sep 9, 2014)

Nike gift-card (thumbs-up)

Scarf,~~&gt;Oh please! Ombré! &lt;~~(Then it's thumbs-up) others scare me!

Chocolate mini's (thumbs-up)

Hair spray, never use, will probably gift (indifferent)

Pencils, rarely use, but those are awesome looking! (thumbs-up)

Note cards, Sorry, wouldn't even gift them. (thumbs-down)

Earbuds, great gifting item (thumbs-up)

Vegan brownie, Curious to try! (thumbs-up)

Popsugar's September box = Thumbs-up


----------



## JenTX (Sep 9, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Monthly, for sure! There is a $10 code every month, you will save money if you just order monthly and cancel and reorder each month (if your inclined to spend time doing that sort of thing, it really only takes a few minutes.) I have a yearly sub and I totally feel ripped off. I think I paid an average of $36 for my boxes and most other customers are getting them for $30. Not a huge amount, but still, loyalty does not pay off with this particular company.
> 
> I love PS monthly boxes (not the LEs) and am usually pleased with them. But, I do wish I'd just gone monthly instead of plunking hundreds of dollars down upfront.


 
Just to confirm, there isn't always a $10 off code. There is usually a $5 code or lately there have been add-on codes. Just make sure you stay on top of it and don't miss out on a month just because you were waiting on a $10 off code, as they don't always come.



aweheck said:


> Nike gift-card (thumbs-up)
> 
> Scarf,~~&gt;Oh please! Ombré! &lt;~~(Then it's thumbs-up) others scare me!
> 
> ...


Scarf - as long as it's the purple, mega thumbs up!

Nike gift card - I will use it on something but $20 to Nike is really not much... So it might only buy me a headband or something....

Chocolate - my coworkers will enjoy them. I've recently lost some weight and it hasn't been by eating chocolate so I will need to get these things off my hands quick!

Brownies. - same as above

Hair spray - I don't really use hair spray but my husband can use it

Pencils - they are cute, I will put them on my desk at work

Note cards - I actually think they are very cute. I am sure I can use them for something

Earbuds - let down for me as I've been spoiled with high-end headphones. I will sell or gift them... If they are black, my husband might use them (he goes through headphones so fast)

As long as the scarf is purple, I'm a happy girl


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2014)

It's funny.  The TruEnergy Earbuds  - Noise Reduction headphones - that we got in FabFitFun ($40 value) were actually really great quality. I use them all the time - for conference calls too. 

I doubt that I need these as I also have the Nina ones.  But love those TruEngery ones.


----------



## Padawan (Sep 9, 2014)

Oy. I jumped on this when a new $10 code came out based on the scarf spoiler, because I really loved the ombre look and colors. I HATE animal print and that other scarf looks a little plain, so if I get either of those (especially the animal print!) I'll be really angry. Crossing fingers for ombre!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 9, 2014)

LuLuTuTu said:


> Wow, that's a value of almost $200!! What a great box! So excited to get it in my hands. Sadly, I'm still waiting for my Special Edition Fall box to arrive. Womp womp.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


me too and this box is way better at a glance than FALL LE, but happy this one is nice! i am still sticking by my comment that we fall box girls, like this scarf better! the ig post said it is sold at barneys for $170....

i am going to go bananas on PS when i actually see the fall LE if it is really worse than Sept monthly! i have seen the LE FALL all over ebay, no one seems to want it! wish I had a phone number as i am better speaking than emailing -  i will call lisa sugar or whatever her name is, if i have to, so serious!! i will wait until both arrive to reserve judgement!

i have oribe spray still from neiman marcus box, love it + bottle is huge, his hair sprays are great, they smell so nice too! only ones i didn't like were shampoo + conditioner, had large samples + they were blah and the price is crazy for them....his beach spray is nice too! 

popsugar food sends too many nut goodies, with so many people allergic you think they would just send plain chocolate, while i know there are a lot of allergies, NUTS are pretty high up there on allergy list so i wish they would take into consideration...i'm not allergic but I don't like nuts! at least i'l like the gummy bears in FALL LE, hahah!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 9, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> An easier way to do monthly, is to just gift yourself a box.
> 
> Once your subscription expires, or you cancel it, you can still log into your account-it will just not be an active subscription.
> 
> ...


i have tried every code on my main account and on there as a gift with a different email address, same emails, everything and it always says that i can't use code, it seems to be a luck of the draw as to who can use the code on main account even for a gift! on the flip side i have rec'd enough refferals for free boxes but i think i have to buy one at full price in order for my main account to reactivate........


----------



## pbpink (Sep 9, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I'm a bit confused about the pencils. I don't have anything against pencils, but they are not really a plush item. And the black ones look like regular $1 pencils. I'm not sure I even own a pencil sharpener anymore.


totally cracking me up with the nothing against pencil comment! btw, school supplies are on clearance at target, grab a sharpener girl! haha! they could be the usual school yellow ones, so it could be worse! ha!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 9, 2014)

Ugh, is anyone else being driven mad with the tracking not updating?! I cannot wait to get my hands on this box.


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 9, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> Ugh, is anyone else being driven mad with the tracking not updating?! I cannot wait to get my hands on this box.


YESSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 9, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> Ugh, is anyone else being driven mad with the tracking not updating?! I cannot wait to get my hands on this box.


 YES, INSANE! Will it be processing for a 1.5weeks? Do they ship them and just not tell you?


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 9, 2014)

My tracking updated last night around 9pm, but then updated again this morning.

Mine has already reached Sacramento. Estimated delivery date is Monday 9/15.

I expect it to be here by Friday or the latest Saturday.

I live in the SF Bay Area, so Sac is only a couple hours away from me. My box shipped from Gilroy &amp; this is also a free referral box for me.

Maybe all referral, long time (never canceled) membership boxes process first, and so on from there. It makes sense. But I also believe it takes a long time to ship due to the box weight. If Popsugar was just a newsletter, of course we'd get them faster in the mail as it would just be a piece of paper.

So far, I might trade the Fall LE scarf for another one of the Sept box scarf if I like it that much. However, I do want another Indie Lee cleanser because I love it so much..


----------



## jebest (Sep 9, 2014)

Mine is still at processing, no back door tracking, nothing. Boo


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 9, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> My tracking updated last night around 9pm, but then updated again this morning.
> 
> Mine has already reached Sacramento. Estimated delivery date is Monday 9/15.
> 
> ...


If I hadn't received a shipping notification last week I'd be much more chill about it but the anticipation is driving me crazy. I keep hoping that it just missed the first scan but at this point that doesn't seem likely.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 9, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> If I hadn't received a shipping notification last week I'd be much more chill about it but the anticipation is driving me crazy. I keep hoping that it just missed the first scan but at this point that doesn't seem likely.


Usually I feel the same way too. I used to refresh my tracking page a million times a day! But after the Fall LE disappointment, I'm not that excited since I'm still upset! LOL!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 9, 2014)

Oooh I totally understand. I am still so sad over the LE box. I was able to trade some of the stuff, but I still feel like I wasted my $100.

I had emergency surgery last week (who gets a kidney stone in their 20s ugh?...) so I don't have a whole lot to do except lie in bed and obsessively track my packages. Once I saw spoilers for this box the need to have it in my hands increased tenfold.

I know some people are bummed with this box because it isn't exciting, but to me it is perfect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2014)

jebest said:


> Mine is still at processing, no back door tracking, nothing. Boo


Same. Sadly.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 9, 2014)

No tracking for me either, back door or otherwise.

I've noticed I get tracking and delivery much faster when I have a regular subscription, When I re-subscribe or gift myself a box, it tends to ship much more slowly.


----------



## chillybeans (Sep 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> No tracking for me either, back door or otherwise.
> 
> I've noticed I get tracking and delivery much faster when I have a regular subscription, When I re-subscribe or gift myself a box, it tends to ship much more slowly.


I'm in MA too, and I noticed I was charged tax  (haven't been in the past). I'm wondering if this maybe means they  have a facility here? Maybe faster shipping....a girl can dream........


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 9, 2014)

chillybeans said:


> I'm in MA too, and I noticed I was charged tax  (haven't been in the past). I'm wondering if this maybe means they  have a facility here? Maybe faster shipping....a girl can dream........


I always forget that this forum isn't full of Californians. California sales tax makes me want to vomit all over myself :angry:

If I don't use a coupon code my box is around $43.xx Even while still using a coupon, I'll still pay $2-3 more due to sales tax. It's wonderful. I effing love California.


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 9, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> I always forget that this forum isn't full of Californians. California sales tax makes me want to vomit all over myself :angry:
> 
> If I don't use a coupon code my box is around $43.xx Even while still using a coupon, I'll still pay $2-3 more due to sales tax. It's wonderful. I effing love California.


I feel your pain. I live in Washington where Amazon is based, so I have to pay sales tax on everything from Amazon! Even e-books! I see people bragging about what a great site it is and how everything is cheaper and for me it's no cheaper than going to the store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I think that whole tax thing is kind of wonky. If it's an online company they shouldn't charge sales tax. In my opinion brick and morter stores (and their websites) are the only ones who should require sales tax. (But I understand there are draw backs to that because it could hurt the business of brick and morter stores. I don't want to get political or anything so please disregard if this offends anyone.) It just drives me nuts when I'm placing an order online and I suddenly get tax added because it turns out the online company is based in WA.

In other news... I am excited about getting my new scarf.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 9, 2014)

chillybeans said:


> I'm in MA too, and I noticed I was charged tax  (haven't been in the past). I'm wondering if this maybe means they  have a facility here? Maybe faster shipping....a girl can dream........


I am in NY and I got charged tax, so probably not. On the other hand,  I did see people mention some were shipping from NY so who knows. 



northwest22 said:


> I feel your pain. I live in Washington where Amazon is based, so I have to pay sales tax on everything from Amazon! Even e-books! I see people bragging about what a great site it is and how everything is cheaper and for me it's no cheaper than going to the store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I think that whole tax thing is kind of wonky. If it's an online company they shouldn't charge sales tax. In my opinion brick and morter stores (and their websites) are the only ones who should require sales tax. (But I understand there are draw backs to that because it could hurt the business of brick and morter stores. I don't want to get political or anything so please disregard if this offends anyone.) It just drives me nuts when I'm placing an order online and I suddenly get tax added because it turns out the online company is based in WA.
> 
> In other news... I am excited about getting my new scarf.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Amazon charges me tax on everything (most online companies do), but it still usually ends up being cheaper than a lot of stores where I live so I go with it.


----------



## aweheck (Sep 9, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> YES, INSANE! Will it be processing for a 1.5weeks? Do they ship them and just not tell you?


. It's called smartpost ..... They pack the boxes and electronically initiate the labels (fedex) and slap it on the package. Then 1 to 3 days later it actually gets picked up by Fedex to go to their facility and is checked in, then travels to one of their hub facilities to transfer to a USPS, gets there and goes into the regular US postal system. Then travels leisurely to your destination. Mine starts from Gilroy CA, travels up to Troutdale, OR.(two hrs away) then heads up to northern WAshington and handed over to USPS and makes it way back to me 5-7 days later. I can get a USPS package faster from the East Coast. LOL!


----------



## ladyrox (Sep 9, 2014)

This may be a silly question, but I keep seeing folks refer to a tiger print scarf... where did that come from?  Did PS send out another email promoting this box?  I haven't see it and am now worried.

As for folks waiting on a shipping update, mine FINALLY showed up on the FedEx site, but is only shown as having initiated yesterday evening.  PS site still says 'processing' -- this is a referral box for me so I assumed the delay was due to that.

And I live in GA and get taxed on both Amazon and Zappos.  Usually, I can't be bothered to check if I can find something cheaper locally because the convenience trumps all.  While I prefer to pay no taxes (who wouldn't?), from a legal standpoint, I'm pretty sure they should be collecting and paying sales tax - whether we like it or not.  My civ pro &amp; tax knowledge is rusty at this point, but if memory serves me right, the obligation stems out of whether the company has sufficient presence within/contact with a state such that they benefit from costs expended by the state.  It's easier to say conclusively "yes" where there is some physical location (even a warehouse that's only used some of the time) and gets trickier when they're just shipping boatloads of goods into a state. It doesn't help that mom &amp; pop stores (and Walmart/Target/etc. under the guise of "protecting mom &amp; pop stores") truly are being disadvantaged.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 9, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> It just drives me nuts when I'm placing an order online and I suddenly get tax added because it turns out the online company is based in WA.


Even though I complain about it, I mean, I live in CA, where our tax is too high. For a short period of time our tax was 10.25% in my city. People were outraged and it got lowered back to 9.75% but people still look at me funny when I tell them that. It's expensive! LOL. I'm pretty much immune to paying tax on online sites. It sucks but everybody's in a business.


----------



## Monica Sue (Sep 9, 2014)

my label was made finally last night in NY and Im in GA.  Im guessing my delay was because its a referral box...  I just want it already!! lol mostly because Im pregnant and craving chocolate right now and the chocolate in the box looks good!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 9, 2014)

Monica Sue said:


> lol mostly because Im pregnant and craving chocolate right now and the chocolate in the box looks good!


Congratulations!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Sep 9, 2014)

Finally mine has been initiated by Fedex thru the backdoor tracking. Was starting to wonder what was happening. Guess it will show up by October.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 9, 2014)

ladyrox said:


> This may be a silly question, but I keep seeing folks refer to a tiger print scarf... where did that come from?  Did PS send out another email promoting this box?  I haven't see it and am now worried.


 Post 266 is the photo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahfromnola (Sep 9, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> My tracking updated last night around 9pm, but then updated again this morning.
> 
> Mine has already reached Sacramento. Estimated delivery date is Monday 9/15.
> 
> ...


I think it's alphabetical. No matter how many times I cancel and resub I always get one of the first boxes. My last name starts with a C as well. Both of my boxes shipped at the exact same time, should be here soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Sep 9, 2014)

sarahfromnola said:


> I think it's alphabetical. No matter how many times I cancel and tesub I always get one of the first boxes. My last name starts with a C as well. Both of my noses shipped at the exact same time.


I'm an A last name and mine didn't ship until today :/

I don't mind a little extra wait, so it's all good for me! But I've cancelled and resubbed, used different e-mails, and sometimes I've gotten shipped in the first wave, and sometimes it's taken a while. I think it's arbitrary - maybe by order number? Or are those consistently one higher than the order before? I have no idea, lol.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 9, 2014)

sarahfromnola said:


> I think it's alphabetical. No matter how many times I cancel and tesub I always get one of the first boxes. My last name starts with a C as well. Both of my noses shipped at the exact same time.


Lol, oh no, my last name actually starts with an R! I still don't know how they process all these things for the box. Maybe by subscription number? Baffled.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2014)

crowsgirl15 said:


> I'm an A last name and mine didn't ship until today :/
> 
> I don't mind a little extra wait, so it's all good for me! But I've cancelled and resubbed, used different e-mails, and sometimes I've gotten shipped in the first wave, and sometimes it's taken a while. I think it's arbitrary - maybe by order number? Or are those consistently one higher than the order before? I have no idea, lol.


I'm a C and mine come pretty late.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 9, 2014)

Good news: LOVE everything in this box and the box is moving!!!!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 9, 2014)

[quote name="LetsGeaux" post="2285011"

Bad news: expected delivery is 9/18

Mine too, but with the LE box it arrived 7-8 days,ahead of schedule.


----------



## sasha3000 (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a feeling my chocolate will be melted by the time my box gets to me. :| it is so hot in the South. But, that is ok because the scarf and Oribe make up for it.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 9, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> Mine too, but with the LE box it arrived 7-8 days,ahead of schedule.


Yay good to hear. And I was thinking the same thing about shipping chocolate. A little early for S Louisiana!


----------



## wurly (Sep 9, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Even though I complain about it, I mean, I live in CA, where our tax is too high. For a short period of time our tax was 10.25% in my city. People were outraged and it got lowered back to 9.75% but people still look at me funny when I tell them that. It's expensive! LOL. I'm pretty much immune to paying tax on online sites. It sucks but everybody's in a business.


IL is over 10%, and in certain areas of Chicago, it can be over 12%.Who was it who said taxes are the price we pay for civilization? Did I totally mess up that quote?


----------



## wurly (Sep 9, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> If I hadn't received a shipping notification last week I'd be much more chill about it but the anticipation is driving me crazy. I keep hoping that it just missed the first scan but at this point that doesn't seem likely.


I received an email saying the package originated Friday. Now, after days of refreshing, Fedex says the package was just picked up by Fedex this afternoon! 2 business days later. I don't understand why they send the shipping information days before they actually release the packages to Fedex. Maybe it's some sort of efficiency in logistics or something. Just relieved it's finally on it's way!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 9, 2014)

wurly said:


> I received an email saying the package originated Friday. Now, after days of refreshing, Fedex says the package was just picked up by Fedex this afternoon! 2 business days later. I don't understand why they send the shipping information days before they actually release the packages to Fedex. Maybe it's some sort of efficiency in logistics or something. Just relieved it's finally on it's way!


Exactly - usually I notice my boxes are moving before I get the tracking email and this time I got one at origination. Just kinda frustrating since I am an obsessive tracker. I don't know what I'll do next month when I am at Disney World for a week... hugging Cinderella with one hand and furiously refreshing my phone for tracking updates LOL


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 9, 2014)

wurly said:


> IL is over 10%, and in certain areas of Chicago, it can be over 12%.
> 
> Who was it who said taxes are the price we pay for civilization? Did I totally mess up that quote?


I moved from Chicago to the Bay Area, ~10% is the normal tax rate in my mind. On the plus (?) side, every time I visit other states it's like literally everything is 10% off.


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 9, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I moved from Chicago to the Bay Area, ~10% is the normal tax rate in my mind. On the plus (?) side, every time I visit other states it's like literally everything is 10% off.


lol.  I did the opposite.  To Bay Area from Chicago.  I feel the same way about taxes.  When I travel somewhere else and it's "10% off" I always forget and get excited.  

How long have you been in Chicago??  Been to Bongo Room for brunch yet?  Best pancakes!


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow, I'm not complaining about Maryland's tax rate of 6% again! Of course I was really spoiled going to college 4 years in Delaware, where there is no sales tax at all...

And my box is still "processing." Sigh.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 9, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> lol.  I did the opposite.  To Bay Area from Chicago.  I feel the same way about taxes.  When I travel somewhere else and it's "10% off" I always forget and get excited.
> 
> How long have you been in Chicago??  Been to Bongo Room for brunch yet?  Best pancakes!


I went there today! Easily one of my favorite brunch spots.


----------



## CapitolChick (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi there! I'm new to this forum and new to PS -- the September box will be my first. I see a few people have mentioned "backdoor tracking." Can anybody tell me how to do that? I'm an obsessive tracker...

Kelly


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 9, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> lol.  I did the opposite.  To Bay Area from Chicago.  I feel the same way about taxes.  When I travel somewhere else and it's "10% off" I always forget and get excited.
> 
> How long have you been in Chicago??  Been to Bongo Room for brunch yet?  Best pancakes!


I've been in the Bay Area for almost four years. Never went to Bongo Room, I'll check it out next time I visit!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't think the controversial "tiger stripe" image is an actual PS image - it's branded as a blog (lower right corner) and looks like it was just compiled for the spoiler post. She also posted the regular image with the ombre scarf as the actual spoiler image, so I'm thinking it's just a visual aid.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 9, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> I don't think the controversial "tiger stripe" image is an actual PS image - it's branded as a blog (lower right corner) and looks like it was just compiled for the spoiler post. She also posted the regular image with the ombre scarf as the actual spoiler image, so I'm thinking it's just a visual aid.


I agree. Also, the original PS spoiler photo states " get _*this *_luxurious fall essential". Since there is no fine print that states colors or patterns will vary, I am pretty sure it will be like the ikat scarf and everyone will get the same one. I think it would be too misleading to send different patterns, and PS would probably want to avoid that.


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm really surprised but this box isn't sold out yet? Went to the website and it said September's box was still available?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 9, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I agree. Also, the original PS spoiler photo states " get _*this *_luxurious fall essential". Since there is no fine print that states colors or patterns will vary, I am pretty sure it will be like the ikat scarf and everyone will get the same one. I think it would be too misleading to send different patterns, and PS would probably want to avoid that.


That's what I thought too. I got so confused when people started talking about different colors I had to go back and check the original email. I'm not worried about the scarf. It does say we get the one in the PS spoiler photo.


----------



## Padawan (Sep 9, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> I don't think the controversial "tiger stripe" image is an actual PS image - it's branded as a blog (lower right corner) and looks like it was just compiled for the spoiler post. She also posted the regular image with the ombre scarf as the actual spoiler image, so I'm thinking it's just a visual aid.


I hope you're right! But if I don't get the ombre one, Imma raise some h-e-double hockey sticks.


----------



## chillybeans (Sep 9, 2014)

wurly said:


> IL is over 10%, and in certain areas of Chicago, it can be over 12%.
> 
> Who was it who said taxes are the price we pay for civilization? Did I totally mess up that quote?


Wow even Taxachusetts is only 6.25%!!!! (clothing and shoes are exempt  too up to $175)


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 9, 2014)

It's 8.25% in most of Texas, I believe. Different cities can have slightly different tax rates so it varies just a little.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 9, 2014)

My shipping info has officially been sent, 2lbs! Still shows processing on the website, but I will take it.


----------



## saku (Sep 9, 2014)

wurly said:


> IL is over 10%, and in certain areas of Chicago, it can be over 12%.
> 
> Who was it who said taxes are the price we pay for civilization? Did I totally mess up that quote?


really? i think the sales tax rate in chicago is at 9.25%

also, just found out recently about the chicago bottled water tax. we never buy bottled water, but had to lately. and there's an additional $0.05 PER BOTTLE of water, so our $1.99 24-pack of bottled water had an additional tax of $1.20. crazy! more expensive %-wise than alcohol! but def deters me from buying more bottled waters. it's such a waste in my opinion.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 9, 2014)

Did you guys just get the email saying the site was going down for a week and that surprises and new boxes are heading our way?!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes! That's a long time to be down, I wonder what kind of massive revamp they're doing.

And what do they mean by more boxes? It's be neat if they did some themed LE boxes at a lower price point.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 9, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Yes! That's a long time to be down, I wonder what kind of massive revamp they're doing.
> 
> And what do they mean by more boxes? It's be neat if they did some themed LE boxes at a lower price point.


maybe another collaboration? I am excited, from reviews and research it will probably be good.


----------



## MET (Sep 9, 2014)

I just received the email too. The site will be down from 9/10-9/16 as per the email "more boxes and a fresh, new site coming your way!"  Interesting, that is a really long time especially during the delivery cycle.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 9, 2014)

Ladies...take a look at this YouTube video '25 ways to wear a scarf in 4.5 minutes' :drive:


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 9, 2014)

Nope, no email to either of my email accounts.  I have let them have it in regards to the crappy LE Box! I also tried to cancel this one and then they initatied shipping the same day. Nope probably will not getting any emails from them anytime soon.


----------



## sarahfromnola (Sep 9, 2014)

crowsgirl15 said:


> I'm an A last name and mine didn't ship until today :/
> 
> I don't mind a little extra wait, so it's all good for me! But I've cancelled and resubbed, used different e-mails, and sometimes I've gotten shipped in the first wave, and sometimes it's taken a while. I think it's arbitrary - maybe by order number? Or are those consistently one higher than the order before? I have no idea, lol.


Just a guess. I really have no idea, lol.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 9, 2014)

In my area we pay 9% sales tax. I really hope the earbuds will work for me, I must have tiny ear openings because the buds are always way too big and just fall off.

   Will the Nike card work at a Nike Outlet store? My husband needs new shoes, wears a 15W- 15 1/2 W depending on the shoe, and Nike Outlet is the only brick and mortar store who carries his size any where near us.


----------



## Lisa80 (Sep 9, 2014)

finally something showing on FedEx; supposedly shipping info sent to FedEx today..2lbs...have no idea where it's shipping from but my boxes notoriously like to "sightsee" before ever getting to me &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Lisa80 (Sep 9, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Yes! That's a long time to be down, I wonder what kind of massive revamp they're doing.
> 
> And what do they mean by more boxes? It's be neat if they did some themed LE boxes at a lower price point.


Maybe they are going to be like Quarterly Co or Fancy Box and you'll choose? I hope not though because I think those subscriptions are overpriced for what you get compared to what you get with PopSugar


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 9, 2014)

My shipping hasn't updated since I got the first notice that it shipped on the 5th.  So who knows when I'll get my box.  I'm so excited for this box.  I thought it looked kind of skimpy until we knew about the Nike gift card and brownie.  I need new sneakers so this is a good excuse to get some cool ones.  I super curious to know which extra beauty product I get.  My one disappointment is that we didn't get a palette or fall lippy.  Still looks like a good box, especially compared to the fall LE box.


----------



## wurly (Sep 9, 2014)

saku said:


> really? i think the sales tax rate in chicago is at 9.25%
> 
> also, just found out recently about the chicago bottled water tax. we never buy bottled water, but had to lately. and there's an additional $0.05 PER BOTTLE of water, so our $1.99 24-pack of bottled water had an additional tax of $1.20. crazy! more expensive %-wise than alcohol! but def deters me from buying more bottled waters. it's such a waste in my opinion.


Around Navy Pier, I think it's either a 2 mile or 4 mile radius, the tax is higher to support the Navy Pier project. I know that bottled water business is crazy. It's not even a deposit just an additional tax. Some of the parking garages in the loop charge separate tax too.


----------



## LVchick (Sep 9, 2014)

ladyrox said:


> This may be a silly question, but I keep seeing folks refer to a tiger print scarf... where did that come from? Did PS send out another email promoting this box? I haven't see it and am now worried.
> 
> As for folks waiting on a shipping update, mine FINALLY showed up on the FedEx site, but is only shown as having initiated yesterday evening. PS site still says 'processing' -- this is a referral box for me so I assumed the delay was due to that.
> 
> And I live in GA and get taxed on both Amazon and Zappos. Usually, I can't be bothered to check if I can find something cheaper locally because the convenience trumps all. While I prefer to pay no taxes (who wouldn't?), from a legal standpoint, I'm pretty sure they should be collecting and paying sales tax - whether we like it or not. My civ pro &amp; tax knowledge is rusty at this point, but if memory serves me right, the obligation stems out of whether the company has sufficient presence within/contact with a state such that they benefit from costs expended by the state. It's easier to say conclusively "yes" where there is some physical location (even a warehouse that's only used some of the time) and gets trickier when they're just shipping boatloads of goods into a state. It doesn't help that mom &amp; pop stores (and Walmart/Target/etc. under the guise of "protecting mom &amp; pop stores") truly are being disadvantaged.


I work at Zappos and we turned on sales tax this year in several states that require we charge it. This page has some more information on our sales tax policy. http://www.zappos.com/general-questions#tax I hope it helps and thanks for being one of our wonderful customers!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2014)

wurly said:


> Around Navy Pier, I think it's either a 2 mile or 4 mile radius, the tax is higher to support the Navy Pier project. I know that bottled water business is crazy. It's not even a deposit just an additional tax. Some of the parking garages in the loop charge separate tax too.


And the plastic bag ban will be enacted soon too.. Deuces shopping in the loop. (But let's be real, probably not, since I'm down there five days a week and only a few blocks from State)

Also, my shipping is taking for-freaking-ever. It says it won't be here till next Wednesday. Whatcha doin, fedex? Just holding onto that package forever?


----------



## jebest (Sep 10, 2014)

Mine finally has back door tracking, weighs 2 lbs. I am curious as to why they would shut down there site for so long as well? Very odd


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 10, 2014)

I caved and ordered a second box. XD


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> If I hadn't received a shipping notification last week I'd be much more chill about it but the anticipation is driving me crazy. I keep hoping that it just missed the first scan but at this point that doesn't seem likely.


Mine just updated finally from initiated to actually moving.  So it didn't start moving until late last night.  Right now it says departed Sacramento, but then they changed the date to next Tuesday for delivery instead of Monday.  As long as City of Industry doesn't stupidly hold onto the box for days, I should have it by Saturday.  The longest stretches for me are from Sac to City of Industry, then CofI to Chino.  Once it hits Chino they're usually on top of things and I get it same day or next day.  

I cannot wait to get my box!  I just hate how they send tracking emails so far in advance from actually shipping them.  I got tracking Thursday last week, with expected ship date of Friday... they didn't really hand it over until Late Monday though.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 10, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> That's what I thought too. I got so confused when people started talking about different colors I had to go back and check the original email. I'm not worried about the scarf. It does say we get the one in the PS spoiler photo.


Nobody really knows if there are variations yet... but I'm the one who posted the other ad with different scarves.  I just felt like it should be posted just in case...  I don't know if PopSugar made the ad, or glamourable.com, or Tilo, it doesn't say.  

At first I thought that about the original ad for the scarf too, but technically speaking, it could go either way... as in "this"==a scarf, brand, price value.  There was also variations on that specific style on Tilo's website.  

Until we see more boxes I guess we wont know specifically, since PopSugar never answers Facebook questions with anything other than "its a surprise", lol.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 10, 2014)

crowsgirl15 said:


> I'm an A last name and mine didn't ship until today :/
> 
> I don't mind a little extra wait, so it's all good for me! But I've cancelled and resubbed, used different e-mails, and sometimes I've gotten shipped in the first wave, and sometimes it's taken a while. I think it's arbitrary - maybe by order number? Or are those consistently one higher than the order before? I have no idea, lol.





nikkicorleone said:


> Lol, oh no, my last name actually starts with an R! I still don't know how they process all these things for the box. Maybe by subscription number? Baffled.


Wasn't it said before that orders furthest from warehouse shipped first, and those closer to the warehouse ship later, so we all receive the boxes relatively at the same time frame?  

I don't know if this is accurate or true, but this is what I know I remember reading about Pop Sugar last year here at makeuptalk.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 10, 2014)

I can't believe how excited I am for the pencils. What kind of a nerd am I?!?!? The kind that emptied out the pen holder on my desk in anticipation of the pencils arriving. And I will *need* at least one (two?) more sets!!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Sep 10, 2014)

Okay, my box finally showed up on Fedex's website (although still no email) and it weighs a beautiful 2lbs, and is shipping out of New York! 

Actually, the FedEx it's shipping out of is only an hour away, and I don't have to be at work today for another four hours. Sometimes don't you wish you could just go pick things up!?


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 10, 2014)

Does anyone else think it is unusual that only one person (who posted on instagram) has received the box. No other posts anywhere, as far as I can tell, to know if there are variations.

It has been five days!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Does anyone else think it is unusual that only one person (who posted on instagram) has received the box. No other posts anywhere, as far as I can tell, to know if there are variations.
> 
> It has been five days!


She has a style blog and her post says thanks to PS for the gift box, so I'm thinking it was a freebie they sent her and not a regular subscriber box (and it's the only PS box she has on her 'gram).


----------



## pbpink (Sep 10, 2014)

finally mine started to shp with no expected date, in FL

in the email PS sent regarding the site being down from 9/10 to 9/16 - it said we are working on surprises for you and more boxes and a fresh, new site - also, it only came to 1 email address, i have used several to be able to use coupons and usually i get an email for each one....


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Sep 10, 2014)

I got my shipping notification email on Friday 9/5 - and the tracking on FedEx says initiated 9/4 from Gilroy, CA, and literally nothing else.  No updates since then.  So PopSugar initiated my box on the 4th and it hasn't updated since.  Even the "expected ship date" still says 9/4, which is clearly impossible at this point.  I'm hoping it's just a glitch and that the box is traveling without giving me an update.  I'll give it 'til Friday to start moving along I suppose before I try contacting... FedEx?  I'm guessing we'd have a hard time reaching PS while their site is down until mid-next week.


----------



## Rachel S (Sep 10, 2014)

Got a shipping email last night finally! Woohoo! Too bad the estimated delivery is a whole other week away. I won't bother checking the tracking and torturing myself now... Maybe I'll get surprised and it'll show up early!?

So do we think the box on IG is the box we're getting or no? I'm a little confused

ETA: Nevermind, I just looked up the photo myself and it is clearly the Sept box! I guess she just got it early as a "gift" to review. I can rest now that I know what is coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saku (Sep 10, 2014)

SuzeeLauren said:


> I got my shipping notification email on Friday 9/5 - and the tracking on FedEx says initiated 9/4 from Gilroy, CA, and literally nothing else.  No updates since then.  So PopSugar initiated my box on the 4th and it hasn't updated since.  Even the "expected ship date" still says 9/4, which is clearly impossible at this point.  I'm hoping it's just a glitch and that the box is traveling without giving me an update.  I'll give it 'til Friday to start moving along I suppose before I try contacting... FedEx?  I'm guessing we'd have a hard time reaching PS while their site is down until mid-next week.


this is what's happening to my box exactly! still no updates.


----------



## sylarana (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm getting my box either today or tomorrow ... it arrived at my local post office early this morning and oftentimes they deliver it that same day. Really curious about the scarf .. I was going to order a second box to gift it should I like it .. not sure if that'll be possible with the site down.

I'm really curious about the more boxes statement ..


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 10, 2014)

Mine is still processing, but I ordered later than a lot of you. I really want to see more pictures of the scarf!

I actually really appreciate the ear buds, because my husband is always "borrowing" mine. I can keep this new pair in my nightstand for listening to my meditation stuff. I like some of the cards, but I'm not sure what to do with most of them. Maybe I will give the whole thing away. I would have rather had a notebook. I don't really use wooden pencils anymore. If they had been pens, or even just one pen, I would have appreciated them so much more. The food sounds good. I will take the Nike giftcard to the store downtown, and see if I can find anything I want. Maybe they will have a sale rack. i am interested in trying the hairspray.

Anyway, if I get the ombre scarf, then I'm fine with whatever junk I get in the box. I do think the rest of the box is kind of blah, though.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 10, 2014)

pbpink said:


> finally mine started to shp with no expected date, in FL
> 
> in the email PS sent regarding the site being down from 9/10 to 9/16 - it said we are working on surprises for you and more boxes and a fresh, new site - also, it only came to 1 email address, i have used several to be able to use coupons and usually i get an email for each one....


I'm pretty much glad that they're updating their website. I find it hard to navigate beyond the logging into account part... Even their other sites like buzzsugar, fitsugar, etc, freeze my computer due to, I don't even know what.

I do wonder, what they mean about more boxes.... I'm pretty sure that we can all agree that they should be working on IMPROVING THE LE's instead of maybe adding more boxes? The site is still up right now, as I went to go track my package again.

My package is in transit to my local post office. Pretty sure I'll get it by tomorrow.


----------



## Julie Casey (Sep 10, 2014)

Yay! My delivery date updated to TOMORROW!


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 10, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh why am I at work? XD My box is marked as delivered!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm so jealous!!! Mine is still showing as expected delivery 9/18. I do expect it to move quicker than that, but argh, wish I was one of the lucky ones.


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 10, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh why am I at work? XD My box is marked as delivered!


Haha, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Monica Sue (Sep 10, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> I'm so jealous!!! Mine is still showing as expected delivery 9/18. I do expect it to move quicker than that, but argh, wish I was one of the lucky ones.


mine says 9/18 too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 10, 2014)

I just received my box. The scarf is the ombre one we were expecting. The extras that weren't in the IG picture were the urban remedy almond brownie, a Nike giftcard and free s2-day shipping code that expires on 10/31. Valid at nike.com only.

There was also a Urban Remedy card for $10 off any purchase, but there's a minimum $50 purchase and it expires 12/31.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 10, 2014)

I just to clarify that everything else in the box was the same as in the IG picture. Here's my breakdown.

Tilo Modal Gradation Scarf in Raisin

Nicole Miller Stereo Earbuds- mine are cobalt blue

Urban Remedy- Almond Brownie and $10 off $50 giftcard

Oribe- Superfine Purse Size Hair Spray

Letter C Design Gold Foil Arrow Pencils

Rifle Paper Co Garance Dore Assorted Girls Set

Nike $20 giftcard

Ghiradelli- Milk Chocolate Sea Salt &amp; Almond Minis


----------



## Queennie (Sep 10, 2014)

You would think Popsugar would not send anything out with nuts in it.


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 10, 2014)

nicolispicoli said:


> I just to clarify that everything else in the box was the same as in the IG picture. Here's my breakdown.
> 
> Tilo Modal Gradation Scarf in Raisin
> 
> ...


So you can use the Nike giftcard on anything?  No minimum purchase required?


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 10, 2014)

This is the fine print for the Nike card, hopefully the quality isn't too crappy to read it.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 10, 2014)

nicolispicoli said:


> I just to clarify that everything else in the box was the same as in the IG picture. Here's my breakdown.
> 
> Tilo Modal Gradation Scarf in Raisin
> 
> ...


I received this exact same box today. 

Scarf - Wow, blows the LE scarf out of the water. Designer label has nothing on this one. 

Ear buds - Mine are cobalt blue 

Brownie &amp; Gift card - I hate the minimum to buy to use the code. Basically an invitation to spend $40 with them. Meh. And my brownie was flat. Not my favorite but it's chocolate and I tried something new. 

Oribe - Yay! 

Pencils - cute, love that a sharpener was included too so I can actually use them! 

Cards - I actually think these are really cute. I'm sending one to my BFF today just to say hello. She'll love getting a card in the mail from me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Nike GC - I loved the way they packaged this and I'm curious about their bras now… 

Chocolate - Yum. I already ate them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 10, 2014)

nicolispicoli said:


> This is the fine print for the Nike card, hopefully the quality isn't too crappy to read it.


And the gift card says one per person…which sucks since I ordered two boxes (for the first time ever) this month and was hoping I would have a combined $40 gift card instead of two separate $20 ones. Bummer.


----------



## roohound (Sep 10, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> I'm so jealous!!! Mine is still showing as expected delivery 9/18. I do expect it to move quicker than that, but argh, wish I was one of the lucky ones.


Add me to the list of folks with a 9/18 delivery date. My other two PS boxes came out of Gilroy - this one is coming out of NY. So I can't even hazard a guess of what stops it's going to make before it gets to me. Right now it's showing that it left Keasbey, NJ as of 8:08 this morning.


----------



## roohound (Sep 10, 2014)

I just had a horrible though about the web site being down. What if they are tweaking things so we can't gift ourselves and use the discount codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. That would make me so sad, $30 a month is kind of my stopping point. If they would make it so if we pre-purchased months at a time and gave a real deal for doing so, that would be great. Otherwise, I'm going to (hopefully) keep the $10 off a month codes.

I seem to remember last Black Friday they had some pre-purchase deals but I don't remember if they were really worth it.


----------



## sylarana (Sep 10, 2014)

Queennie said:


> You would think Popsugar would not send anything out with nuts in it.


Why on earth not? If they take all dietary restrictions into account .. gluten, dairy, vegans, soy and whatnot .. there is nothing left. Sometimes I wonder about those complains .. like that lady on FB being bothered about retinoids in the lipstick of the LE box while she was breastfeeding (never mind that those are perfectly safe for nursing moms anyways ... )

Sorry .. caught up in a mini rant.

I got my box and it seems like there are no variations in the scarf. Which is very beautiful .. though the quality seems a lot less substantial then the LE one ... pretty sure this one is going to fray quickly. Neither scarf is worth more than $50 at most imo.

I'm happy with the box for sure!


----------



## sylarana (Sep 10, 2014)

Ugh ... just tried my brownie (which looked like some truck had rolled over it a few times) .. after tasting it, I felt like throwing it behind my car and rolling over it some more. Completely inedible to me ...

Not going to even look at their website ...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 10, 2014)

sylarana said:


> Ugh ... just tried my brownie (which looked like some truck had rolled over it a few times) .. after tasting it, I felt like throwing it behind my car and rolling over it some more. Completely inedible to me ...
> 
> Not going to even look at their website ...


I wasn't looking forward to the brownie before, I have never found a single vegan product to taste good to me, but now I am really not looking forward to it!


----------



## sasha3000 (Sep 10, 2014)

@[email protected] Can you take a picture of the scarf please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 10, 2014)

sylarana said:


> Sometimes I wonder about those complains .. like that lady on FB being bothered about retinoids in the lipstick of the LE box while she was breastfeeding (never mind that those are perfectly safe for nursing moms anyways ... )


God, I seen this and I'm happy that someone thought the same as me. I was like "reaaaallly lady?" after I read her complaint. I was just like.. okaaaay.



roohound said:


> I just had a horrible though about the web site being down. What if they are tweaking things so we can't gift ourselves and use the discount codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. That would make me so sad, $30 a month is kind of my stopping point. If they would make it so if we pre-purchased months at a time and gave a real deal for doing so, that would be great. Otherwise, I'm going to (hopefully) keep the $10 off a month codes.
> 
> I seem to remember last Black Friday they had some pre-purchase deals but I don't remember if they were really worth it.


I thought about this too, or that they would start cross referencing cards/addresses :unsure2:


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 10, 2014)

I kind of wish that they would stop sending snacks. I swear, it's the first thing I open when I get my box...

Example.. when my Fall LE came, I unwrapped the scarf, tried it on, left it on, opened the gummies, started eating them, sprayed the sexy waffle cone smelling perfume on my wrist and continued this action while going through the entire box.

I wish they sent Tiny Tea! Or snack/food that could last longer than my sitting while rummaging through my box :rotfl:   But yeah, I have been wanting to try the Tiny Tea tox, even though it'll be a long shot, I think sending consumption items like that would be a bit better. Don't get me wrong though, some snacks they send are good!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 10, 2014)

I'd love to see photos of items from you ladies that have them in hand already. Pretty pretty please? : )


----------



## Padawan (Sep 10, 2014)

Ohh, what do the cobalt earbuds look like? Everyone has a different idea of how dark or light cobalt is supposed to be. No matter the shade, I love blue, so I think I would like getting those in my box instead of the black.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 10, 2014)

IDK when I'm going to be getting back home tonight, buuuuuuuuut... if no one has posted photos by the time I get home, I'll be happy to post them (assuming my box actually did get delivered haha)!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 10, 2014)

The scarf is a great size and the coloring really is beautiful. It's a perfect fall scarf!


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 10, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> The scarf is a great size and the coloring really is beautiful. It's a perfect fall scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  I'm even more excited for the scarf now!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 10, 2014)

sylarana said:


> Why on earth not? If they take all dietary restrictions into account .. gluten, dairy, vegans, soy and whatnot .. there is nothing left. Sometimes I wonder about those complains .. like that lady on FB being bothered about retinoids in the lipstick of the LE box while she was breastfeeding (never mind that those are perfectly safe for nursing moms anyways ... )



My youngest daughter has severe food allergies, she cannot consume dairy, soy, eggs, celery, peanuts, cashews or pistachios or she'll go into anaphylactic shock - and that's happened before, it's the scariest experience on the face of the planet. That said, if you have legit food allergies you should already know that you cannot eat most processed foods regardless if there are nuts present or not - the lines are ALWAYS shared so you're playing roulette with cross contamination. I do not understand why people complain. This is just the way the food in our country is. If you're unhappy about Ghiradelli including nuts in their products then complain to them.

I think including a vegan anything in this box is awesome - however, I also do not have food allergies and I think that brownie tasted less than amazing. If you're going to give me an indulgent chocolatey goodie to waste calories on then I want it to be worth it! 

And really, if you took into account everyone's food allergies or foods that people are choosing to abstain from then they would just send us pieces of whole fruit as our treat for the month to appease everyone. I don't know about you, but I'd rather have a piece of chocolate instead of an apple.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 10, 2014)

I get migraines from chocolate, so I can't eat either goodie (my husband will be happy!) It would be nice if they included one non-chocolate item, but I totally understand--they can't make everyone happy! Actually, I would have preferred if they'd only included one food item and then had a fall makeup item. Or maybe had a pumpkin spice food item....

But...I just got my shipping e-mail, and it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow! Guess it helps to be fairly close to NY, where mine shipped from. My boxes tend to sightsee, so hopefully the expected delivery is right!


----------



## sylarana (Sep 10, 2014)

My sister in law has a pretty strong allergy to apples .. nothing life threatening (those are truly scary), but she certainly wouldn't eat them knowingly.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 10, 2014)

My shipping email came, suppose to arrive tomorrow, but based on current location I am saying friday/sat at the earliest; I live in the boonies. K

Kinda disappointed that the card is only for Nike.com, but better than nothing. Also, thanks for posting the restrictions!

I think as far as allergies go, they might be of the "we can't make everyone happy, account for everything, and there are a million allergies". I will also point out there is a difference between allergies and sensitivities and many people who claim to have an allergy just have a sensitivity, not that is matters here/now.  From the looks, everything is packaged in a way that if you had an allergy, you *probably* wouldn't have an issue. You wouldn't be able to consume the product, but you won't have a reaction.


----------



## bluegnu (Sep 10, 2014)

sylarana said:


> Why on earth not? If they take all dietary restrictions into account .. gluten, dairy, vegans, soy and whatnot .. there is nothing left. Sometimes I wonder about those complains .. like that lady on FB being bothered about retinoids in the lipstick of the LE box while she was breastfeeding (never mind that those are perfectly safe for nursing moms anyways ... )
> 
> Sorry .. caught up in a mini rant.


Thanks for this comment. Exactly what I was thinking. While I feel bad for people that get things they can't use (earrings with no pierced ears, food restriction), that is the risk we take for the awesomeness that is a randomly curated PopSugar box each month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 10, 2014)

In regards to the website revamping...

If they actually did make it so we couldn't gift ourselves, or took away the ability to use a different code each month etc, they would see VERY quickly that their business would lose money. The price USED to be much less and they raised it to $40 a month. Yet since then they come out of with a code month after month, because they're fully aware that most people unless they have a year subscription, won't pay full price. 

I'm hoping that's not the route they go, because I probably won't be buying boxes anymore. $40 is just a bit too much for me, haha. It's why I never buy the LE boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 10, 2014)

only 20 bucks at the nike store?  Are they kidding me?  Wow....Well, I might have to get a t-shirt with Michigan State or something, but that means I pay out of pocket for the rest.    If the scarf is the same variation, the rest of this box is just filler, which is a shame.  I suppose that scarf is worth 30 bucks, but if I wanted to purchase a scarf for 30.00, I would have just done that.  This box is a bit of a letdown.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 10, 2014)

bluegnu said:


> Thanks for this comment. Exactly what I was thinking. While I feel bad for people that get things they can't use (earrings with no pierced ears, food restriction), that is the risk we take for the awesomeness that is a randomly curated PopSugar box each month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have celiac and can not eat gluten. I'm also allergic to pretty much everything. I would never even think about complaining that I can't eat the snacks.. like its one small snack not my last supper. I didn't complaine last month when we got that super cute cookie mix and everyone posted the super yummy pics. I think of the food as like a freebie and happily pass them on to hubby or sil. Some people are beyond crazy to expect that they can accommodate everyone.. its the chance we take with boxes!!


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 10, 2014)

Got my box, received the ombre scarf pictured, phew. 

The nike.com gift code packaging is actually really cute, one of the more impressive gift codes I've seen.  The cards are pretty and luckily I like to randomly send "I heart you" cards to my friends.  I'm sure I'll be donating my pencils to a local charity...I work in tech so I hardly write down anything, and if I do you bet it's with a pen! I'm traveling for 2 weeks soon so the hairspray will be welcome on that trip.  Can't eat the brownie, but I bet my husband will like it.  

Overall, I think I actually like this box better once I got my hands on it.  To the folks who are disappointed, I hope the same happens to you!


----------



## KBanks (Sep 10, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> And really, if you took into account everyone's food allergies or foods that people are choosing to abstain from then they would just send us pieces of whole fruit as our treat for the month to appease everyone. I don't know about you, but I'd rather have a piece of chocolate instead of an apple.


 I'm on the Ketogenic diet so fruit wouldn't work for me. They would have to send us all a cauliflower or a head of lettuce... :rotfl:


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Sep 10, 2014)

I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 10, 2014)

Dang, I was hoping to use the card at the Nike Outlet store near my area. 

    I remember having a bad feeling when PSMH sent out the survey last year or earlier, that included the question about what amount would we be willing to pay for a box. Never, ever say you would still purchase at a price increase!  (even if you would) I said no to price increase and will continue to do so if asked again.

  I hope this seeming revamp will not include a price increase.


----------



## wurly (Sep 11, 2014)

Fortunately, I can eat anything. And those random snacks have come in very handy when I've been stuck late in the office. Those snacks have kept me going just long enough to work through lunch and dinner. So personally, I'm very grateful for those weird, random, unexpected snacks!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 11, 2014)

Last I checked (last night) my box was on its way to Sacramento (which typically means I'll get it in about two more days). Today when I left for work, it was sitting outside the door! I brought it to work and quickly dug through it on my break. Haven't eaten anything yet or even taken things out of packaging. Do you guys still want photos? I feel like this month's contents have been pretty well established at this point.


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 11, 2014)

Got home pretty late, but here are some photos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also that brownie is absolutely disgusting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I wasn't looking forward to the brownie before, I have never found a single vegan product to taste good to me, but now I am really not looking forward to it!


You know what's even worse?  A chocolate vegan wedding cake!  When neither bride or groom are strict vegans!  Ugh, that was such a disgusting and ugly wedding cake.  I'm sorry, but if it is a pastry or baked dessert, and vegan, it is no longer a dessert!  This brownie proves it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> I have celiac and can not eat gluten. I'm also allergic to pretty much everything. I would never even think about complaining that I can't eat the snacks.. like its one small snack not my last supper. I didn't complaine last month when we got that super cute cookie mix and everyone posted the super yummy pics. I think of the food as like a freebie and happily pass them on to hubby or sil. Some people are beyond crazy to expect that they can accommodate everyone.. its the chance we take with boxes!!


I think most subscription boxes don't specifically accommodate food allergies because of liability issues.  If they send food items and say they're "item"-free...and then they are wrong, or the wrong item gets sent etc, or they have a different idea of what is allergy free, and somebody has a reaction then they're completely on the hook for it.  Today people will sue for anything.  So they just don't claim or send any specific type of product.  

It is up to the customer to read the ingredients and determine if it is okay for them to eat.  (or wear for topical allergies)

If a person has known allergies, they already do this, and it shouldn't be any more of a hassle than their normal daily life requires.  It isn't fun, but that's the breaks.  I have food allergies to shrimp and shellfish---so I don't normally have to worry about food items...but most vitamin samples and health supplements I have to really look at before eating, because most brands contain traces of shellfish.  I also have a lot of topical allergies and sensitivities, so I can't always use beauty products etc.  

There is enough info out on the web for people to easily and quickly search what kind of products come in this sub box (and other popular ones).  I don't feel people have much room to complain about food products in the boxes, especially when they're usually considered add on/freebies in the box instead of an item.  I don't think that breast feeding lady had ground to stand on for her complaint about lipstick ingredients either.  Mostly for the fact that she's nursing.. (or was she pregnant?  I thought she was nursing, oh well, same difference).. she has to watch ingredients and she might react to commonly used products, it goes with the nature of her condition.  She can't dictate or get refunds on commonly used, popular items just because of her condition making it unsafe or unsure.  If she was really that worried about what her money bought her at the time, she wouldn't have gambled on a sub box, and if she'd have looked up the box online, she'd have seen makeup items are a popular item in the box.  

What I do think people have a right to complain about is if they send clothing items out that are not a universal size, like they've done in the past. If a company wants to cater to certain sizes, then they need to make a disclaimer for it. Sending super small clothing items out in a box bought by a good portion of plus size ladies isn't right.  And skinny women wouldn't like if they only sent plus sizes out either, so it goes both ways.  A gift card to a company that sells for all sizes, or at least has a good selection of shoes or accessories for people the clothes don't fit is okay by me.  Popsugar has our sizes on our profiles, they don't have any excuses on this issue.  

Now if the box has 6-7 items, and they decide to throw in a piece of clothing etc as a freebie/extra...I don't know..I feel like they should observe the profiles and send something else in nature if plus sizes are selected on the profiles and the item clearly doesn't fit beyond a certain size... That would be the most fair option... However, if it is truly a freebie/add on with a full box of items already, I'd also consider it like food items too and would be okay sucking it up on a dud item.  Since it is a tangible/re usable item vs. food/candy, I think playing fair would be better.. but things aren't always fair.  If that makes sense to people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is harder to switch out food items, because again-the liability issues.  

Other than that, we as customers know it is basically a grab bag we're buying.  Personally though, while both treats in this box have nuts in them, they send out a good amount of non-nut treats, and do a better job than some other companies on sending more vegan/healthy type snacks.  I don't much care for vegan items myself-they never taste right.. but I'm okay if they sent some gluten free options in the future.  Maybe those with allergies could suggest some ideas on their Facebook or their customer service for future boxes.


----------



## wurly (Sep 11, 2014)

The picture of the brownie is really unfortunate. This brownie may test even my super low standards in snack food!


----------



## roohound (Sep 11, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Got home pretty late, but here are some photos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also that brownie is absolutely disgusting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for the pics! I do have a question about your scarf - I see that yours is grey and brown (or at least what looks like grey and brown to someone who can't sleep and is looking at pics on an iPhone at 4am lol). I thought the spoiler pic was purplish - I guess purple ombré is the fashion forward term to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm guessing there are indeed variations in the scarf? Yours is very pretty so I think I'll be happy one way or the other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 11, 2014)

roohound said:


> Thanks for the pics! I do have a question about your scarf - I see that yours is grey and brown (or at least what looks like grey and brown to someone who can't sleep and is looking at pics on an iPhone at 4am lol). I thought the spoiler pic was purplish - I guess purple ombré is the fashion forward term to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm guessing there are indeed variations in the scarf? Yours is very pretty so I think I'll be happy one way or the other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine looks purple and blue-grey right now, but when I opened the box it looked beige-gray and brown/raisin. I'm not sure if it's the light, or different sections of the scarf that I'm seeing, or what. I absolutely love it.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 11, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> You know what's even worse?  A chocolate vegan wedding cake!  When neither bride or groom are strict vegans!  Ugh, that was such a disgusting and ugly wedding cake.  I'm sorry, but if it is a pastry or baked dessert, and vegan, it is no longer a dessert!  This brownie proves it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have to say -- I was a long-time vegan.   Vegan pre-made desserts are the WORST.   (unless you're going to Pattycake bakery in Columbus, OH) -- no plug... I just love them. 

That being said... I can actually whip up some pretty fantabulous vegan tasties.... but they're less than healthy.   I mean... a healthy brownie?   (Because i'm guessing that's what it's trying to be -- since urban remedy is a juice cleanse)  No dice!    

That's saying something from a once-vegan who actually likes the taste of pure cacao and carob.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbd90 (Sep 11, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Mine looks purple and blue-grey right now, but when I opened the box it looked beige-gray and brown/raisin. I'm not sure if it's the light, or different sections of the scarf that I'm seeing, or what. I absolutely love it.


The other looks pretty too, but I'm really hoping for purple. It's my favorite color! I just bought a teal ombré shower curtain to match my popsugar Turkish towels, so I love the style either way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That being said it may be a spring scarf for me! Already 46 degrees here in Wisconsin today! Broke out the Michael stars scarf from last Nov and it won't be long before I use the LE holiday one either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 11, 2014)

jbd90 said:


> The other looks pretty too, but I'm really hoping for purple. It's my favorite color! I just bought a teal ombré shower curtain to match my popsugar Turkish towels, so I love the style either way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That being said it may be a spring scarf for me! Already 46 degrees here in Wisconsin today! Broke out the Michael stars scarf from last Nov and it won't be long before I use the LE holiday one either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


46 degrees? I need to relocate! Todays high will be in the 90s with entirely too much humidity! Can't wear the scarf til late Oct at best!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 11, 2014)

Just to add to the laughs. I think I'm allergic to modal! Oh brother. The scarf might go in my regift pile.


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 11, 2014)

that scarf! i cant wait!! its going to be chilly here in upstate ny tomorrow and i just chopped my hair last night so i NEED this! maybe it will be in my mail when i get home! i also really need the knit hat from the fall LE box!


----------



## Lisa80 (Sep 11, 2014)

I like what appears to be variations in the scarf in either color; the purple ombre or the brown ombre; both are pretty. I think this is a really good box month.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 11, 2014)

Ohh. I wasn't sure if the scarf had two variations so far, or if it was always brown, or if it was the lighting in the photographs. I hope I get the more burgundy one, but I'm sure I will deal if not. It looks so big!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just FYI, some vegan desserts are really good. I have a friend who can make mouth-wateringly delicious vegan desserts, but they are not pretty. We also have two bakeries in town that make good vegan baked goods, but the vast majority of the vegan bakeries make really disgusting cupcakes. I've tried making vegan cupcakes myself, once, and I hate them, but my vegan brother-in-law thought they were good.

Babble about allergies: I used to only be allergic to cleaning products, which is only slightly inconvenient, but people didn't believe me, and thought I just didn't want to do dishes. Now, I am super allergic to gardenia, which is sad, because it is possibly among the best smelling things on the planet and gets snuck into products under "fragrance" sometimes, so it's a little unpredictable sometimes. But I count myself lucky, because I had a friend once who was allergic to anything lemon (can you imagine?) and on top of that people didn't believe her, so she always told people that she just didn't like lemon. Also, I had a step dad once who was allergic to every cheese other than mozzarella. He had the hardest time eating at restaurants, because the chef would always just put the cheese on anyway, and then when he complained, would just scrape it off the top, which doesn't help at all. Sometimes he would really want cheese and just eat it anyway, and then suffer with a headache for the rest of the day.


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 11, 2014)

Edit on my earlier comment - I can actually eat the brownie because it's made with almond flower and I really liked it!  It was slightly too much vanilla, but other than that it was great.  I have different taste buds now though since I've been eating strictly Paleo for the last couple months, stuff that's too sugary is yucko.  This was just the right amount of sweet for me.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 11, 2014)

sylarana said:


> Ugh ... just tried my brownie (which looked like some truck had rolled over it a few times) .. after tasting it, I felt like throwing it behind my car and rolling over it some more. Completely inedible to me ...
> 
> Not going to even look at their website ...


AGREED!!! I took one bite and spit it in the garbage, no joke. It tastes NOTHING like a brownie and I almost laughed at the $10 of $50 card in the box.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 11, 2014)

OK, so the estimated delivery date updated from today to...Wednesday. Thought that seemed a little fast, especially for SmartPost. I suspect it will be here by Monday though.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 11, 2014)

My box comes today! I'll probably eat the brownie at work tomorrow so I can have more vivid reaction to type up to you guys. LOL.

I mean, gluten free? Suuuure  those are good. Dairy free? Awesome! I'm lactose! But vegan.. I'm like...

The brownie looks like a pile of SHIIIET. But why not try it since it's in my box.

I'm pretty sure I've had vegan treats before, but can't remember what they taste like because.. well, they're vegan. LOL.

I'm excited for the earbuds. I just broke the ones that come with my phone last night -__-

My cousin got her box yesterday &amp;she's inlove with the scarf. So I'm pretty sure I will too.

I still want the Brokedown Blue Ikate scarf though /: Keep looking at it on ebay, thinking of purchasing...


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 11, 2014)

roohound said:


> Thanks for the pics! I do have a question about your scarf - I see that yours is grey and brown (or at least what looks like grey and brown to someone who can't sleep and is looking at pics on an iPhone at 4am lol). I thought the spoiler pic was purplish - I guess purple ombré is the fashion forward term to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm guessing there are indeed variations in the scarf? Yours is very pretty so I think I'll be happy one way or the other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My scarf is uh... well it's kind of hard to describe because it looks purple in certain kinds of lighting and brown in others. I do think that it's more purple than brown when I'm looking at it, but it does look more brown than purple in photos. XD I think you'll find the scarves are the promised purple ombré.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chillybeans (Sep 11, 2014)

MarylandGirl said:


> OK, so the estimated delivery date updated from today to...Wednesday. Thought that seemed a little fast, especially for SmartPost. I suspect it will be here by Monday though.


Mine too! yesterday it said delivery 9/11 but this morning had updated to 9/16!  I thought it seemed fast but since it was only 2 hours away I was hopeful.........ya got me again Smartpost, fool that i am!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 11, 2014)

I think it's nice they included the raw brownie. Unfortunately, healthy stuff never tastes as good as unhealthy stuff but for those that are trying to eat that way, it was a nice inclusion. There is always the Ghiardelli (and pretty much everything else every other month) for people without dietary restrictions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think this was another great and well-balanced, fun box...I have to wonder why they can't accomplish the same thing with the Limited Edition boxes! Maybe it is another team of people working on it.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 11, 2014)

So I'm sure this is not a new gripe, but why does it take a week for my box to go a driving distance of 4 hours? I'm really looking forward to getting this box, and it's supposed to be really cool here next week -- scarf weather!


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 11, 2014)

" Broke out the Michael stars scarf from last Nov"

I did the same thing. We finally got a somewhat chilly day and I actually felt a little jolt of excitement that I could wear that scarf again. I didn't even go anywhere, I just put it on and sat on my couch watching Big Brother. I love that scarf.


----------



## Julie Casey (Sep 11, 2014)

Just got my box yesterday! Was so excited to leave work yesterday knowing this was waiting for me at my doorstep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Initial thoughts:

1) Scarf: beautiful and soft. I got the raisin color and initially thought it looked brown, but in different lights looked purple? Can't figure out if it's the same as the spoiler photo or not. Regardless, I really like it. But while I think many would disagree, I think I like the blue &amp; black Marchesa scarf from the LE box better. I prefer the colors and design

2) Notecards &amp; pencils: super cute! I had notecards on my Target list but just crossed that off! Very helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like that the pencils included a sharpener since I don't have one. I would've preferred pens but oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3) Earbuds: got these in cobalt and can't wait to test out. I'm rough on mine so these will come in handy at the gym  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4) Hairspray: love! perfect for traveling

5) Chocolates: OMG SO GOOD

6) Brownie: haven't tried...not too excited about it though

7) Nike giftcard: need new gym shoes so I think I'll do to the store to try some on then order online

Overall I'm super happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait for October!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 11, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> So I'm sure this is not a new gripe, but why does it take a week for my box to go a driving distance of 4 hours? I'm really looking forward to getting this box, and it's supposed to be really cool here next week -- scarf weather!


I know what you mean!  Mine made it to Chino last night, and departed Chino for Post Office in LA at 4:19am today.  I wont have my box until tomorrow?  How can it be "in transit" to the post office and not be here until tomorrow?  This is a one hour drive, only like 45 miles.  Are they walking it here? lol.  

I've never had a box take this long to get from Chino to La, it always arrives in my mail box same day.  But if tracking is right it isn't showing up today, our mail gets here in just a couple hours from now usually.


----------



## sylarana (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't mind vegan desserts .. I really enjoy vegan tofu chocolate cream pie .. so good .

Or the donuts at Whole Foods ..

And I absolutely LOVE Coco-Roons .. I was close to doing a wild dance of joy when I found the brownie version at Costco. They are vegan, raw, gluten &amp; dairy free and low glycemic .. yet they are really totally delicious (all flavors that I've tried, but the brownie is so wonderful moist and chocolatey and just really yummy). The only reason I can see for someone not to like them would be if you don't like coconut ...

So nothing wrong with being vegan or raw, but that brownie just doesn't taste right.


----------



## wurly (Sep 11, 2014)

With the website down, does that mean we can't order anything? I tried to get into my account and it doesn't seem to respond.


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 11, 2014)

This may be a weird question. But, is there something with a tape measure in the box? It looked like there was a tape measure in one of the pictures.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 11, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> This may be a weird question. But, is there something with a tape measure in the box? It looked like there was a tape measure in one of the pictures.


I'm wondering about this too, it seems to be pictured with the nike gift card? Maybe its part of the presentation? Like a lanyard?? I don't understand what it is either. The neon green-yellow thingy. Lol.


----------



## jackieee (Sep 11, 2014)

Just got mine today...

I definitely feel "eh" about the box. I love chocolate, so of course I'll eat the Ghiradelli up, and I really needed some new headphones, but the rest I don't really care about. Oh, I will definitely use the Nike gift card since I wanted some new shoes, but I'll still have to spend at least $80. 

I don't think the scarf is nearly as pretty as people on here think, but that's just my opinion. It won't get worn at all, so I'll have to see if someone else wants it. The pencils will sit unused on my desk, as will the cards. I'll probably give the brownie to my friend who is vegan. I actually like a lot of vegan stuff, but after all the negative things about the taste of these brownies, I think I'll steer clear of them!!


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 11, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Even though I complain about it, I mean, I live in CA, where our tax is too high. For a short period of time our tax was 10.25% in my city. People were outraged and it got lowered back to 9.75% but people still look at me funny when I tell them that. It's expensive! LOL. I'm pretty much immune to paying tax on online sites. It sucks but everybody's in a business.


I live in cook county in Illinois and work in Chicago. You don't have to tell me about ridiculous taxes. And my suburb wants to pass home rule which sounds great until you know it also gives them the right to add another tax to everything you buy in that town.


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 11, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> I'm wondering about this too, it seems to be pictured with the nike gift card? Maybe its part of the presentation? Like a lanyard?? I don't understand what it is either. The neon green-yellow thingy. Lol.





northwest22 said:


> This may be a weird question. But, is there something with a tape measure in the box? It looked like there was a tape measure in one of the pictures.


It's a tape measure to measure for your correct sport bra size.


----------



## Julie Casey (Sep 11, 2014)

There is a tape measure with the Nike giftcard.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 11, 2014)

Got mine today...did not expect the scarf to be so big. Not sure I can pull it off. Not a fan of the cards. Chocolate is good and the pencils will get used as will the hairspray.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 11, 2014)

sylarana said:


> I don't mind vegan desserts .. I really enjoy vegan tofu chocolate cream pie .. so good .
> 
> Or the donuts at Whole Foods ..
> 
> ...


okay, so where a in costco are these that you speak of (frezer, bread department)??? I need to find them. I'm gluten free


----------



## sylarana (Sep 11, 2014)

In my area, only one of two Costcos that I go to has them and not always. Usually, they are somewhere around the snack items ... like cereal bars, baked stuff, crackers etc.


----------



## Wida (Sep 11, 2014)

I got my box today and I am happy with it. I love the scarf but I'm a bit embarrassed to admit that I have NEVER worn one. I think this scarf is gorgeous though and want to give it a go this fall. Does anybody have any tips or advice for me on how to wear it? Namely, how to knot it, fold it, drape it, or whatever? Thanks all for any help. I'm a fashion novice. Jeans and t shirts are about all I wear.


----------



## roohound (Sep 11, 2014)

Wida, I am right there with you. I've lost over 80 pounds and am completely into getting my girly girl on right now. Someone on the PS special edition board posted this and I think it's great:

http://lifehacker.com/25-different-ways-to-wear-a-scarf-in-one-5-minute-vide-1497868372

Also, there are a number of tips on scarf wearing on Pinterest.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ugh, today has been such a LONG and trying day... 1 year olds who refuse to sleep and wake up at 6:45am are a complete pill!  He's lucky he's cute, but this phase sucks!  Combined with diaper changing refusals complete with exorcist contortion moves...oh, and did I mention he's teething molars too?  I love my job, I'm a great nanny, but sheesh.. give a girl a break, lol.  

Good news is my box showed up today after all!!!  They just didn't update shipping until late this afternoon when it was delivered.  I opened up everything, love everything (well, I haven't tried the brownie yet).  Wearing the scarf while sitting on the couch destressing (my scarf is dark gray and deep purple ombre)..eating a Ghirardelli square (OMG tastes like Heaven!)  and watching "Kitten Party" on Netflix.  Don't judge, lol, its live action version of pics of cute kitten online.   They're so cute.

Depending on shipping costs, I might end up using the "gift card" for the urban remedy place.  It isn't really a gift card if you're required to spend a certain amount..it is a discount coupon.  Why do they insist they're gift cards? Lol.  Anyways, the snacks don't interest me, but they're supposed to have cold pressed juice, which I do like.  

This box is hands down better than the Fall LE box for me.  I should have just bought 2 of these instead of the LE box!


----------



## yjk98 (Sep 11, 2014)

Wida said:


> I got my box today and I am happy with it. I love the scarf but I'm a bit embarrassed to admit that I have NEVER worn one. I think this scarf is gorgeous though and want to give it a go this fall. Does anybody have any tips or advice for me on how to wear it? Namely, how to knot it, fold it, drape it, or whatever? Thanks all for any help. I'm a fashion novice. Jeans and t shirts are about all I wear.


If you like jeans and t-shirts, I think the scarf would go well with a white t- shirt and most jean colors (black or blue). Just wrap the scarf around you neck loosely twice. It's not necessary to tie in a fancy way, but here's a video by Nordstrom on different ways to wear scarves: http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/scarf-video


----------



## roohound (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah, the discount coupon disguised as a gift card irks me - but if they just toss it in and don't count it as part of the value it doesn't miff me as much.

Sorry you had a trying day but it sure sounds like your box helped make it better. Love the color combo of your scarf!


----------



## MissTippa (Sep 11, 2014)

Wida said:


> I got my box today and I am happy with it. I love the scarf but I'm a bit embarrassed to admit that I have NEVER worn one. I think this scarf is gorgeous though and want to give it a go this fall. Does anybody have any tips or advice for me on how to wear it? Namely, how to knot it, fold it, drape it, or whatever? Thanks all for any help. I'm a fashion novice. Jeans and t shirts are about all I wear.


Here is a really good video to watch on to tie a scarf that size.


----------



## Wida (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you MissTippa,yjk98,and roohound (congrats on your weight loss!)! I'm going to try and get with the times and break out of my non fashionable rut. I'm really excited for to wear this scarf.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm pleasantly surprised with this box!

I'm not a fan of the scarf but I think it will be a lovely gift for my boss whom I'm struggle to find an appropriate gift for each holiday. It's just not colors that suit my warmer tones.

The pencils and cards are adorable. I plan to sharpen the pencils and display them on my desk. I use cards a lot as pick me ups and general thank yous. Love!

Ear buds are always welcome. The smallest size seems to fit me nicely!

I've been wanting to try Oribe hair products so this will be nice. I want that texture spray!

The brownie I know I like as I've done cleanses from Urban Remedy before. They are a great company and put a lot of herbal support into their juices if you are interested in that type of thing. Obviously it's not a toll house brownie but a healthy treat. I live near enough to get local delivery or I can pick up at their retail locations. I'll be able to use my gift card!

I'm stoked on the Nike gift card as I'm desperately in need of gear. As a personal trainer I need to update my wardrobe and it's gets so expensive. I just wish I could go to Nike Town and use it.

I'm not a big fan of milk chocolate but my husband is! So that is a nice win for him.

I like that this box feels different and a change of pace for some reason. All the products seem high end. I like it!


----------



## MissTippa (Sep 12, 2014)

greeneyedfoxxx said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised with this box!
> 
> I'm not a fan of the scarf but I think it will be a lovely gift for my boss whom I'm struggle to find an appropriate gift for each holiday. It's just not colors that suit my warmer tones.
> 
> ...



I love Nike as well and am planning on getting a new pair of shoes! IDK if you have tried Fabletics clothing, but the quality is really good and just as nice as Nike gear. At least check it out if you haven't.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 12, 2014)

I will check out Fabletics! I was wondering about them. Ellie was a bit of a let down, though I do use their leggings a lot. Tops were not great.


----------



## skyflower (Sep 12, 2014)

I love the scarf! I've been using the blue ikat scarf to add color to my plain black shift dress when I want to dress nice at work, and I'm sure this scarf will serve the same purpose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the colors are beautiful, and I wish I had bought another box with coupon code to gift.

The whole box was a win for me. Even the pencils, and I use mechanical pencils at work. They will look so nice in my pencil mug.

And I'm so thankful there are responses to the posts about "why would popsugar include products with allergens, aversions, restrictions, etc." I read those and wondered what if popsugar listened to those because they are the most vocal? Those dang coconut chips would be out as well and they were so good. As would every single snack ever offered ever. And isn't food part of one of their product categories? Made me sad.

This box continues the popsugar monthly win streak for me starting from the month with the blue ikat scarf.


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 12, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Depending on shipping costs, I might end up using the "gift card" for the urban remedy place.  It isn't really a gift card if you're required to spend a certain amount..it is a discount coupon.  Why do they insist they're gift cards? Lol.  Anyways, the snacks don't interest me, but they're supposed to have cold pressed juice, which I do like.


Just a heads up, if you sign up for their mailing list, they send you a $15 off coupon.


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 12, 2014)

Got my Sept box yesterday and I love it. The scarf is gorgeous. Much much better than the one in the LE box.  I especially like how long it is.  I am 5'7" and if I hang it around my neck, it goes almost to my knees. This gives me so many more options in terms of styling.  The LE scarf is just too short.

The color on the Tilo scarf is more of a dark maroon/burgundy. Between a purple and a brown.

The pencils are kind of funny because that is the second time this month I have received those exact same pencils. They were in the goody bags that OH HAPPY DAY gave out at one of their workshops. That company must be doing a big marketing push right now.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 12, 2014)

Okay guys, here's my roundup! Got my box yesterday.

Scarf - Raisin indeed, is the best color description for this scarf. I loooove the grey color because I have been into more greys lately for some reason.

Earbuds - Used them last night. I'm a hiphop head and I must say, the bass on here is great. I do find it kind of staticish but it doesn't bother me.

Hairspray - Smells nice. Haven't really tried it yet but this is staying in my cosmetic bag.
Card set - Not too fond of, but will use since Christmas is coming and my family is full of girls, go figure.
Pencils - They're cute. I would use them, but I rarely use pencils anymore. May give away or just have on hand. I would've really liked if they gave a pack of pens with this design instead!
Nike code - I think I'm the only one who's going to use this for SOCKS. LOL. That was the first thing that came to mind when I heard we got the giftcode. I lalalalooove Nike socks because they're so comfortable!

Ghirardelli - I opened this pouch and ate half of it already while going through my box. I'm cursing myself right now bc I left it at home this morning, booooo. Could've had a snack for work!

Okay, okay, I'm signalling out the BROWNIE bc when I seen it. I was like, umm, yeah, looks like poop. I opened it to taste and I was like, OMG I LOVE THIS. LOL. It DID have some weird/protein after taste but not overbearing like a real protein bar. But I unexpectedly LOVED IT. I agree with the other person who said it had the RIGHT AMOUNT OF SWEETNESS!

That $10 coupon or whatever doesn't help, as I seen besides snacks, their juices for a 3 day supply was over $200. I was just like HUUUUUUUUH?!

Overall great box. This box poops all over the LE, which I'm still hurt about, might I say. Well, we can't win them all ladies! LOL.


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 12, 2014)

jackieee said:


> Just got mine today...
> 
> I definitely feel "eh" about the box. I love chocolate, so of course I'll eat the Ghiradelli up, and I really needed some new headphones, but the rest I don't really care about. Oh, I will definitely use the Nike gift card since I wanted some new shoes, but I'll still have to spend at least $80.
> 
> I don't think the scarf is nearly as pretty as people on here think, but that's just my opinion. It won't get worn at all, so I'll have to see if someone else wants it. The pencils will sit unused on my desk, as will the cards. I'll probably give the brownie to my friend who is vegan. I actually like a lot of vegan stuff, but after all the negative things about the taste of these brownies, I think I'll steer clear of them!!


I agree about the scarf... I'll have to wait to see it in person to make a final judgement but from the pictures I think it looks pretty frumpy


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 12, 2014)

Kerryliz said:


> I agree about the scarf... I'll have to wait to see it in person to make a final judgement but from the pictures I think it looks pretty frumpy


Haha, I wore it all day yesterday and got TONS of compliments!  I'd say it's all in how you style it.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 12, 2014)

Got my box!!!   

A full 4 days a head of schedule.  (WHAAAT!?)

The scarf is cute.  I'll totally rock it.   However.... I *must* be a cheap @$$.... because there's no way i'd pay more than $20 for it.  IJS.    

The earbuds are pretty.  I got the cobalt blue ones.  (it's like PSMH KNOWS me!)

The chocolates are gone.  I made the mistake of opening them at work and everyone scarfed them up.  I swear... we have chocolate radar. 

The brownie?   Yeah... we had a good laugh about that.   And about the fact that the juice cleanses are $75+ A DAY.... I don't even spend that much on 2 weeks worth of groceries.   B*tch please!     I'm going to give it a taste this weekend....as I hover over my trashcan.   

My nike GC will also be used towards socks.  I'm a sock snob and LOVE Puma and Nike socks.   Don't judge me.   

The hairspray to me is alright.  I'll add it into my stash of sample-sized things I use for traveling.  No big. 

The cards are kinda cute.   I hoard stationary like a 90 year old woman... so i'm ok with this.  

The pencils are ADORABLE.   I'm going to have to hide them because my niece is spending the night and I already KNOW she's going to try and jack them.  

All in all... I'm a lot more pleased with this box now that it's in my chubby little hands.  
 

Thanks for the goodies, PSMH.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 12, 2014)

greeneyedfoxxx said:


> I will check out Fabletics! I was wondering about them. Ellie was a bit of a let down, though I do use their leggings a lot. Tops were not great.


I'm a daily runner and I highly recommend fabletics. They have some really good pieces for pretty cheap.

I received my 2nd box that I ordered using the affiliate code - I don't don't that I'll ever buy 2 boxes in one month again but hopefully I can sell the earbuds and scarf or I'll end up gifting them. I got the Jurlique serum as my bonus code item.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 12, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> And the plastic bag ban will be enacted soon too.. Deuces shopping in the loop. (But let's be real, probably not, since I'm down there five days a week and only a few blocks from State)
> 
> Also, my shipping is taking for-freaking-ever. It says it won't be here till next Wednesday. Whatcha doin, fedex? Just holding onto that package forever?


I pretty much always have a bag with me so that's not to bad. But I hate buying down here because of all the tax. Well and having to lug it home on the train.

Mine is taking forever too! It also says Wednesday. Is FedEx testing our head phones? Mine actually made its stop in chiacgo today so it should be in Wisconsin by now and back in IL tomorrow.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 12, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Ugh, today has been such a LONG and trying day... 1 year olds who refuse to sleep and wake up at 6:45am are a complete pill! He's lucky he's cute, but this phase sucks! Combined with diaper changing refusals complete with exorcist contortion moves...oh, and did I mention he's teething molars too? I love my job, I'm a great nanny, but sheesh.. give a girl a break, lol.
> 
> Good news is my box showed up today after all!!! They just didn't update shipping until late this afternoon when it was delivered. I opened up everything, love everything (well, I haven't tried the brownie yet). Wearing the scarf while sitting on the couch destressing (my scarf is dark gray and deep purple ombre)..eating a Ghirardelli square (OMG tastes like Heaven!) and watching "Kitten Party" on Netflix. Don't judge, lol, its live action version of pics of cute kitten online.  They're so cute.
> 
> ...


haha sounds like my day plus a 4 yo. But u get get to go home alone.. I'm no in bed with my 2 yo who ran him self Iinto the door and was too up set to sleep.. oh huhthe joys my box will be hhere thursday


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2014)

Just a reminder to please stay on the topic of Popsugar in this thread. I'm going to set up a new thread for Ecosalon's box &amp; move those posts over there. Will post the link to it when I'm finished!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!

ETA: Here we go! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134197-ecosalons-the-fair-trade-and-fabulous-box/


----------



## sasha3000 (Sep 12, 2014)

I want my box. I need to get my hands on that scarf and to eat that, supposedly weird tasting, brownie.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 12, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> Mine is taking forever too! It also says Wednesday. Is FedEx testing our head phones? Mine actually made its stop in chiacgo today so it should be in Wisconsin by now and back in IL tomorrow.


My box has gone from NJ, to OH, to PA and needs to come to Central NY, where it can then go through a backwoods post office....I have had things shipped via smart post before, never have they taken detours like this.


----------



## yjk98 (Sep 12, 2014)

I love the scarf. Beautiful! I also used the Nike Gift Card and had no problems!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> I want my box. I need to get my hands on that scarf and to eat that, supposedly weird tasting, brownie.


Yeah it's only 44 degrees here right now. Definitely scarf weather!

Mine says it's supposed to be delivered on Thursday (!!) but it's already in Wisconsin, so hopefully much sooner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sasha3000 (Sep 12, 2014)

@ I am so jealous that you are experiencing cooler weather, so jealous.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 12, 2014)

sasha3000 said:


> @ I am so jealous that you are experiencing cooler weather, so jealous.


I'll second this sentiment!  We're getting a heat wave over here in SoCal this weekend, supposed to be 100 or higher in most cities.  Of course this happens the weekend I have to be at a hot park and then at Disneyland, and then at my mother in law's already sweat shop-hot apartment with no a/c!  If I'm not around for the next box's thread, it is because I've literally melted!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hellofrances (Sep 12, 2014)

I just got my box today and posted over on my blog.  I'm actually pretty happy about the box, but I'm SO bummed I missed out on the August box.  I forgot to change my bank details after my debit card # changed. But, I really liked the headphones, the chocolate (obvs), and the pencils in this box. I will wear the scarf, but $125- no thanks! I love rifle paper co, but I just don't love the designs on the cards. It's funny that the pencils were the cheapest thing in the box, and they were the item I loved the most!


----------



## saku (Sep 13, 2014)

it's like mid-50s here! and i turned on the heat in the apartment for 15 minutes today! i want my scarf! haha


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Sep 13, 2014)

Ugh I'm so impatient! My box that initiated on the 4th finally got picked up on the 10th and was still in CA as of the last update which was yesterday. No Friday update even. Once it got picked up the ETA said 9/19 but now that's moved to 9/22. I feel like it will practically be October before my box reaches IL. And it's perfect scarf weather!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 13, 2014)

Okay, alright... I tried the "brownie" from the box.  

1. It is not a brownie.  They should call it something else.

2.  It isn't half bad.  I'll admit.  It looks like smashed poop, but it doesn't taste too bad. 

3. It is almost too sickeningly sweet for me...not in a candy way, but just a weird sugar juice kind of way...almost.  I couldn't eat a whole one in one sitting for sure.  I'm thinking it is the vanilla in it.  

My husband didn't really care for it though, but I made him try it anyhow.


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 13, 2014)

saku said:


> it's like mid-50s here! and i turned on the heat in the apartment for 15 minutes today! i want my scarf! haha


I can't wait for the moment when I need to turn the heat on! It's supposed to be 85* tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm just glad I live in a state with 4 seasons. I know it's nice for some to live in a place that's sunny year round, but it's gotta be frustrating to only get weather appropriate items in these boxes 6 out of the 12 months.


----------



## wurly (Sep 13, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> I pretty much always have a bag with me so that's not to bad. But I hate buying down here because of all the tax. Well and having to lug it home on the train.
> 
> Mine is taking forever too! It also says Wednesday. Is FedEx testing our head phones? Mine actually made its stop in chiacgo today so it should be in Wisconsin by now and back in IL tomorrow.


Chicago Chicas!!!!I have the reverse commute, living in the city and working in the suburbs. 2 years ago I stopped buying those glossy gift bags and now use these ikea folding totes that are less than a dollar. I don't have to be concerned with these bags that may not be recycled or recyclable, and the ikea bags are an extra gift. They fold up tiny, come in 4 colors, and are the perfect size for browsing farmers markets. Now my family and friends expect to get these bags from me and are happy when they see me coming with one of these bags because it means they're getting a present!


----------



## sasha3000 (Sep 13, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I'll second this sentiment!  We're getting a heat wave over here in SoCal this weekend, supposed to be 100 or higher in most cities.  Of course this happens the weekend I have to be at a hot park and then at Disneyland, and then at my mother in law's already sweat shop-hot apartment with no a/c!  If I'm not around for the next box's thread, it is because I've literally melted!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is so hot! I can't imagine being somewhere without a/c. Take care and drink lots of water.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 13, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> I pretty much always have a bag with me so that's not to bad. But I hate buying down here because of all the tax. Well and having to lug it home on the train.
> 
> Mine is taking forever too! It also says Wednesday. Is FedEx testing our head phones? Mine actually made its stop in chiacgo today so it should be in Wisconsin by now and back in IL tomorrow.


Fedex gave mine to my local post office so let's hope Monday!! It's been so cold the last two days I'm ready for this scarf. Fall's finally setting in. I think I may turn on my heat soon. And make chili. I'm at Riot Fest this whole weekend and it was SO COLD LAST NIGHT. I was standing there watching Slayer ankle deep in mud and trying to cheer and just shaking like a leaf.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 13, 2014)

wurly said:


> Chicago Chicas!!!!
> 
> I have the reverse commute, living in the city and working in the suburbs. 2 years ago I stopped buying those glossy gift bags and now use these ikea folding totes that are less than a dollar. I don't have to be concerned with these bags that may not be recycled or recyclable, and the ikea bags are an extra gift. They fold up tiny, come in 4 colors, and are the perfect size for browsing farmers markets. Now my family and friends expect to get these bags from me and are happy when they see me coming with one of these bags because it means they're getting a present!


I love all of us Chicagoans! I did the reverse commute last quarter - school in Evanston, lived in the city. Rough.. I miss downtown. We should get a meetup together!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

mine is out for delivery!!  I am looking forward to the scarf....


----------



## brainybeauty (Sep 13, 2014)

My box arrived today. It's not my favorite box of all time, but I like it more than the LE Fall Style box that I received earlier this week.

-The scarf is very pretty and I like the size. I actually might save and give it as a Christmas gift to my mom, because she lovvveeesss scarves and I think it is just her style.

-I love Oribe products, but haven't tried this spray. I'm sure it will come in handy!

-I'm a stationary geek, so I love and will use the notecards.

-The chocolates are an awesome extra--great size for a little treat!

-The pencils are fine--I'm not much of a pencil person but they are pretty. I might donate to a local group that provides school supplies for kids so that they go to good use rather than sitting on my desk.

-I received royal blue headphones. I think they're very pretty! I typically use a pair of wireless headphones (I'm a master of getting myself tangled in cords) so I will either save these for times when I want to travel light or give them as a gift.

-I haven't tried the brownie yet, but am looking forward to it as I've been experimenting with a vegan diet.

And my favorite item....

The Nike gift card! The packaging was adorable. I have actually been searching for a new sports bra, so I logged on to Nike and put that measuring tape to good use! I ended up ordering a bra. With the coupon, it only cost me $20. With free two-day shipping, that is definitely a win for me!

Next month marks my last month of a year-long subscription. I've already told my boyfriend that I will gladly welcome another year subscription as an anniversary gift!


----------



## eliu8108 (Sep 13, 2014)

Received my box today! Earlier than the expected delivery date. I really love the scarf!! It's so soft and came at a perfect time since it has already started getting cold here


----------



## HazelG (Sep 13, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Nike code - I think I'm the only one who's going to use this for SOCKS. LOL.


THANK YOU for the idea!!! I just ordered 6 pairs of no-show socks with 2 day shipping for $3.89!!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 13, 2014)

My box arrived today! 

Brownie- I don't think it is too bad, but I eat a lot of health food things, so my taste is altered. Might use the coupon code.

Scarf- I am not a scarf person, I might save it and give it to my sister for christmas. 

Notecards- I will use to send to my friend in Cali. 

Pencils- Adorable, I use pencil for things at work so it will be nice. 

Nike- Just bought a skirt/skort for Paddleboarding. Free two day shipping and it was on clearance. 15bucks overall. I am happy after losing over 50lbs since Feb, nothing fits. 

Hairspray- Not sure how I feel

Chocolate- always good

Headphones- needed! Edit: after opening them, they seem rather cheap. I will use them, but  I think I like my $7 ones from TJ Maxx better. 

Looking forward to more, although I didn't get my towel.


----------



## atomic (Sep 13, 2014)

I just got my box!

First impression:

Ghirardelli chocolate - Already ate a couple and they are yummy! I'm really pleased with the size of the bag too.

Tilo scarf - So lovely and perfect for fall!

Nicole Miller earbuds - Like the color and I could always use backup headphones, though I'm not expecting amazing quality.

Garance Dore cards - I love stationery and these are very nice. Not sure what I'll use them for.

Letter C pencils - Cute! Wish they were pens, but still, useful.

Urban Remedy Brownie - It does not look appetizing at all. I had a bite and it tastes nothing like a brownie, but it's okay. I definitely won't be using the $10 off coupon.

Oribe hairspray - Love this brand and it's a good size too.

Nike gift card - The packaging is really impressive! Liked that it came with a tape measure. I'll use this on their sale section.

Overall, I'm really happy with my first PopSugar box!


----------



## camel11 (Sep 13, 2014)

Love this box .. . And I actually love the brownie.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried the urban remedy juice cleanse?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

meh.

Got my box

love the scarf - it is NOT worth 125.00

will eat chocolate &amp; brownie

will use oribe hairspray

everything else will be swapped as I have no use for these types of pencils, notecards (I really do not care for the designs) and the earbuds - not good for someone like me who is deaf in one ear.

the nike card - I guess I can get a t-shirt or something.   20.00 doesn't go that far in that store.

thankfully, I only paid 30.00 for this box.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 13, 2014)

It says my box was delivered! I love getting home from work and opening a present! My beauty box 5 is waiting for me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the only thing I'm excited about is the scarf. I wish the headphones were like the ones people got from fab fit fun. Ever since I saw people unbox them I've wanted headphones with the extra socket to plug in another set of headphones. It would be great for travel, I've got a long plane ride next week and both of us watching a movie on the laptop together would be fun. I never count on them playing a movie anymore.


----------



## GorskisGirl (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh my god that hairspray smells so ridiculously good!!! I want to spray it all over my clothes! Who cares if it works!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 13, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Has anyone tried the urban remedy juice cleanse?


 I have done two from them. I did Level 2, Purify, both times. Level 1, Signature, probably tastes better but I liked the herbal support in the Purify, plus I've cleansed before and know what I'm getting into. If I was going to do a cleanse again, I'd do one of their Wellness Kits. I think they are ridiculously expensive but the products are quality. I actually copied the "Beauty Kit" as best I could over a long weekend and felt great for much cheaper. I purchased fresh green juices and some turmeric &amp; ginger shots from a juice spot and made salads and trail mix at home.


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 13, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> It says my box was delivered! I love getting home from work and opening a present! My beauty box 5 is waiting for me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the only thing I'm excited about is the scarf. I wish the headphones were like the ones people got from fab fit fun. Ever since I saw people unbox them I've wanted headphones with the extra socket to plug in another set of headphones. It would be great for travel, I've got a long plane ride next week and both of us watching a movie on the laptop together would be fun. I never count on them playing a movie anymore.


Those FFF ear buds were terrible quality. I got them and one side stopped working after a week. You didn't miss out on anything. Though I do agree that the idea was cool. You can buy a little splitter thing for about $3 that allows you to plug in a second pair of headphones into one device.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 13, 2014)

Northwest22 thank you so much! Glad I said something. Awesome I will go look for that.

Got the box... Not really a great box for me. I will use the scarf, the pencils, eat the chocolates and try out the nike card. I would love a perfect sport bra (so hard to find for busty women) but I'm afraid to look at the prices and will most likely find whatever is closest to $20.

I don't use hair spray and this is my 3rd hairspray in a box this month :*(.

The note cards aren't my style so I'm not opening them.

I have a friend who is gluten free and might give her the brownie but so many said it was awful I would feel bad lol

Has anyone tried the headphones? I'm hesitant to open them cause I currently have 2. If they are really great quality I will give them a try but if they are standard I will probably swap or gift.

I guess the time has finally arrived to join a swap site. There is too much in this box that I have no real use for.

A sketchbook would have been really cool, like someone said before, that would have really rounded out the box to a win for me. This was in the middle, so-so. I guess it was really all about the scarf, I'm glad I like it. I hope they blow us away next month with a really big make up item. I haven't given up yet.


----------



## cutpiece (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm really impressed with this box! The headphones are a beautiful color, the scarf is pretty nice, and the pencils and notecards I could probably use for work.

I was going to save the chocolates for snacking at work also, but I'm devouring the chocolates right now. So good. Chocolate and sea salt is seriously the best thing ever.


----------



## cutpiece (Sep 13, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Has anyone tried the headphones? I'm hesitant to open them cause I currently have 2. If they are really great quality I will give them a try but if they are standard I will probably swap or gift.


They're pretty standard/ok quality imo.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 13, 2014)

ShalyeeMeadows, if your friend eats gluten free or health foods, then she will like the brownie. I avoid eating regular brownies or cupcakes and have tended to go part raw (I make my own flours and nut butters) to help with migraines and I LOVED it. 

If you are busty, I wouldn't recommend a Nike sports bra, at least not without trying it on. Maybe one of the new Victorias Secret double ones?  I just know a lot of the ladies at my gym who are busty have issues with most sports bras and tend to stick to specific brands (to which I can't remember), but they hate the main brands. 

I guess I was happy because I didn't feel I lost money on this box, I do feel it was centered around the scarf though.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 13, 2014)

I hate to say this - but those chocolates are actually amazing. Chocolate + salt. Yum.


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 13, 2014)

Still waiting on my box - My Fed Ex tracking shows it won't be delivered until the 18th... [sigh].  I'm not super excited about this box, but I want to see the scarf in person before I decide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## saku (Sep 13, 2014)

i actually bought a bar of the ghirardelli chocolate at cvs cause i can't wait for the chocolate in my box! it's very tasty! i def want more!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 14, 2014)

Got my box today four days ahead of schedule! I really love the scarf, it's delicate but more expensive scarves are IMO. I like the muted colors. The rest of the box is just ok for me. Everything will get used but nothing super exciting. Bout to dig into those chocolates right now. Gave my daughter the earbuds and I received the Jurlique serum as my extra so that was nice!

Edited for fat fingers on an itty bitty screen!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks mcculsta. I did look at the bras on the nike website and after seeing that they carry my size I checked the reviews and the only people who liked it were smaller chested and said it was best for light workouts like yoga. People were complaining that the website description isn't accurate and that it is not a supportive bra. Sigh. I still haven't found a sports bra that actually works. Lol I use one that is waaaay too small so that it crams them down so much they can't go any where which isn't healthy but it's only for a 1/2 hour run once in a while. I would exercise more if it wasn't such an issue! Just thinking about getting in and out of that thing stresses me. Maybe I should try cycling and give up on running all together. Haha. So anyway, rant over, I got a shirt I instantly liked instead. It's nice they gave a code for free 2 day shipping. I got a $30 shirt that was marked on sale for 24.95 after the codes I paid 4.95 and it will be here Tuesday.


----------



## JenTX (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm not too excited now that I got the box. My scarf is the brown color rather than the purple and that's pretty disappointing. My headphones are also boring black. I don't really think I will use anything in this box except maybe the notecards and maybe the nike giftcard. August spoiled me with popsugar.... I think I might finally unsub unless there is a good code and spoiler for October.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 14, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Thanks mcculsta. I did look at the bras on the nike website and after seeing that they carry my size I checked the reviews and the only people who liked it were smaller chested and said it was best for light workouts like yoga. People were complaining that the website description isn't accurate and that it is not a supportive bra. Sigh. I still haven't found a sports bra that actually works. Lol I use one that is waaaay too small so that it crams them down so much they can't go any where which isn't healthy but it's only for a 1/2 hour run once in a while. I would exercise more if it wasn't such an issue! Just thinking about getting in and out of that thing stresses me. Maybe I should try cycling and give up on running all together. Haha. So anyway, rant over, I got a shirt I instantly liked instead. It's nice they gave a code for free 2 day shipping. I got a $30 shirt that was marked on sale for 24.95 after the codes I paid 4.95 and it will be here Tuesday.


 Felt like I need to chime in on this because it has been an issue for me my entire life. After I sorta out a proper sports bra, I realized I loved exercising &amp; lost 35 pounds. This past year has been so much fun. Stylish clothes &amp; new beauty tips thanks to all of you. I'm a 34 DDD and the Natori Sports bra is super-supportive &amp; comes in great colors. It's expensive, but I stalk the clearance rack at Dillards &amp; buy "last season's" colors. I've never paid more than $20. Hope it helps!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 14, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I would love a perfect sport bra (so hard to find for busty women) but I'm afraid to look.


I wear a 34g and Freya sports bras are the best! They are expensive but they work. They have underwire and lock the girls down well enough for me to jump rope. The give me nice enough lines that in a pinch, I can wear them as a good looking ultra supportive bra. I have friends who love the Enell, but I can't get past feeling like I'm in a straight jacket. If you are buxom, avoid Victorias Secret at all costs as they will fit you incorrectly into a larger band/smaller cup size that they say is equal, but isn't as they don't carry large cup sizes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 14, 2014)

I got a 2nd box and am going to send to a niece that just started college. It's a great care package if you know anyone who went off to school. the cards and cute pencils for keeping in touch. the headphone. the scarf. the chocolate.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 14, 2014)

I second Natori &amp; Freya for sports bras. I'm a 34DDD+ &amp; I swear by them. Freya also makes amazing swim tops that look pinup hot &amp; you can be confident the girls will not fall out-Haha. Nike has some cute T-shirts on the site &amp; I was also looking at socks &amp; the kids section. You can search entire sections by price so it's easier to stay around the $20. I really wish we could combine the gift cards, but I'm still excited to get mine. The free shipping was a really nice touch.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Sep 14, 2014)

I loooooved my box this month. I literally haven't taken the scarf off since I got it yesterday. Also glad that the pencils came with a sharpener, because otherwise I wouldn't be able to use them. I might just donate them to my friend who is a teacher though. 

But did anyone notice that the box this month was like half the size of previous months? I wonder if that means to expect smaller items in future boxes?


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 14, 2014)

Just placed an order with Urban Remedy, the shipping is free and you can pick the delivery date. I think this a great way to introduce themselves to people, I had never heard of them. I picked a few random items to try that I thought would work for my 12hr shifts at work so I wouldn't eat crap. Here is good thoughts!


----------



## JenTX (Sep 14, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Just placed an order with Urban Remedy, the shipping is free and you can pick the delivery date. I think this a great way to introduce themselves to people, I had never heard of them. I picked a few random items to try that I thought would work for my 12hr shifts at work so I wouldn't eat crap. Here is good thoughts!


Do they have nutrition facts on their site? I'm scared to try the brownie since I have no idea how many calories are in it.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 14, 2014)

They list ingredients for each, I never looked at the calories. I care more about the ingredients than the calories these days. If it has it on the labels when they arrive I will let you know.


----------



## sldb (Sep 14, 2014)

There is no calorie or nutrition info on the product. I'm on Weight Watchers, so I looked first thing.


----------



## sldb (Sep 14, 2014)

Here is the nutrition info for the brownie: https://www.urbanremedy.com/snack/brownies/almond

I was surprised at the calorie content.


----------



## sldb (Sep 14, 2014)

I calculated the points for the brownie. Eating the whole brownie would be 14 (!!!) Points. After the reviews on here, no way am I eating that brownie. If I was going to blow that many points on something, I'd eat a piece of pumpkin pie or something.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 14, 2014)

So if you eat the whole thing, it's 510 calories and 27g fat? That's on par with two scoops of Haagen-Dazs.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Sep 14, 2014)

This was my first box, and I'm really pleased with it!

I wore the scarf to work yesterday, and got a ton of compliments. The cards &amp; pencils will go to my sister for Christmas, I quite like them but I know she'll like them even more, and I have plenty of cards with designs I prefer. I never say no to an extra pair of headphones, and the blue color is nice since cobalt is an "in" color this season, but doesn't really suit my coloring. I gave the "brownie" and the chocolates to my boyfriend, and I haven't decided what to get from Nike yet, but it could be a nice pair of workout leggings... or socks as someone else suggested. Never enough socks. I've always wanted to try Oribe, and the small hairspray is great to toss in my purse. 

Overall a hit! Can't wait for next month now...


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 14, 2014)

Holy crap the calories on that brownie!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 14, 2014)

Glad I didn't know before diving in! On the other hand, the only somewhat bad thing in there was sugar so I don't feel bad about it. I ordered another. I wish there were more codes, I want to try a cleanse.


----------



## JenTX (Sep 14, 2014)

sldb said:


> Here is the nutrition info for the brownie: https://www.urbanremedy.com/snack/brownies/almond
> 
> I was surprised at the calorie content.


Thanks! I assumed it was something like that! Glad I didn't try it. It's not only the calories that are bad, the fat and sodium are pretty horrible too.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you everyone who chimed in to point me in the direction of sports bras. I will definitely look into natori and freya. I plan to start a more dedicated exercise routine this winter and a great bra is essential. I'm going to go all out and have a workout wardrobe instead of old Tshirts lol it will make it more fun. And really the point of it is to look and feel healthy and beautiful so I may as well. I already have a fantastic gym bag. If anyone is looking for a great bag I got the everything fits bag from gaiam. It goes on sale every year around Christmas for 39.95 and free shipping. It has a place for everything and a separate section for your sneakers.

I like how everything in this box was sort of paired. The scarf with the spray. Notecards with pencils. Headphones with work out gear and 2 chocolates.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 14, 2014)

Shayleemeadows, I lost over 50lbs in the last 6months, I know how important the right support and right gear can be. I still feel like I am in the "fat" category, but who knows. I am hoping these boxes help me fit the new me and my current schedule. Goodluck! You can do it!


----------



## lauren2828 (Sep 14, 2014)

Quick question for everyone who used the extra product code. Did it come in your box or ship separately? I used the towel code and sadly there wasn't a towel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 14, 2014)

I used the towel code too! I didn't get a towel so posted on their fb and they said to email them. I did that, now waiting to hear back. Try emailing!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 14, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I second Natori &amp; Freya for sports bras. I'm a 34DDD+ &amp; I swear by them. Freya also makes amazing swim tops that look pinup hot &amp; you can be confident the girls will not fall out-Haha. Nike has some cute T-shirts on the site &amp; I was also looking at socks &amp; the kids section. You can search entire sections by price so it's easier to stay around the $20. I really wish we could combine the gift cards, but I'm still excited to get mine. The free shipping was a really nice touch.


Wait.. who do you wear for normal bras? All I do is struggle, and I'm in your size range.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 15, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Wait.. who do you wear for normal bras? All I do is struggle, and I'm in your size range.


I wear Natori, Freya &amp; Chantelle exclusively. They are really beautiful, comfortable &amp; supportive. They are spendy, but you can try different styles in the store (I recommend Nordstrom - ask for the lingerie manager or someone that has worked in lingerie for several years to fit you) and once you know the styles &amp; sizes that work they aren't too hard to find online at a discount. You can even find new ones with tags on eBay.

I can't wait to get my Sept box! The more I see photos and read reviews, the more excited I get. I'm so glad I got two with the codes. Now I'm searching for desk accessories to display my new pencils &amp; notecards.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Just a heads up... anybody who wants to buy stuff from Urban Remedy's website, if you sign up your email with them, they send you a 15$ off your order code.  I'm kind of surprised they're giving better discounts at their website for email sign up than they are in the boxes with their card.  They aren't stackable codes though, but an extra 5$ is an extra 5$.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 15, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I wear Natori, Freya &amp; Chantelle exclusively. They are really beautiful, comfortable &amp; supportive. They are spendy, but you can try different styles in the store (I recommend Nordstrom - ask for the lingerie manager or someone that has worked in lingerie for several years to fit you) and once you know the styles &amp; sizes that work they aren't too hard to find online at a discount. You can even find new ones with tags on eBay.
> 
> I can't wait to get my Sept box! The more I see photos and read reviews, the more excited I get. I'm so glad I got two with the codes. Now I'm searching for desk accessories to display my new pencils &amp; notecards.


Awesome!! Thank you! I'll definitely check those out!

In Popsugar news, this box couldn't move slower!! Please bring it to me, mailman!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

can't wait for popsugar's site to open up so I cancel.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 15, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I can't wait to get my Sept box! The more I see photos and read reviews, the more excited I get. I'm so glad I got two with the codes. Now I'm searching for desk accessories to display my new pencils &amp; notecards.


I have a porcelain cast of a tin can...it's so beautiful and the black pencils are going to look GREAT in it.  Now if my box would EVER arrive, I could snap a photo.  Here's a pic of the can from the etsy site:


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 15, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Just a heads up... anybody who wants to buy stuff from Urban Remedy's website, if you sign up your email with them, they send you a 15$ off your order code.  I'm kind of surprised they're giving better discounts at their website for email sign up than they are in the boxes with their card.  They aren't stackable codes though, but an extra 5$ is an extra 5$.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I never got that, even after my order. Hmmm


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 15, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Just a heads up... anybody who wants to buy stuff from Urban Remedy's website, if you sign up your email with them, they send you a 15$ off your order code. I'm kind of surprised they're giving better discounts at their website for email sign up than they are in the boxes with their card. They aren't stackable codes though, but an extra 5$ is an extra 5$.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks, I got the offer when I signed up for email this morning too. Was shipping free with the $15 off offer?


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 15, 2014)

Mine is shipping today, I think most things there ship free so you won't need a code, at least that is what I saw when I ordered. 

As far as shipping, it looks like it ships overnight priority in an eco cooler with icepacks. They guarantee it fresh and cool for 24hrs from ship time. I hope it is okay when I get it. Fedex comes to my house late and no one is home during the day tomorrow.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 15, 2014)

Grrrrr. Wore scarf a total of 2 hours this morning and when I took it off it lightly snagged on my sunglasses. Already has a hole!!!! If I don't sew it quickly it will pull and unravel into a bigger hole. No amount of careful sewing is going to actually fix the way it looks since the scarf is so thin and delicate. I will have to hide it when I wear it. Warning! Be very very careful with it!

Side note: lol I went to walmart today and I was browsing the 3$ clearance rack and found a bunch of work out clothes, a walmart staffer came up to me and said they were changing all the clearance clothes to $1 so to come back to her to change the price when I was done. She didn't want a panic so she was quietly telling people who were already getting stuff lol. So I just got a ton of new exercise clothes for a dollar each after saying just last night that I wanted a new exercise wardrobe. This is a great start haha.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> *Grrrrr. Wore scarf a total of 2 hours this morning and when I took it off it lightly snagged on my sunglasses. Already has a hole!!!! If I don't sew it quickly it will pull and unravel into a bigger hole. No amount of careful sewing is going to actually fix the way it looks since the scarf is so thin and delicate. I will have to hide it when I wear it. Warning! Be very very careful with it!*
> 
> Side note: lol I went to walmart today and I was browsing the 3$ clearance rack and found a bunch of work out clothes, a walmart staffer came up to me and said they were changing all the clearance clothes to $1 so to come back to her to change the price when I was done. She didn't want a panic so she was quietly telling people who were already getting stuff lol. So I just got a ton of new exercise clothes for a dollar each after saying just last night that I wanted a new exercise wardrobe. This is a great start haha.


I use bo-nash 007 bonding agent for delicate items that I cannot sew - several sites on line, including overstock, ebay, carry it.  A little goes a long way


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 15, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Thanks, I got the offer when I signed up for email this morning too. Was shipping free with the $15 off offer?


When I go to the website it tells me free shipping already (when my cart is empty), so I'd assume it should be free shipping for everybody.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 15, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I never got that, even after my order. Hmmm


Did you place an order recently, and before signing up for their specials?  The offer said off your first order, and you had to sign up for their newsletters/specials with your email and zip code.  I think it is different than signing up for a shopping account with them.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 15, 2014)

It's HERE. I love it. The earphones look a little cheap to me, but I guess I'll have to try them out to see how the sound quality is. The scarf is so pretty, and long!


----------



## zuribabyyy (Sep 15, 2014)

Got my box today. Loved mostly everything. I love the way the scarf looks, but am hating the way it feels. Bummer because I so wanted to wear it.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 15, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Did you place an order recently, and before signing up for their specials? The offer said off your first order, and you had to sign up for their newsletters/specials with your email and zip code. I think it is different than signing up for a shopping account with them.


I was a little excited after the brownie and just ordered. When my package arrives, I will have to see if it has any coupons, otherwise I will newsletter it.


----------



## Lisa80 (Sep 15, 2014)

Got my box today-

-Love the scarf;really soft and I like the color

-Headphones-will probably use a stocking stuffer

-Love the note cards; I do actually send notes

-Pencils won't use but can give those away

-Ghiradelli chocolates-first thing I opened;nothing special but they're chocolate, so yeah I'll eat them

-the "brownie"...sitting on my counter..not feeling the urge to even try it

-the Nike code-will hang onto it-not sure when it expires but maybe there will be some good sales on Black Friday/Cyber Monday?

-Oribe hairspray-never tried this brand but it smelled good and nice size to have around

I got the box with a code and I'm happy with it. Trying to resist anymore boxes though for a while. So easy to get sucked up into another month when a code pops up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

I gave PSMH a card number that's cancelled so they wouldn't charge me for this box. It would be a total waste for me.

This is the worst- sounding box I've ever known them to curate. I never wore the ( apparently nicer) Brokedown scarf.. Still folded nicely in an armoire drawer. 

That brownie thing is a freaking joke @ 500 + calories!! . That would be my total day's calories right there. I'm extremely calorie- obsessed.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 15, 2014)

I actually like the box.. i mean for $40 I can t go wrong.. i love the sh!T looking brownie. I mean it is a healthy person but I enjoy healthy food. Are you a gift card I was able to get a pair of pants for $4 they were in the girls kids but being that I'm 5' 1 I'm sure they will fit perfect. My 4 yo teacher loved the pencils and i may frame the cards for my dressing room. That hair spray smells so good!! I'm happy! The headphones are pretty cheap quality I like the Samsung one that came with my phone way better.

And I confirmed that the brownie is 220 for the whole package.. lol 6 grams of protein.

Edited bc I forgot headphones


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 15, 2014)

Got my box!

*Scarf:* It's 88°F. Maybe someday?

*Earbuds:* Added to the swap pile.

*Hairspray:* Am I the only one who loathes the smell of Oribe products?

*Pencils:* My favourite thing in the box. Adorable! 

*Notecards: *Really cute, wish they sent things like this more often. 

*Nike: *I'm stupidly excited about the 2 pairs of socks I ordered for 74 cents.

*Chocolates:* Gave them to my father. 

*Brownie:* No way!

Overall a nice box, but not one of my favourites.


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 15, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> That brownie thing is a freaking joke @ 500 + calories!! . That would be my total day's calories right there. I'm extremely calorie- obsessed.


Do you really only eat 500 calories a day??  I have no idea how you're still standing if so.


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 15, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> When I go to the website it tells me free shipping already (when my cart is empty), so I'd assume it should be free shipping for everybody.


Thanks! I put through the order. Shipping is free on $50 orders even if you use the $15/ or $10 off and the total is $35 or $40. The best thing to do, in my opinion is to sign up for the first order offer/email offer and see what you like. Then use the Popsugar $10 offer for your second order. 
I sent my daughter juices at college. She misses Jugo Fresh.

PS So funny that everyone thinks 500 calories for a brownie is a lot. That's pretty much standard for a decent size brownie and this is a protein-laden brownie made with almonds and not wheat flour. Can't wait for my box to finally arrive on Thursday!


----------



## had706 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry if this has come up already as I haven't been following this thread but was anyone else missing the hairspray in their box?


----------



## zuribabyyy (Sep 15, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie pm'd you


----------



## secrethoarder (Sep 15, 2014)

Has anyone tried using more than one Urban Remedy code yet? I don't have my boxes yet (ordered 2!) and I'm hoping they stack.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 15, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> Has anyone tried using more than one Urban Remedy code yet? I don't have my boxes yet (ordered 2!) and I'm hoping they stack.


They don't stack.  It only lets you put in one code.  But you should be able to use both codes, just not on the same order.


----------



## secrethoarder (Sep 15, 2014)

Awww, bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the info!


----------



## lochnessie (Sep 15, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> -the Nike code-will hang onto it-not sure when it expires but maybe there will be some good sales on Black Friday/Cyber Monday?


@@Lisa80, the fine print on my code says October 31st, so no good for the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 15, 2014)

I looked up the brownie on myfitnesspal I think it was 220 calories.

Anyway Ioved it!!


----------



## Lisa80 (Sep 16, 2014)

lochnessie said:


> @@Lisa80, the fine print on my code says October 31st, so no good for the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh good to know so I don't leave the card till the last minute; thank you!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 16, 2014)

Their website is still down, and they haven't sent me a shipping email, yet. *pouts*


----------



## Padawan (Sep 16, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Their website is still down, and they haven't sent me a shipping email, yet. *pouts*


I don't have tracking info, and nothing when I do backdoor tracking. I ordered later than most, so I assume that is why.


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 16, 2014)

I got my box. I'm not digging the smaller actual box, I hope that doesn't indicate a move towards smaller contents.

Chocolate: surprisingly bland. And I love chocolate of all types. Even my husband didn't like it.

Scarf- very beautiful. Odd texture. It doesn't really seem heavy enough to be a cold weather scarf. Seems like just a fashion scarf.

Pencils and notecards- meh. I do like that they included a sharpener. I don't think the pencils are cute, I just got black pencils. Were there other colors?

Brownie- after reading posts on here I was curious if I would like this. It's good, not great, but good.

Nike-oddly enough this is my favorite item in the box (wha?!). I'm going to buy some super fancy workout socks.

Earbuds- cute color. They feel cheap. I love my Apple ear pods, so I'm won't use these. I showed them to my husband and he liked the blue and asked me to keep them as a back up. Neither of us is very hard on our ear buds, so they don't break often. Maybe we need to exercise more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Overall. The box lacked a wow factor for me. I thought I'd love that scarf, but once in hand I didn't really know if/how I'd wear it. I usually find atleast one item to be somewhat excited about. I guess this time I'm most excited about going online and ordering some socks.

Oh wait! I just remembered the hairspray. I actually am looking forward to using that. I think it was a great addition to the box because I can't afford that brand. I was also pleased that the beauty item was hair related. So, I change my vote on this box to a definite Like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 16, 2014)

I got my box yesterday.

Loved the:

Scarf: wearing today,

Brownie: split with the bf,

Hairspray: smells great, I use hair spray often enough and purse/travel size is always a win. My hair is thin and fine, will certainly use this,

Nike gift card: I can't wait to shop around for something fun, anyone know if they're stackable?

Just ok:

Headphones, whaaaa I wanted to love you but I found the sound quality lacking big time. Love the color of them, they'll be a good backup pair.

Chocolates: Have already tried them, like them just fine, however 5 of those tiny chocolates are 210 calories vs 220 in in the brownie.  No one complained about "drug store" chocolate this time?

Meh:

Pencils: I work for a software company, I barely even use pens and paper. Will trade or send them to my niece for Christmas,

Note cards: blah, already working on trading them.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 16, 2014)

The Nike gift cards are absolutely stackable. I used the two from my duplicate boxes this month in one order.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 16, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> The Nike gift cards are absolutely stackable. I used the two from my duplicate boxes this month in one order.


Sweet!  I like this item even better!!


----------



## sldb (Sep 16, 2014)

Just ok:

Headphones, whaaaa I wanted to love you but I found the sound quality lacking big time. Love the color of them, they'll be a good backup pair.

Chocolates: Have already tried them, like them just fine, however 5 of those tiny chocolates are 210 calories vs 220 in in the brownie.  No one complained about "drug store" chocolate this time?

Per the Urban Remedy website: https://www.urbanremedy.com/snack/brownies/almond. The entire brownie has 510 calories.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 16, 2014)

sldb said:


> Just ok:
> 
> Headphones, whaaaa I wanted to love you but I found the sound quality lacking big time. Love the color of them, they'll be a good backup pair.
> 
> ...



I only ate half of it, as I mentioned I split it with my boyfriend.


----------



## wurly (Sep 16, 2014)

Is there a code for free shipping from Nike.com? Right now the site says free shipping with $75 plus purchase.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 16, 2014)

wurly said:


> Is there a code for free shipping from Nike.com? Right now the site says free shipping with $75 plus purchase.


The Nike gift cards from the September box come with a free 2 day shipping code that can be used in conjunction with the $20 off.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 16, 2014)

I think the card comes with free 2-day shipping.

Jinx.


----------



## betsye (Sep 16, 2014)

Maybe it's because I'm from Colorado, but when I first saw a brownie from a company called "Urban Remedy" I got confused as to why PopSugar was sending me a marijuana brownie. 

But aside from that, I really like the box.


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 16, 2014)

betsye said:


> Maybe it's because I'm from Colorado, but when I first saw a brownie from a company called "Urban Remedy" I got confused as to why PopSugar was sending me a marijuana brownie.
> 
> But aside from that, I really like the box.


Being from CA, I has the EXACT same thought.  Plus the packaging is the same as that stuff.  Gave me a laugh!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 16, 2014)

I wish they'd hurry up and get the website back up so I can see how much money I will be throwing at them every month.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 16, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Being from CA, I has the EXACT same thought.  Plus the packaging is the same as that stuff.  Gave me a laugh!


Maybe it would've tasted better if it was what we Californians and Colorodians thought it was.....

:lol:


----------



## pbpink (Sep 16, 2014)

jbd90 said:


> The other looks pretty too, but I'm really hoping for purple. It's my favorite color! I just bought a teal ombré shower curtain to match my popsugar Turkish towels, so I love the style either way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That being said it may be a spring scarf for me! Already 46 degrees here in Wisconsin today! Broke out the Michael stars scarf from last Nov and it won't be long before I use the LE holiday one either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


46 degrees?!?! oh my! it makes me cold just thinking about that! i do miss the snow at times and the more normal people outside of my state! no offense to FL, the weather is rocking but the crime is really bad here....

as much as i want to do holiday LE i don't know if i could DEAL after the fall LE, nothing wrong with each item just not a LE, and the scarf works as a sarong for me, yup! i don't even have my sept box now to confirm that i like the monthly scarf better! 

i need to get my sept box as i am furious with PS after fall LE! if I feel the monthly scarf is nicer than i can add that to my complaint! has anyone ever been able to speak with PS? just curious....

totally agree with everyone on allergies + such but nuts are a pretty common allergy and a lot of places + schools and such don't have nuts anymore - i deplore peanut butter + nuts in any baked goods but i'm not allergic! i do like pistachio's but only plain as is!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 16, 2014)

jackieee said:


> Just got mine today...
> 
> I definitely feel "eh" about the box. I love chocolate, so of course I'll eat the Ghiradelli up, and I really needed some new headphones, but the rest I don't really care about. Oh, I will definitely use the Nike gift card since I wanted some new shoes, but I'll still have to spend at least $80.
> 
> I don't think the scarf is nearly as pretty as people on here think, but that's just my opinion. It won't get worn at all, so I'll have to see if someone else wants it. The pencils will sit unused on my desk, as will the cards. I'll probably give the brownie to my friend who is vegan. I actually like a lot of vegan stuff, but after all the negative things about the taste of these brownies, I think I'll steer clear of them!!


did you like fall LE scarf? 

btw, my friend bought a bunch of nike socks for her hubbie, free ship + paid nada


----------



## pbpink (Sep 16, 2014)

Wida said:


> I got my box today and I am happy with it. I love the scarf but I'm a bit embarrassed to admit that I have NEVER worn one. I think this scarf is gorgeous though and want to give it a go this fall. Does anybody have any tips or advice for me on how to wear it? Namely, how to knot it, fold it, drape it, or whatever? Thanks all for any help. I'm a fashion novice. Jeans and t shirts are about all I wear.


scarf addict here! there is a free scarf tying app on iTunes by Hermes, it is a really good app and has little movies showing a million ways to tie all styles of scarves 

download here both iTunes + android

http://silkknots.hermes.com/index.php?lang=undefined

also, a great blog to tie scarves (both are her blogs)

http://www.maitaispicturebook.com

http://www.howtowearanhermesscarf.com


----------



## pbpink (Sep 16, 2014)

yjk98 said:


> If you like jeans and t-shirts, I think the scarf would go well with a white t- shirt and most jean colors (black or blue). Just wrap the scarf around you neck loosely twice. It's not necessary to tie in a fancy way, but here's a video by Nordstrom on different ways to wear scarves: http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/scarf-video


love this SCARF!! uh no.......considering my fall LE is a sarong, i could always use another!

btw, our turkish towels were in coastal living magazine, i don't think anyone is reading old thread so here ya go:

http://www.coastalliving.com/lifestyle/products/turkish-towels

love the serena + lilly ones, def my fave of all!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 16, 2014)

So I hate that their site is still down. Upside, they emailed me saying that they would send me out the towel I was suppose to get, shipping will just take up to two weeks.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 16, 2014)

skyflower said:


> I love the scarf! I've been using the blue ikat scarf to add color to my plain black shift dress when I want to dress nice at work, and I'm sure this scarf will serve the same purpose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the colors are beautiful, and I wish I had bought another box with coupon code to gift.
> 
> The whole box was a win for me. Even the pencils, and I use mechanical pencils at work. They will look so nice in my pencil mug.
> 
> ...


coconut is a fruit or seed not a nut....people allergic to nuts can eat coconut! was told this by a doctor but if anyone has allergies def ask your doctor first.....

were the coconut chips good? my kids got to them first!!


----------



## secrethoarder (Sep 16, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> So I hate that their site is still down. Upside, they emailed me saying that they would send me out the towel I was suppose to get, shipping will just take up to two weeks.


They're handling the new site issue pretty poorly, in my opinion. I was on their Facebook page a few hours ago, and they kept saying "soon!" "get ready!" "almost!" to every response, without giving a specific time. And just now they admitted it might not go up "before bedtime" for people on the East Coast. I wish they had just been honest and given an actual time, or said to check back tomorrow. It looks like some of the girls (like me!) have been waiting and checking the site every 30 minutes or so. Feels pretty rude of them to keep dodging the question.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 16, 2014)

pbpink said:


> coconut is a fruit or seed not a nut....people allergic to nuts can eat coconut! was told this by a doctor but if anyone has allergies def ask your doctor first.....
> 
> were the coconut chips good? my kids got to them first!!


It's a nut and is grouped in the tree nut category. Fortunately, it is still pretty rare for people to have coconut allergies. 

* Full disclosure: my 13 month old daughter has severe nut allergies to peanuts, cashews and pistachios. When we did the blood (RAST) screening on my daughter, coconut was not included in the nut panel screening because it's a rare tree nut allergy although it is a tree nut.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 16, 2014)

Absolutely agree with you and it also begs the question - after an entire week of downtime, how are they not ready to launch?!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Sep 16, 2014)

Every 30 minutes??!!??!! You have waaay more patience than me! I refresh every 5 minutes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 16, 2014)

I get that they are on West coast time, but really, it sounds like plenty of their customers are on the East. Then again, someone pointed out it is going to be past their bedtime out there too.


----------



## atomic (Sep 16, 2014)

The fact that their site has been down for a week makes me feel like I'm back in the 1990s. I mean, sites just don't go down for that length of time anymore. Their IT department is either seriously incompetent, or they tried to create the downtime to draw up hype.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 16, 2014)

atomic said:


> The fact that their site has been down for a week makes me feel like I'm back in the 1990s. I mean, sites just don't go down for that length of time anymore. Their IT department is either seriously incompetent, or they tried to create the downtime to draw up hype.


Just like saying "soon" instead of giving a firm answer, which leads me to believe they honestly aren't ready to launch and I just don't understand how that could be after a week!!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 16, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> Just like saying "soon" instead of giving a firm answer, which leads me to believe they honestly aren't ready to launch and I just don't understand how that could be after a week!!!


I can think of lots of reasons, none of them good.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Sep 16, 2014)

It's up! But I can't connect!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 16, 2014)

Yup, same here. Hoping it's more than the gift collections, though, because blegh. A week for that would be pretty disappointing.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 16, 2014)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> It's up! But I can't connect!


It is half up, I got on, kinda, but then got to a page that said it was down.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 16, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> Yup, same here. Hoping it's more than the gift collections, though, because blegh. A week for that would be pretty disappointing.


Agree!

Here are some screen shots:


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm really hoping for category specific subscriptions - like home, makeup, style, etc.


----------



## secrethoarder (Sep 16, 2014)

If it's just the gift collection, it is pretty insane that they shut the site down for a whole week!! I actually don't understand why you would ever shut a site down for a whole week. Even huge relaunches usually only take a few hours, since you have everything ready to go...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 16, 2014)

They probably switched servers or web hosts. That can cause unpredictable downtime, but a week would cover it and allow them to test the system on a new server before opening it up to the public. 

I wouldn't mind if they did regular boxes for categories that aren't covered by the regular box, like kids, men or pets. I'd be really annoyed if there were overlap, like home or fashion, because then I'd worry that the best items would go to the specialized box. So if they're not doing more monthly boxes, I'll be somewhat relieved.


----------



## roohound (Sep 16, 2014)

I've gone from getting the page saying the new site was coming 9/16 to getting a page that says "The connection has timed out.
The server at musthave.popsugar.com is taking too long to respond.
    The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few moments."

Either they're getting ready to make a move or so many of us are hitting the page it can't handle it.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 16, 2014)

Mine is back up.

Gift subs are the only new thing I see.

-Bridesmaid

-Baby girl

-Baby boy


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 16, 2014)

So, so, so disappointed. I can't believe they got me all hyped up for nothing. Feels like an LE box... LOL


----------



## secrethoarder (Sep 16, 2014)

The site is back up for me and I'm not seeing anything new except the 3 gift box options. 

I definitely feel super disappointed. Maybe there will be more content later?


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 16, 2014)

Also, holy crap, the themed boxes are $75 a pop.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh and hey - my log in info doesn't work anymore, yay!


----------



## roohound (Sep 16, 2014)

I was hoping PS was going to offer up something fab, but that doesn't strike me as all that fab.At first I saw the gift boxes and was like, hey, you got me all excited for that?  But then my wallet said thanks - I appreciate the meh lol  Although, now I'm going to go for the MSA Quarterly box.  Damn this new addiction!


----------



## secrethoarder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> Oh and hey - my log in info doesn't work anymore, yay!


I was just about to ask if anyone else was having this issue. 

I can't believe I had to wait a week just for those 3 gift boxes, and now I can't even get into my account--the only reason I really needed the website back up!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 16, 2014)

secrethoarder said:


> I was just about to ask if anyone else was having this issue.
> 
> I can't believe I had to wait a week just for those 3 gift boxes, and now I can't even get into my account--the only reason I really needed the website back up!


I had to do a password reset to get in, but all my info is there.


----------



## secrethoarder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> I had to do a password reset to get in, but all my info is there.


Thanks!


----------



## saku (Sep 16, 2014)

yay! i just placed an order for a nike long sleeve running shirt. paid $6.50 out of pocket. i'm planning to jog outdoors this fall/winter so this is perfect. i just did 2 and 1/8 miles today. not much, but i've been really working hard. my goal is to be able to do 3-mile jog regularly 2-3 times a week. the gift card is def my favorite item in the box, followed by the chocolates, then the scarf. i love my first pop sugar box!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 16, 2014)

Can't log in, tried reset password (did not work) and I'm freaking because I had 4 referrals on that account. What the heck!?


----------



## pbpink (Sep 16, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> It's a nut and is grouped in the tree nut category. Fortunately, it is still pretty rare for people to have coconut allergies.
> 
> * Full disclosure: my 13 month old daughter has severe nut allergies to peanuts, cashews and pistachios. When we did the blood (RAST) screening on my daughter, coconut was not included in the nut panel screening because it's a rare tree nut allergy although it is a tree nut.


had to google it and it is confusing! the article explains best of all the ones i just read, def read the link below, all makes more sense! i was a wreck when i saw your post!! 

it's a drupe!! who knew??

although the name suggests that a coconut is a nut, it is in fact botanically classified as a fruit. Specifically, it is a drupe, a kind of fruit that is characterized by a fleshy outer layer and the fact that it develops from the ovary wall of a flower. 

*http://blog.onespotallergy.com/2011/03/is-coconut-safe-for-people-with-tree-nut-allergies/*

(short version of long story: have a kid who is allergic to like everything basically, had RAST testing b/c of small rash - have seen my son go into anaphylactic shock ONCE when the doctor was testing him in his office with way too many oils at the same time, he is no longer our doctor and in 3+ years i've never had to use epi pen nor benedryl, so bizarre, right? getting him blood tested again soon...) 

ok, sorry girls, back to popping sugar!!


----------



## lauren2828 (Sep 16, 2014)

I was able to log in by resetting my password. My referrals and preferences are saved. Under orders, address, and billing there is no info. I wonder if that will update or if we all have to order again to get October. I had a month to month sub.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 16, 2014)

I really love the box this month. I think the scarf is beautiful! The "brownie" was weird but I could not stop eating it. I got two boxes so I would have extras for Christmas gifts &amp; for me. I thought someone said you can stack the Nike cards? I need to get my son a new pair of sneaks so if that's the case I might get a third box just for the Nike code. I have to buy the shoes anyway. Also, were there any variations of the scarf? It looks to me like everyone got the raisin color but some people think it looks purple &amp; others say brown. It's all the same scarf, right? No?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 16, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> were there any variations of the scarf? It looks to me like everyone got the raisin color but some people think it looks purple &amp; others say brown. It's all the same scarf, right? No?


That's what it seems like to me. Depending on the light, my scarf is definitely purple or definitely brown. Either way, it's a weird color that I love!


----------



## lauren2828 (Sep 16, 2014)

nicolispicoli said:


> Can't log in, tried reset password (did not work) and I'm freaking because I had 4 referrals on that account. What the heck!?


Try checking your email. It said my email wasn't registered or something like that and there was a password reset that worked.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 16, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I really love the box this month. I think the scarf is beautiful! The "brownie" was weird but I could not stop eating it. I got two boxes so I would have extras for Christmas gifts &amp; for me. I thought someone said you can stack the Nike cards? I need to get my son a new pair of sneaks so if that's the case I might get a third box just for the Nike code. I have to buy the shoes anyway. Also, were there any variations of the scarf? It looks to me like everyone got the raisin color but some people think it looks purple &amp; others say brown. It's all the same scarf, right? No?


Codes definitely stack. I used two $20 gift cards in one order and it shipped with no issues.


----------



## lauren2828 (Sep 16, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I really love the box this month. I think the scarf is beautiful! The "brownie" was weird but I could not stop eating it. I got two boxes so I would have extras for Christmas gifts &amp; for me. I thought someone said you can stack the Nike cards? I need to get my son a new pair of sneaks so if that's the case I might get a third box just for the Nike code. I have to buy the shoes anyway. Also, were there any variations of the scarf? It looks to me like everyone got the raisin color but some people think it looks purple &amp; others say brown. It's all the same scarf, right? No?


The code THIRDLOVE works for a $10 discount. I ordered another box because the Nike gift card plus the other stuff definitely makes it worth $30!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 17, 2014)

lauren2828 said:


> I was able to log in by resetting my password. My referrals and preferences are saved. Under orders, address, and billing there is no info. I wonder if that will update or if we all have to order again to get October. I had a month to month sub.


like a three, six, twelve  month sub? or you just ordered each month?

i would email them now before they get slammed tomm


----------



## pbpink (Sep 17, 2014)

lauren2828 said:


> The code THIRDLOVE works for a $10 discount. I ordered another box because the Nike gift card plus the other stuff definitely makes it worth $30!


it WORKED for me on my account for first time ever!  i read most of legal terms + such and they did not mention promo codes would only be for new subbies - although, i suppose they could issue code then say for new subbies only, they sure better have an amazing black friday deal! 

dying to know about neiman's box!

the baby boxes seem quite a lot for items at a glance....


----------



## lauren2828 (Sep 17, 2014)

pbpink said:


> like a three, six, twelve  month sub? or you just ordered each month?
> 
> i would email them now before they get slammed tomm


I had month to month and I would automatically get billed for the next month. I wonder if it is just me or everyone and they will fix it.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 17, 2014)

lauren2828 said:


> I had month to month and I would automatically get billed for the next month. I wonder if it is just me or everyone and they will fix it.


i see!! gotcha! would def email so you don't miss on oct as the stated that any purchase before 9/16 will not show on account and to contact them as they will have info


----------



## pbpink (Sep 17, 2014)

10. POPSUGAR may, from time to time in its sole discretion, offer certain promotional codes for discounts. Promotion codes are non-transferable and are not redeemable for cash, credit, or toward previous purchases. There is no cash alternative. Furthermore, promotion codes cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer or promotional discount, and must be redeemed by the date published, if provided. Promotion codes cannot be applied to certain Must Have premium edition offerings such as Must Have Special Edition and Gift Collection offerings that POPSUGAR may provide from time to time in its sole discretion. Lost promotion codes cannot be replaced. *Limit one promotion code per customer and only applicable to customer’s first transaction*. Such promotion codes will not be applied to subsequent automatically renewed transactions.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 17, 2014)

lauren2828 said:


> The code THIRDLOVE works for a $10 discount. I ordered another box because the Nike gift card plus the other stuff definitely makes it worth $30!


Thank you!I just ordered my third box with a $10 off code. I paid $90 and will use the gift cards to get my son a pair of $60 Nike shoes that I was going to buy anyway. So...really I paid $30 for 3 boxes? Now I really need to enter some kind of Popsugar dependency program.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 17, 2014)

RE: the Nike code  Most of the men's shoes start at a size 6 which is a women's size 7.  If you are a 7 or larger, you can order men's shoes--they have some GREAT colors and many of the same styles as the women's shoes.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 17, 2014)

Heads Up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Rue La La has a Popsugar Must Have Box intro offer for $24.95 valid from Sept 19-Nov 19  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 17, 2014)

So is anyone else noticing you can't cancel on the billing page anymore? Or is it my browser? Maybe they're trying to make it more difficult to cancel...


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 17, 2014)

The Popsugar site is still saying it's down for me. What even.


----------



## melika724 (Sep 17, 2014)

Is anyone else having trouble logging into their account(s)?  It keeps saying my password is invalid.


----------



## Pixels (Sep 17, 2014)

melika724 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble logging into their account(s)?  It keeps saying my password is invalid.


It said that for me to and when I went to e-mail me so I change my password it said I didn't have an account but than a little while later I got an e-mail to re-set my password...


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 17, 2014)

melika724 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble logging into their account(s)?  It keeps saying my password is invalid.


That happened to me too, I had to click the forgot password button and use the link they sent me to reset it. I couldn't just reset it on the site. Just know that once you do get in, you can't see any of your previous history and you can't cancel from billing like you used to be able to.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Sep 17, 2014)

I haven't been able to get to the secure popsugar site (with https beginning the address) with any browser or using different laptops, an ipad and my phone.  I can get to the site if I use just musthave.popsugar.com but that isn't a secure site I want to put my information into.

On their facebook page, they recommend clearing your cache and cookies (done) or just using a different browser-that's a hassle and makes me wonder wth they're thinking.  They were down for a week and came back with everyone's information wiped clean and only 3 new boxes that are expensive and appeal to a certain demographic (people getting married/having babies).


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 17, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just ordered my third box with a $10 off code. I paid $90 and will use the gift cards to get my son a pair of $60 Nike shoes that I was going to buy anyway. So...really I paid $30 for 3 boxes? Now I really need to enter some kind of Popsugar dependency program.


I just ordered my third also.... But i was gonna spend the money on Nike anyway so why not!


----------



## Pixels (Sep 17, 2014)

Are you guys using codes for second and third boxes? It won't let me use any.... Thanks!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 17, 2014)

I was able to sign on however my entire account is gone including my 5 refurals


----------



## ikecarus (Sep 17, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I was able to sign on however my entire account is gone including my 5 refurals


Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

Yep, all of my account info is gone.   I want to cancel and I cannot!!  I did email them


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Yep, all of my account info is gone.   I want to cancel and I cannot!!  I did email them


Ditto. I emailed them yesterday. Haven't gotten any reply at all. 

This is getting to be a problem.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 17, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I was able to sign on however my entire account is gone including my 5 refurals


When I logged in from my desktop, I couldn't see my referrals, but when I logged into my phone, I could see them. Hopefully they turn up for everyone or they do something to make it right.


----------



## wurly (Sep 17, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> That's what it seems like to me. Depending on the light, my scarf is definitely purple or definitely brown. Either way, it's a weird color that I love!


Mine looks brown with a touch of red. If you're familiar with Asian snacks, I would compare the color to red bean paste.


----------



## wurly (Sep 17, 2014)

Really on the fence for this $25 deal on rue la la. How do I know if I'll get the Sept box?


----------



## roohound (Sep 17, 2014)

I would do the Rue la la deal if i knew I was not getting the Sept box since I already got it


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 17, 2014)

wurly said:


> Really on the fence for this $25 deal on rue la la. How do I know if I'll get the Sept box?


log onto the site and see what month is currently selling.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 17, 2014)

September box is not sold out yet.


----------



## artlover613 (Sep 17, 2014)

Tianakay said:


> I just ordered my third also.... But i was gonna spend the money on Nike anyway so why not!





Tianakay said:


> I just ordered my third also.... But i was gonna spend the money on Nike anyway so why not!


Me three! A couple of hours before my box arrived. I knew I loved this box above all other boxes before it arrived. But now I love it even more that it is in my hands. I had thought the modal would be a little scratchy based on a picture showing a loose weave, but it is the softest and lightest fabric, perfect for Miami in Fall and winter.


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 17, 2014)

wurly said:


> Really on the fence for this $25 deal on rue la la. How do I know if I'll get the Sept box?





roohound said:


> I would do the Rue la la deal if i knew I was not getting the Sept box since I already got it


I have bought the Popsugar voucher on Ruelala before, and you get a coupon code, which doesn't expire until November this time.  So you can use it on October's or November's boxes.  Just sign in with a new account and use the code when the October/November box (whichever you prefer) becomes available and order!


----------



## wurly (Sep 17, 2014)

It doesn't say which month, just wait list. Looks like I'll be looking at October. Dang,really wanted another nike gift card. I ordered pink knee pads for my niece for volleyball. Paid $6+ with tax. Sweet!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 17, 2014)

I bought one Rue La La voucher and I'm honestly tempted to get at least one more. These boxes make great Christmas gifts.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 17, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> I bought one Rue La La voucher and I'm honestly tempted to get at least one more. These boxes make great Christmas gifts.


 is it a voucher or the left over sept boxes they cant sell.  How come they are shipping from Ruelala


----------



## Shellsthename (Sep 17, 2014)

I finally got my box yesterday. The weight on FedEx was 3.8 lbs. The items in the box were the same as everyone else's. darn it!! I thought I was a lucky winner of a hair dryer or flat iron. I did love everything in the box except the brownie. My chocolates were melted, but I just put them in the freezer and they are still very good! The scarf is perfect!! It's huge and beautiful!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 17, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> is it a voucher or the left over sept boxes they cant sell.  How come they are shipping from Ruelala


It's a voucher and can be used between this Friday, September 19 through November 19th, so you could feasibly use it for the October or the November (or possibly even December depending on the timing) boxes.


----------



## wurly (Sep 17, 2014)

How do these rue la la vouchers work? Do I have to be a new popsugar subscriber? Can Ivuse them to refer to myself? This is making me rethink the voucher. Hmmm


----------



## melika724 (Sep 17, 2014)

Pixels said:


> It said that for me to and when I went to e-mail me so I change my password it said I didn't have an account but than a little while later I got an e-mail to re-set my password...


Yup!  That seemed to work.  Thanks!  I can see my referrals, but no other info other than that.  I guess I'll just wait for PS to email us with more info.


----------



## wurly (Sep 17, 2014)

I just ordered 2 for holiday presents. Great idea. I could only order one at a time, so had to go in twice. But this is a great deal, especially if I can get the nike cards.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 17, 2014)

I was surprised that I actually loved the brownie. Very happy with the box.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 17, 2014)

Pixels said:


> Are you guys using codes for second and third boxes? It won't let me use any.... Thanks!


Yes, I've used different $10 off codes for all 3 of mine. I have a couple of accounts I use. They just all ship to me as a gift.


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 17, 2014)

Finally got my September box - not bad, but not my favorite:

1.  I LOVE the scarf, even more so in person than in the photos! It is super soft and I love the colors!

2.  I split the brownie with my kids - it wasn't as bad as I expected,  my son loved it and my daughter spit it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I probably won't use the $10 off coupon.

3.  The hairspray is o.k. - It's not something I really need, but I'm sure I'll use it.

4.  I have not tried the headphones yet - I don't usually like the kind the stick all the way into my ears, but I like the color and I'll give them a try.

5.  My box of notecards had been ripped open (????).  It was very strange - nothing else in the box seemed to be opened, just the cards, but they don't seem damaged. They're cute, but not really my style so I'm passing them on to my fashionista daughter (she adores them!)

6.  I was really looking forward to trying the chocolates, but they were completely melted.  I mean liquified - I opened one and the chocolate poured out on my hand.  They're currently in my freezer waiting to be eaten  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

7.  The pencils are super cute!  I love school supplies so they're perfect for me and the little pencil sharpener was a nice touch.

7.  I absolutely adore the packaging of the Nike gift card - it is awesome!  Now I just have to decide what to buy....

Waiting to see spoilers for October...


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 17, 2014)

Got my box today, and got to say I'm very happy with everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haven't tried the brownie, but in any case it

won't go to waste :lick:

On a side note... I wonder if we can use the Rue La La code even if we previously purchased a sub?  As far as I can tell most of us are all new subs according to their website as in my case it says, 'no subs are associated with this account.'

Then again I read the FAQ and their sub cancelation policy has changed..."month to month subs can be cancelled but only after receipt of your first month box. Then make sure you cancel before the 1st of the month in which you will be receiving your next box." HUMMMM.... :laughno:

So....anyway, Rue La La voucher requires a sub. Lets say you sub on the 19th, then have to wait for your box to arrive,  hope its before the 1st or you will auto on a month to month. Tricky... Tricky... and is not even Halloween yet!! :wizard:


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 17, 2014)

So to solve this new policy dilemma with the Rue La La voucher or any monthly sub for that matter...

I will order on the 1st of whichever month Oct or Nov and that way I'll have a whole month to receive my 1st box, and then have enough time if I need to cancel before the 1st of the upcoming month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 17, 2014)

saku said:


> yay! i just placed an order for a nike long sleeve running shirt. paid $6.50 out of pocket. i'm planning to jog outdoors this fall/winter so this is perfect. i just did 2 and 1/8 miles today. not much, but i've been really working hard. my goal is to be able to do 3-mile jog regularly 2-3 times a week. the gift card is def my favorite item in the box, followed by the chocolates, then the scarf. i love my first pop sugar box!


HELLLP! i cant get the nike code to work for someone i gave it to. i gave it to my friend because i knew she would use it then SOMEONE *cough* hubby threw out the card on the counter. she got an error message when she tried to use it. where there any restrictions that i need to tell her? i know i copied it correctly i went over it multiple times before i actually sent her the e-mail. im super bummed that its not working.


----------



## atomic (Sep 17, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> HELLLP! i cant get the nike code to work for someone i gave it to. i gave it to my friend because i knew she would use it then SOMEONE *cough* hubby threw out the card on the counter. she got an error message when she tried to use it. where there any restrictions that i need to tell her? i know i copied it correctly i went over it multiple times before i actually sent her the e-mail. im super bummed that its not working.


I had some trouble too, but then I read the fine print and realized that you have to be logged into a Nike account for the codes to work. That may be her problem?


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 17, 2014)

Okay, first if you order from urban remedy, their pesto zucchini pasta is amazing.

Second, I am new to Ruelala and PSMH, can I get twoof their codes.

Also, I hate my phone.


----------



## wurly (Sep 17, 2014)

Can I use the rue la la code and give it to a friend to set up her own account? Or can I use the codes as referral boxes for myself? So confusing.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 17, 2014)

I also noted on their new site in the FAQ there was nothing about cancelling. Wonder if they will be making it a pain to cancel every month.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 17, 2014)

@macculsta under FAQ, and then under Billing, check...What is your cancellation policy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 17, 2014)

I set up at rulala account  and referred myself.   I purchased a box for   myself.  Then the first account got a 10 dollar credit So I  got the second box for just 14.95     so I will have 2 boxes now for  under 40 dollars by refering myself. I plan to buy one box  oct 1  than cancel and buy one  Nov  1.   Think this will work out.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 17, 2014)

Billing didnt even show up as an option for me, but I am on my phone. It really could just be my phone at this point.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 17, 2014)

All my referrals are gone from my account I had  7 saved up on one account now it says  0


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 17, 2014)

Also read... boxes will ship by the 15th or after if it's a Holiday and have an ETA of 5-10 Business days to arrive. So it really doesn't matter when you order. You pretty much have a 2 week window to get your box before the first if you decide you want to cancel.


----------



## wurly (Sep 18, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I set up at rulala account and referred myself. I purchased a box for myself. Then the first account got a 10 dollar credit So I got the second box for just 14.95 so I will have 2 boxes now for under 40 dollars by refering myself. I plan to buy one box oct 1 than cancel and buy one Nov 1. Think this will work out.


I forgot to refer myself. Doh!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 18, 2014)

by any chance might the rue la la codes work with any account new or current? so many people got codes to work even tried myself to test and they worked!  (never before could i use any code besides the 1st time on main account not even for a gift sub)  so might there be a chance we can use RUE code with out having to create new account either by just putting in code in usual place or by trying it under gift?

for those that purchased, could you please just test it to see what happens when you get codes? it is starting on friday 9/19, did they send immediately? thanks + i would really appreciate it!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 18, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> All my referrals are gone from my account I had  7 saved up on one account now it says  0


if you look at referral area, look on top left side in black, it will say it there but does not show the pink in boxes below - HRH


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 18, 2014)

atomic said:


> I had some trouble too, but then I read the fine print and realized that you have to be logged into a Nike account for the codes to work. That may be her problem?


thanks!!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 18, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> Also read... boxes will ship by the 15th or after if it's a Holiday and have an ETA of 5-10 Business days to arrive. So it really doesn't matter when you order. You pretty much have a 2 week window to get your box before the first if you decide you want to cancel.



So in February there's a very real chance that you could be charged for March's box and not receive February's until after you've paid for the next one. And no clarification on when it will ship if the 15th is a Saturday or Sunday. I pulled up my last few boxes and these are the shipping stats. I'm in Chicago which in theory should have a shorter shipping time by a day or two than someone who lives on a farm in downstate Illinois.

July: info sent to FedEx on 7/2, picked up on 7/3, delivered 7/10 (5 business days)

August: info sent to FedEx on 8/5, picked up on 8/6, delivered 8/12 (5 business days)

Fall LE: info sent to FedEx on 8/27, picked up on 8/28, delivered 9/5 (5 business days)

September: info sent to FedEx on 9/5, picked up on 9/9, delivered 9/15 (5 business days)

However, what if they count the date shipped as the date they create the label and not the date FedEx is given the box? That would make the September box increase to 7 business days. I know we've all had boxes in the past that have shipping initiated and then go nowhere for a week. The idea of cutting back on the days the USPS delivers keeps getting bounced around as a cost cutting measure. If they eliminate Wednesdays (which seems to be the most often suggested after Congress blocked them from dropping some forms of delivery on Saturdays) I wonder if that would cause PS to switch from SlowPost to something quicker?

If we have another winter like the last one this could cause a huge mess. I know I had items that I sold on eBay which were taking up to 3 weeks by first class to get from Chicago to Massachusetts, Florida and other places in the continental 48, when they should have taken a week and a half max.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hasn't the policy always been boxes are shipped out by the 15th, and can take 5-10 days to arrive?  And then they ship out in waves... Then those who buy a box mid month or later obviously get their boxes later.  

That's what I've seen them tell people online and been told by them since last year when I asked before.


----------



## AustinsFinest (Sep 18, 2014)

I have been coming on this site since first signing up for Popsugar 3 months ago. While I enjoy the spoilers, theres been a recurring theme that has begun to bother me.  

I am probably in the minority here, but as a consumer I find it really disappointing that so many subscribers that post on here are just trying to find ways to cheat Popsugar out of $10 or sometimes more. I understand that coupon codes are great, but dont you think that when so many people use them dishonestly this adds up to quite a good chunk of change that ultimately might affect the items in our boxes?

In my opinion, if those $10 are the huge difference between getting a box or not, you probably have no business splurging on something that is meant to be a luxury, not a necessity. I love a good deal just like the next person, but I also pay the $39.95 every month other than my first month when I used my new subscriber code. I could easily cancel and resubscribe every single month like so many people seem to do, but what am I really gaining? It's like going to a store, getting to the register, paying in cash, getting $10 back in change that were not owed to you and not rightfully returning it. Its dishonest, plain and simple.

I especially loved how people were freaking out while the site was down, worried that they would not be able to cancel and resubscribe with a new code as easily as they do now.  I really do hope thats the case. Maybe just maybe if people stop cheating the system, Popsugar will make more money and boxes will just get better.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 18, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> I have been coming on this site since first signing up for Popsugar 3 months ago. While I enjoy the spoilers, theres been a recurring theme that has begun to bother me.
> 
> I am probably in the minority here, but as a consumer I find it really disappointing that so many subscribers that post on here are just trying to find ways to cheat Popsugar out of $10 or sometimes more. I understand that coupon codes are great, but dont you think that when so many people use them dishonestly this adds up to quite a good chunk of change that ultimately might affect the items in our boxes?
> 
> ...


 That's some first post on here  ..., wow you sound angry ...   welcome to makeuptalk.  ( ducking and hiding )


----------



## AustinsFinest (Sep 18, 2014)

I am not angry at all. I get peeved by dishonesty, that's it.

I appreciate the welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Sep 18, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> I am not angry at all. I get peeved by dishonesty, that's it.
> 
> I appreciate the welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  Yep, I was beginning to think that I was the only person not playing the system. It's not just PopSugar though.  I guess they can find a way to block the practice by checking shipping address but why should they have to....


----------



## saku (Sep 18, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> I have been coming on this site since first signing up for Popsugar 3 months ago. While I enjoy the spoilers, theres been a recurring theme that has begun to bother me.
> 
> I am probably in the minority here, but as a consumer I find it really disappointing that so many subscribers that post on here are just trying to find ways to cheat Popsugar out of $10 or sometimes more. I understand that coupon codes are great, but dont you think that when so many people use them dishonestly this adds up to quite a good chunk of change that ultimately might affect the items in our boxes?
> 
> ...


about me: i just got my first popsugar box ever this month.

i really don't think that it's cheating, since (1) i find it hard to believe that popsugar doesn't know that this is going on, and (2) and if it hurts their business, they have the means to change their policy. so i think it's actually a good thing for ps that people are doing this - otherwise, not as much people are gonna buy their boxes. they're a business and what they do is maximize profit - it seems like this works for them. so the way i see it, it's a win-win situation.


----------



## AustinsFinest (Sep 18, 2014)

saku said:


> about me: i just got my first popsugar box ever this month.
> 
> i really don't think that it's cheating, since (1) i find it hard to believe that popsugar doesn't know that this is going on, and (2) and if it hurts their business, they have the means to change their policy. so i think it's actually a good thing for ps that people are doing this - otherwise, not as much people are gonna buy their boxes. they're a business and what they do is maximize profit - it seems like this works for them. so the way i see it, it's a win-win situation.



Well on the codes I have seen, it does specifically state save $10 on your FIRST box. If its not your first box, then you are essentially cheating the system. Don't really see how that is a win for Popsugar at all. Who knows what kind of changes Popsugar has made since this site update, maybe now it will be more difficult to do it.

I also dont get the logic of "well if they are allowing it to happen, they must be ok with it" Well no, not really. If Popsugar was really ok with it then why wouldn't they just reduce the price to $29.98?

I respect your opinion. We will just have to agree to disagree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 18, 2014)

If PopSugar wanted to put a stop to this it's very easy to make that change in their database.  They and other subscription services get their items for a deep discount or free.  I don't really think it's as damaging to their bottom line as you may think.  $29.95 a month is better than $0.00 a month from a subscriber.  I'm positive they know about it and they allow it to happen.  I don't sub every month because the box doesn't interest me every month, so I do cancel my sub after it's shipped and come back when I feel like I want to.  If there's a code knocking around, I'll use it.  Do I NEED to?  No.  But I look at it like any other coupon, why pay more that is necessary?  Just my two cents.  Everybody does what they're comfortable with and I don't think PopSugar is ready to throw in the towel and call it a day because some people use a code once in awhile.  Like I said, as a database admin myself, the coding would be easy to do if they cared that much.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 18, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> I am probably in the minority here, but as a consumer I find it really disappointing that so many subscribers that post on here are just trying to find ways to cheat Popsugar out of $10 or sometimes more. I understand that coupon codes are great, but dont you think that when so many people use them dishonestly this adds up to quite a good chunk of change that ultimately might affect the items in our boxes?


I understand your logic and reasoning behind your post as in concerns to Popsugar.

I, for one, have cheated the system. Maybe not as far as others, since my September box was free from referrals (one including myself and the other my cousin). But cheating, is cheating. I do believe in getting a good deal, but I understand your reasoning that it hurts Popsugar as a business.

I wouldn't be surprised if Popsugar increased their monthly rate for boxes, due to seeing a pattern of free referral boxes/canceling/resubscribing customers. I also believe they have altered the site where cancellation would be a pain for customers, not as a nuisance to the customer, but as in order to retain what they lose through codes/system cheaters and whatnot. What I would suggest to Popsugar to diminish this type of account behavior is to not have codes available except through referral.

Maybe creating a referral points program like BirchBox to help sustain business and rewards to the customer. The products to purchase through rewards can be "hot" items from past boxes or maybe even some LE items, all in hopes of keeping the interest of customers and to put a stoppage to codes/referrals to self. (Disclaimer: I don't really know how the BirchBox program works, never been a subscriber, but I heard their rewards program is great)

But yes, I don't think people will stop cheating the system until their caught, unfortunately, or until Popsugar stops acceptance of codes.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 18, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> I have been coming on this site since first signing up for Popsugar 3 months ago. While I enjoy the spoilers, theres been a recurring theme that has begun to bother me.
> 
> I am probably in the minority here, but as a consumer I find it really disappointing that so many subscribers that post on here are just trying to find ways to cheat Popsugar out of $10 or sometimes more. I understand that coupon codes are great, but dont you think that when so many people use them dishonestly this adds up to quite a good chunk of change that ultimately might affect the items in our boxes?
> 
> ...


this is a friendly community of people and i feel it is unacceptable to bash everyone by accusing members of this thread of theft - how dare you make such an generalized accusation - if you have been lurking on this thread for 3 months, than why not contribute something positive or constructive? also, if a member on this thread works two jobs or has a trust fund, it is inappropriate for you to state who should be "splurging" (as you call it) on this "luxury" product or not - ironically it is actually none of YOUR business as to how members choose to spend their money - I find your comments quite disturbing, angry and unwarranted....

if you believe that the morals + ethics of the members of this thread are dishonest, i can not understand why you would waste your time here


----------



## saku (Sep 18, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> Well on the codes I have seen, it does specifically state save $10 on your FIRST box. If its not your first box, then you are essentially cheating the system. Don't really see how that is a win for Popsugar at all. Who knows what kind of changes Popsugar has made since this site update, maybe now it will be more difficult to do it.
> 
> I also dont get the logic of "well if they are allowing it to happen, they must be ok with it" Well no, not really. *If Popsugar was really ok with it then why wouldn't they just reduce the price to $29.98?*
> 
> I respect your opinion. We will just have to agree to disagree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i respect yours too. 

however, regarding one point you raised.. it's called "tiered pricing" (jk, i don't really know what it's actually called in the field..but this is how i call it). they have more than one price for their product to cater to a larger market. so those who are willing/able to work the codes get a different price from those who don't. and this happens everywhere. if some people are buying their product at a higher price, then they don't need to actually lower the price. they just need to have an alternative pricing to get the 'bargain shoppers' as well.


----------



## AustinsFinest (Sep 18, 2014)

pbpink said:


> this is a friendly community of people and i feel it is unacceptable to bash everyone by accusing members of this thread of theft - how dare you make such an generalized accusation - if you have been lurking on this thread for 3 months, than why not contribute something positive or constructive? also, if a member on this thread works two jobs or has a trust fund, it is inappropriate for you to state who should be "splurging" (as you call it) on this "luxury" product or not - ironically it is actually none of YOUR business as to how members choose to spend their money - I find your comments quite disturbing, angry and unwarranted....
> 
> if you believe that the morals + ethics of the members of this thread are dishonest, i can not understand why you would waste your time here


For a friendly community, your twisting of my words is anything but. I did not generalize. I stated..."so many subscribers". So please do not say that you find it "unacceptable to bash EVERYONE by accusing members of this thread of theft". I never used the word EVERYONE.

In my opinion, I stated something constructive. I also said this before and I will state it again, I am not angry nor was my post angry. I was stating something I had noticed through out the otherwise pleasant posts on here. I also do not think my time here is wasted. I love reading the spoilers and peoples opinions on the items we receive. Keyword : OPINION. I stated mine and totally get that it ruffled your feathers, but again do not twist my words nor turn this into something it is not.

Have a wonderful evening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AustinsFinest (Sep 18, 2014)

saku said:


> i respect yours too.
> 
> however, regarding one point you raised.. it's called "tiered pricing" (jk, i don't really know what it's actually called in the field..but this is how i call it). they have more than one price for their product to cater to a larger market. so those who are willing/able to work the codes get a different price from those who don't. and this happens everywhere. if some people are buying their product at a higher price, then they don't need to actually lower the price. they just need to have an alternative pricing to get the 'bargain shoppers' as well.


I totally get what you mean with the "tiered pricing"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just did not think of a subscription box on the same lines of a retail store, but I understand and you are probably correct.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't think it's "cheating" in the slightest, quite frankly.  As someone mentioned before, Popsugar could VERY easily make it impossible for a current/past subscriber to use a coupon.  It's a ridiculously easy thing to do.

Trust me, Popsugar knows and they don't care.  If they did, they'd do something about it.  They could stop releasing codes, for one.  But they don't.  They like to have subscribers.  

Trying to shame people by saying they are cheaters or that they don't deserve to be buying boxes if they need a coupon is pushing things a little too far.


----------



## kkrn83 (Sep 18, 2014)

Has anyone ever had a month where pop sugar forgot to send you a box you paid for? My tracking number has just said initiated since 9/8 and I have messaged pop sugar 3 times without a response. I called fed ex and they said that means it was never shipped. I am just a bit frustrated since the only way I can contact them is via email and I'm not getting a response. I've never had this issue before.


----------



## penny13 (Sep 18, 2014)

kkrn83 said:


> Has anyone ever had a month where pop sugar forgot to send you a box you paid for? My tracking number has just said initiated since 9/8 and I have messaged pop sugar 3 times without a response. I called fed ex and they said that means it was never shipped. I am just a bit frustrated since the only way I can contact them is via email and I'm not getting a response. I've never had this issue before.


I've never had this problem, but you could create a fake facebook (assuming you don't have a real one, you mentioned only using email), and PM them with your account info and the problem. Also, they might just be slow right now because they are getting so many emails due to the site changing. I hope you're able to figure it out!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 18, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> I totally get what you mean with the "tiered pricing"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Just did not think of a subscription box on the same lines of a retail store, but I understand and you are probably correct.


There are people who use lots of coupons when they go grocery shopping and there are people who use none. Going out of your way to find, accumulate and then remember to use then when you shop really says nothing about the person's economic situation, IMHO, it's just a matter of shopping method. For me, the hassle of creating and signing up with a new email address every month just isn't worth the $10 savings, further, I'm a worry wart/rule follower and I'm afraid of getting caught and being banned. LOL I don't use coupons when I go grocery shopping because I'm too busy to find them, clip them and actually remember to buy things I have coupons for. 

The issuers of coupons know that some people use their promotions (discounts) a lot and others don't use them at all. They are budgeting an amount for promotions (discounts) every month. If they needed to change something then they would, starting with their budget, like changing the promotion (discount) to $5 a month rather than $10. I have no doubts that the consistent use or lack of use by certain customers doesn't effect the items or quality of the products. There are much larger factors that would/could effect their budget than $10/box promotions.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> I have been coming on this site since first signing up for Popsugar 3 months ago. While I enjoy the spoilers, theres been a recurring theme that has begun to bother me.
> 
> I am probably in the minority here, but as a consumer I find it really disappointing that so many subscribers that post on here are just trying to find ways to cheat Popsugar out of $10 or sometimes more. I understand that coupon codes are great, but dont you think that when so many people use them dishonestly this adds up to quite a good chunk of change that ultimately might affect the items in our boxes?
> 
> ...


I cancelled because I didn't care for the service.   Don't assume anything.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 18, 2014)

I still can't get their new website to load. I tried another browser, and it wouldn't load there, either. They did send me two emails. One was marketing their new boxes. The other simply said "null." The subject line had indicated that it was in reference to my account. No shipping email, yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will persevere.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 18, 2014)

The new website is not loading for me tonight either.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 18, 2014)

Try this link: https://popsugar.onlinecheckout.com/checkout/login.ssp?sc=1&amp;reset=T&amp;login=T&amp;ext=F#login-register


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm having weird problems too. I was able to log in using my reset password. Tried to go to my account, and it logged me out. Then any attempt I make to log in, using old or new password doesn't work. I tried to have them send me a new password, but it said my e-mail isn't listed as a customer. It's the e-mail I just logged in with a few minutes ago! I just want to cancel (not to resub or anything, but just to cut some expenses).


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 18, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> ...I am probably in the minority here, but as a consumer I find it really disappointing that so many subscribers that post on here are just trying to find ways to cheat Popsugar out of $10 or sometimes more. I understand that coupon codes are great, but dont you think that when so many people use them dishonestly this adds up to quite a good chunk of change that ultimately might affect the items in our boxes?...
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


The short answer is no. Coming strictly from a business owner's perspective, (that's me). Having a bunch of people consistently buy boxes every month at a discount and sometimes even 2 or 3 boxes is a dream scenario. Marketing costs a small fortune. That's why offering promotions, gift w/ purchase, discounts, points, etc. is so attractive to suppliers. That's why we do it. The more you sell, the cheaper your cost per product / shipping is, the higher your profit margin goes &amp; everyone is happy. In the long run, 10 happy customers getting a good deal &amp; coming back for more is better than 5 customers paying full price. Don't get me wrong, I love the 5 customers who will pay full price, but I love just as much the person who uses consistent promotions (even if they have to ring up several separate transactions to do it). That's bread &amp; butter. I don't want them going somewhere else. It's just good business.


----------



## aweheck (Sep 18, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> For a friendly community, your twisting of my words is anything but. I did not generalize. I stated..."so many subscribers". So please do not say that you find it "unacceptable to bash EVERYONE by accusing members of this thread of theft". I never used the word EVERYONE.
> 
> In my opinion, I stated something constructive. I also said this before and I will state it again, I am not angry nor was my post angry. I was stating something I had noticed through out the otherwise pleasant posts on here. I also do not think my time here is wasted. I love reading the spoilers and peoples opinions on the items we receive. Keyword : OPINION. I stated mine and totally get that it ruffled your feathers, but again do not twist my words nor turn this into something it is not.
> 
> Have a wonderful evening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


. 
Well, you have stated your opinion and I think the term "cheaters" is a bit angry-negative on your part.

Anyone who uses any of the codes in any context is making a choice to use their time in relation to gaining a savings in their wallet. This does not detract to the contents of any of these subscription boxes, a high percentage of the items are listed with a "suggested" retail price.... The higher price tag items we all reasonably know are not going to sell for even 1/2 that price. I love this month's scarf, BUT a MSRP of $125? I hardly believe anyone would spend even $62.50. $20 to $30 is the reality and on sale it would be $14.99. MANY items in our boxes are free of cost (to popsugar) these are promo items that the companies use as a advertising write off. The companies want their products out there in consumer's hands. It is an advantage for Popsugar to be able to show how many boxes are going out each month..... This is encouraging to those companies to know that their products will be out to so many consumers.

It's much like a magazine subscription, you can pay the high news-stand pricing or subscribe for quite a bit less, or wait for the periodic monthly sales on subscriptions that knock them down to $5 (yes for a twelve month sub, I have many). The magazine publishers need the sales numbers to show to their advertisers how many consumers will have the probability of reading their adverts. There are many tiers as someone has already mentioned.

It all comes down to what it is worth to each person, worth spending your time to obtain a better price. Spend your money to use up less of your time. Just don't start throwing out negativity at large because others make different choices than you.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 19, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> *For a friendly community, your twisting of my words is anything but. I did not generalize. I stated..."so many subscribers".* So please do not say that you find it "unacceptable to bash EVERYONE by accusing members of this thread of theft". I never used the word EVERYONE.
> 
> *In my opinion, I stated something constructive.* I also said this before and I will state it again, I am not angry nor was my post angry. I was stating something I had noticed through out the otherwise pleasant posts on here. I also do not think my time here is wasted. I love reading the spoilers and peoples opinions on the items we receive. Keyword : OPINION. I stated mine and totally get that it ruffled your feathers, *but again do not twist my words* nor turn this into something it is not.
> 
> Have a wonderful evening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I'll let Merriam-Webster know to update the definition of "twisting words" to include quoting exactly what someone stated. Generalizing is exactly what you did. If you had stated specific members or instances of someone doing what you qualify as cheating that would be the opposite of generalizing.

In *MY* opinion you've said nothing constructive or informative, are extremely rude and completely tone-deaf if you think coming into a forum as a brand new member and calling the members cheaters, dishonest and bad with personal finances is going to get people to see your side of things. I'm sure this opinion will ruffle your feathers right back but that's the cross I'll bear.

Toodles!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 19, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> I have been coming on this site since first signing up for Popsugar 3 months ago. While I enjoy the spoilers, theres been a recurring theme that has begun to bother me.
> 
> I am probably in the minority here, but as a consumer I find it really disappointing that so many subscribers that post on here are just trying to find ways to cheat Popsugar out of $10 or sometimes more. I understand that coupon codes are great, but dont you think that when so many people use them dishonestly this adds up to quite a good chunk of change that ultimately might affect the items in our boxes?
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying, and where you're coming from in thought, but I disagree with you to an extent.  Being one of those ladies you think are cheating the system and being dishonest, I'm going to say my peace.  

Before you signed up, last year, boxes were cheaper.  They raised the price by about 5 bucks a month, claiming to have better curated boxes in the process.  Well, that didn't happen.  Boxes are no better than before, and often times worse, and they're charging more money.  They regularly claim a bunch of crap, if they say anything at all, and try to "pull one over" on their customers, including this price increase. 

I do not believe in cancelling and re-subbing each month just to use a discount.  You can easily send yourself a "gift" box without having to re-sub each month, and you can still use the $-off discount codes if there is one. I also don't agree with continually referring yourself to get free boxes.  I don't see anything wrong with sending a gift box. And to be honest, even though I don't agree with the sub/unsub/re-sub way--the company themselves LET people be able to do it, and they KNOW people do it, same with referrals.  If they are going to let people do it, then they can't complain and it isn't dishonest technically speaking.  It isn't like they're playing the system and nobody at the company knows about it.  If they cared or it affected them enough, they'd change the ability to do it in the first place.  

It isn't like people here are sitting around trying to find new ways to get more than what is clearly publicly advertised (discount codes), or new ways to get around having a sub.  There is only two ways...cancel and re-up later, or just buy gift boxes.  

This is just "my" opinion, but I find it rather tacky and rude to post that so many women here are lying cheats, which is basically what you said.  I don't find that any better of character than what you claim women here are doing.  Different issue, both suggest about a persons' character.  

I also don't think it is fair of you to make such harsh comments about what you've seen for 3 months now, when a good deal of us have been here posting and members of PopSugar for WAY longer than 3 months.  It is one thing to notice a pattern to something, and a whole other thing to unfairly judge the actions of those you barely "know".  Ya know?   This kind of comment from people is what makes this website community no fun and makes me not want to participate as much.  Coming in here and seeing somebody call me and others I've participated a long time with online here dishonest cheats isn't what I want to see, and doesn't provide anything positive to the community.  You want to continue paying full price, on principle, when you get nothing better for it, power to you.  That doesn't mean us, or anybody else online, are bad/cheat/dishonest, etc.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 19, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Popsugar increased their monthly rate for boxes, due to seeing a pattern of free referral boxes/canceling/resubscribing customers. I also believe they have altered the site where cancellation would be a pain for customers, not as a nuisance to the customer, but as in order to retain what they lose through codes/system cheaters and whatnot. What I would suggest to Popsugar to diminish this type of account behavior is to not have codes available except through referral.


 Popsugar increasing the monthly price last year is a major factor in people "cheating" the system now in the first place.  

They perfectly well knew when they increased prices stuff like this would happen more often.  Most people are doing it to get closer to the original box price, because the boxes aren't any better than before--so why should we pay more... I'm willing to bet a large portion of their sales is from customers using these codes as much as they can and buying multiple boxes each month/several months in a row.  

If somebody uses a coupon on 3 boxes in one month, they saved 5-10$ a box, but they also bought 3... even at 10$ off each box, that's still 90-100$ (if you pay tax like I have to), vs. 40$ for a full price box, because they'd only buy one without use of codes.  Popsugar still makes out with more money, more popularity to tout to get more products for their members, and they get box items very cheap or free, it isn't like they're paying anything near retail to provide the boxes. They are making out either instance.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 19, 2014)

*laughs/cries* I was able to reset my password and log in, with the link provided by the lovely forumite above. Only, my order/subscription isn't showing up in my account, because it was made before the site update. Do I still have a box coming? Probably. Will I get a shipment email? Maybe. Can not be confirmed or denied at this point. /whining


----------



## wurly (Sep 19, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> I have been coming on this site since first signing up for Popsugar 3 months ago. While I enjoy the spoilers, theres been a recurring theme that has begun to bother me.
> 
> I am probably in the minority here, but as a consumer I find it really disappointing that so many subscribers that post on here are just trying to find ways to cheat Popsugar out of $10 or sometimes more. I understand that coupon codes are great, but dont you think that when so many people use them dishonestly this adds up to quite a good chunk of change that ultimately might affect the items in our boxes?
> 
> ...


Do you work for Popsugar?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

wurly said:


> Do you work for Popsugar?


When I read that tirade, this is exactly what my question was!


----------



## JenTX (Sep 19, 2014)

AustinsFinest said:


> I have been coming on this site since first signing up for Popsugar 3 months ago. While I enjoy the spoilers, theres been a recurring theme that has begun to bother me.
> 
> I am probably in the minority here, but as a consumer I find it really disappointing that so many subscribers that post on here are just trying to find ways to cheat Popsugar out of $10 or sometimes more. I understand that coupon codes are great, but dont you think that when so many people use them dishonestly this adds up to quite a good chunk of change that ultimately might affect the items in our boxes?
> 
> ...


I think you missed one big fact about the coupon codes. The majority of us here do not create new accounts to use coupon codes. We are able to use them and do use them on our existing accounts. Therefore, Popsugar has created the codes so that they are usable by existing customers and not just first time customers. If a code is available to all of their customers, it is not cheating or dishonest to use it.

Secondly, no matter how much money you have, why would you spend more on an item just because you can? The rich do not stay rich by being stupid with money, and paying more for something that you can get for less is just not what I call smart with money. Additionally, no matter how much money We have or make, when Popsugar increased the price from $29.95 to $39.95 it had a lot of us questioning if The box was really something we needed. It's fun for $30, but for $40 I might rather use my money on something else. The fact is, Popsugar is a gamble. There have been months where I literally did not use a single item in the box. $40 lost is $40 lost, no matter what you have in the bank.

Lastly, Popsugar knows people use codes. It's part of their business model. They are still making a TON of money on this box. Not only are most of the items in the box given to Popsugar for free from advertising brands, but most of the brands also pay a fee to even be able to give those products to put in the box. It's all advertising. At the end of the day, they don't really care what you're paying. They really only raised the price so that they can appeal to more luxury brands to go into the box (it's a selling point that they can say the advertising items will reach people who can afford to drop $40 each month on their box). They want to have a high subscriber number to show advertisers. They're fine if you use a code to keep their numbers up.



saku said:


> about me: i just got my first popsugar box ever this month.
> 
> i really don't think that it's cheating, since (1) i find it hard to believe that popsugar doesn't know that this is going on, and (2) and if it hurts their business, they have the means to change their policy. so i think it's actually a good thing for ps that people are doing this - otherwise, not as much people are gonna buy their boxes. they're a business and what they do is maximize profit - it seems like this works for them. so the way i see it, it's a win-win situation.


 




AustinsFinest said:


> Well on the codes I have seen, it does specifically state save $10 on your FIRST box. If its not your first box, then you are essentially cheating the system. Don't really see how that is a win for Popsugar at all. Who knows what kind of changes Popsugar has made since this site update, maybe now it will be more difficult to do it.
> 
> I also dont get the logic of "well if they are allowing it to happen, they must be ok with it" Well no, not really. If Popsugar was really ok with it then why wouldn't they just reduce the price to $29.98?
> 
> I respect your opinion. We will just have to agree to disagree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  
I addressed your first box comment above.



biancardi said:


> I cancelled because I didn't care for the service.   Don't assume anything.


 
Also would like to point out that I was sad I couldn't cancel for the same reason. If you read my box contents comment post, I was pretty dissappinted with the September box as well as two of the other last four months.



QuixoticGirly said:


> The short answer is no. Coming strictly from a business owner's perspective, (that's me). Having a bunch of people consistently buy boxes every month at a discount and sometimes even 2 or 3 boxes is a dream scenario. Marketing costs a small fortune. That's why offering promotions, gift w/ purchase, discounts, points, etc. is so attractive to suppliers. That's why we do it. The more you sell, the cheaper your cost per product / shipping is, the higher your profit margin goes &amp; everyone is happy. In the long run, 10 happy customers getting a good deal &amp; coming back for more is better than 5 customers paying full price. Don't get me wrong, I love the 5 customers who will pay full price, but I love just as much the person who uses consistent promotions (even if they have to ring up several separate transactions to do it). That's bread &amp; butter. I don't want them going somewhere else. It's just good business.


Exactly!



aweheck said:


> .
> 
> Well, you have stated your opinion and I think the term "cheaters" is a bit angry-negative on your part.
> 
> ...


The magazine analogy is perfect. Popsugar is selling their box to advertisers the exact same way that magazines are. Magazines even give tons of their subscriptions away for free to get their numbers up.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 19, 2014)

What you dare speak about others, says nothing about them and everything about you.

Try you speak only the good you see, as you can then state, you encouraged others to speak the good as well. That is constructive...


----------



## pbpink (Sep 19, 2014)

for those who have purchased the rue la la code - have you been able to enter on your account in the gift section? with christmas coming (crazy how time flies!) i'm think of getting a few extra boxes here + there! thx for any info!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Sep 19, 2014)

Haha tall about a buzz kill!!! I mean I'm an honest and righteous person and I've been doing it on and off. I have to agree with the business owner as I too am a business owner I agree with her logic completely. Also let's not forget that popsugar most likely gets most of these items for free ( donation) or at a very nominal cost. Most of these companies would just prefer to get their name out there and they keep all of us buying more. we all have used the gift cards and added money to it im sure. And we probably have even bought more of a product that we have recieved. Its a win win for both companies popsugar and whoever the other company that supplies the product. So by "ripping them off or taking money" away from PopSugar is a far fetched rationalization on your end.it's almost 100 mark up or more I'm sure !!! I'm deeply disturbed by the reprimanding on you post. WOW


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll jump in to add that viewing using the discount codes as somehow gaming the system implies that PopSugar is run and staffed by stupid people rather than people who presumably have degrees in sales and marketing. I mean, I'll assume they know what they're doing and know how to use the internet to read a forum. It's not like this code-using is going on in secret. Can you imagine interns running around like headless chickens screaming, "Oh noes, they're finding ways to buy more boxes with the discount codes we gave them?" We're not snatching money from the destitute, here.

As others have said, they're in the business of selling product. 10 boxes sold at $29.99 is $299. 5 boxes sold at $39.99 is $199. So, you know, more sold is more cash, particularly when obtaining the product costs PS next to nothing. It's not like they're bearing manufacturing costs.

And while you must feel dogpiled upon by this point, I'll add my 2 cents as well: you don't know ANYONE'S financial situation or rationale for spending money. Value isn't the same as cost. So maybe you shouldn't assume that $10 code is the difference between someone feeding their children or letting them starve, or something equally dire (which is implied in your criticism that if people need the codes so much they shouldn't be buying luxury items -- which is really a BS sentiment. What, non-rich people can't treat themselves to something nice? Whatever.).

Ok, whew! All that said, I had a three month sub that ran out with September's box, and with the site reset, I have no idea what's going to happen with October's box. I know I should roll over to month-to-month, but I'm a little unsettled by not seeing that reflected in my account.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 19, 2014)

The recent posts attacking some of us really was a downer for me. I come here for fun this is the one place that I enjoy and find relaxing with fun supportive woman.   I never judge others nor would I .  Its kind or wrong I think. Hope we can turn this thread around soon .  Popsugar knows lots of us use the codes they have to.  They are not loosing money they get the items for free or almost free.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 19, 2014)

There is an unboxing video on youtube up, and the woman says her scarf has pretty colors of copper and green, but she didn't open it to show the camera! I wanted to reach into the computer screen and grab it out of her hands!

Edit to add: She didn't open the plastic, so my theory is that she couldn't actually see the colors, and probably got the same scarf as everyone else.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 19, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> There is an unboxing video on youtube up, and the woman says her scarf has pretty colors of copper and green, but she didn't open it to show the camera! I wanted to reach into the computer screen and grab it out of her hands!
> 
> Edit to add: She didn't open the plastic, so my theory is that she couldn't actually see the colors, and probably got the same scarf as everyone else.


I've seen color variations of this scarf online, but not any in copper/green.  I've seen taupe, grey/raisin (what we received), and a blue tone one.  I agree, she probably is mistaken on the color through the plastic.  

Unrelated to scarves, but box related... The headphones suck monkey balls.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I used them one night, and they were really great sound/bass.  I went to use them a few days later, and the right side wont work any more.  Part of me feels like contacting PopSugar about them, but I don't really want another pair of crappy earbuds.  Good thing I like the rest of the box!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 19, 2014)

Not too sure if the girl works for Popsugar... but it definitely sounds like it.

People have different opinions, even though I agreed with her to an extent.. I think she could've have approached the forum in a better way w/her concerns...

But, let's just focus on the October box! Lol.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 19, 2014)

I agree with @@nikkicorleone, let's talk October.

I need some more candles in my life, preferably a Fall one. I get doubly excited for the fall boxes! I took all last fall and winter off of PS, so I am excited for the next few months!

if it would stop being 100+ degrees everyday, that would help.


----------



## IffB (Sep 19, 2014)

Just wanted to thank posters for suggesting socks on Nike.com to use the voucher - 3 pack coming my way at no extra cost!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 19, 2014)

And I just realized I did all that Fall/Let's be happy talk and this is the September thread, duh. Moving along now....lol


----------



## atomic (Sep 19, 2014)

I got a pair of yoga shoes on sale with the Nike code I received and I love them! They're really comfortable.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 19, 2014)

atomic said:


> I got a pair of yoga shoes on sale with the Nike code I received and I love them! They're really comfortable.


Are they the wrap shoe style things?  If they are-are they non slip on the bottom?


----------



## atomic (Sep 19, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Are they the wrap shoe style things?  If they are-are they non slip on the bottom?


Yep! They've got a traction pattern on the bottom. These are the ones I got: http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/pd/studio-wrap-training-shoe/pid-854861/pgid-1296148 (I'd insert a photo but the image extension isn't allowed for some reason)


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 19, 2014)

atomic said:


> Yep! They've got a traction pattern on the bottom. These are the ones I got: http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/pd/studio-wrap-training-shoe/pid-854861/pgid-1296148 (I'd insert a photo but the image extension isn't allowed for some reason)


Aw man, of course they're out of stock on my size (in this color)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But these look perfect for home workouts for me.  I have tile floors, and I prefer to work out more barefoot than in shoes, these look great.  I'll have to check out the other ones in stock.

Edited: Question-- Do you find they run a bit small or narrow?  Or pretty true to size and stretchy where it crosses over the foot.  Seems a lot of people say they run a bit small sometimes, and I have a high instep as well.  Maybe I should chance it and get the 10.5 size instead of the 9/10...hmmm.


----------



## atomic (Sep 19, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Aw man, of course they're out of stock on my size (in this color)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But these look perfect for home workouts for me.  I have tile floors, and I prefer to work out more barefoot than in shoes, these look great.  I'll have to check out the other ones in stock.
> 
> Edited: Question-- Do you find they run a bit small or narrow?  Or pretty true to size and stretchy where it crosses over the foot.  Seems a lot of people say they run a bit small sometimes, and I have a high instep as well.  Maybe I should chance it and get the 10.5 size instead of the 9/10...hmmm.


When I'm working out at home, I actually prefer being barefoot too - so these help at keeping me from sliding around.

I'm a size 7/8 wide and after reading the reviews that said they fit small, I decided to get the size 7.5-9 and they fit perfectly. I'd say you should go for it! Especially because all of the other ones in stock are so expensive and have less positive reviews than this style.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 19, 2014)

atomic said:


> When I'm working out at home, I actually prefer being barefoot too - so these help at keeping me from sliding around.
> 
> I'm a size 7/8 wide and after reading the reviews that said they fit small, I decided to get the size 7.5-9 and they fit perfectly. I'd say you should go for it! Especially because all of the other ones in stock are so expensive and have less positive reviews than this style.


I just got done buying them.  Hopefully they fit.  I'm thinking with my high instep I'd need to size up anyways or they'll cut into the top of my foot.  I usually use a yoga mat to help not sliding on the floor...but my cats both think it is an invitation to come crawl/claw on it, so I don't bother anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There has to be some ingredient that attracts cats in that stuff, it is like crack once it hits the floor.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 19, 2014)

IffB said:


> Just wanted to thank posters for suggesting socks on Nike.com to use the voucher - 3 pack coming my way at no extra cost!


Oh!! I'm totally doing this!!


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Sep 19, 2014)

When you use the Nike gift card, where do you put in the free shipping code? I tried putting it in the promo box, but nothing happened, it looks like it's still charging me for shipping. Any advice?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

rebeccamarietta said:


> When you use the Nike gift card, where do you put in the free shipping code? I tried putting it in the promo box, but nothing happened, it looks like it's still charging me for shipping. Any advice?


you have to register and be logged in to use it.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks!! Off to shop


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Sep 19, 2014)

I got a pair of shorts on clearance and paid nothing! Awesome!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2014)

Okay, I got my box a few days ago...and I'm happy with it!

The scarf is cute and feels so silky and soft. I like the color...and most of my scarves are brighter patterns or prints, so it's good to branch out with a more "neutral" one!

Earbuds - I got the blue and they are cute...however, they feel and sound kinda cheap. Then again, I'm one of "those people" who will spend 80-100 on headphones. But, these arent' terrible, and they're good enough to go in my work bag. 

Pencils - cute, probably won't use...but maybe at school!

Notecards - super cute!

Hairspray - smells nice.

Chocolate - YUM.

AND. The brownie. I saw everyone complain about it, and I absolutely HATE the thinkthin brownie crunch bars, and I think the Hail Merry Macaroons are absolutely disgusting...but I was surprised to like the brownie. Maybe I"m crazy, but I thought it tasted good, and it didn't have that gross chalky texture that many of the raw chocolatey things I've tried have.


----------



## gingerneko (Sep 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I don't think it's "cheating" in the slightest, quite frankly.  As someone mentioned before, Popsugar could VERY easily make it impossible for a current/past subscriber to use a coupon.  It's a ridiculously easy thing to do.
> 
> Trust me, Popsugar knows and they don't care.  If they did, they'd do something about it.  They could stop releasing codes, for one.  But they don't.  They like to have subscribers.


Perhaps they like telling their shareholders how many new subs they get every month. It could be as simple as that.

As other women pointed out, the business model is set up this way for a reason. Think about it -- if the brands are willing to give away GWPs from stores like Ulta and Sephora, and you can bet your ass the stores don't pay for those free samples/deluxe/GWP items, why wouldn't they want to spend money to reach a _targeted_ audience that specifically wants products like theirs? It's a win-win for both PS and the suppliers. 

Also, as others have said -- if the company was dead set on making people pay full price, they wouldn't give out discounts and incentives. I think they probably had a dropoff in subscriptions when they raised the price, tbh. Can you imagine how upset people would be if, say, BirchBox went up to $12.50 a month? 

The idea that the $10 isn't that much is a fallacy. I use the coupons I get in the mail from many brands, or share them. I use coupons and phone apps for digital discounts. Using coupons provided by the manufacturer is doing what they intended you to do with them. Moreover, that theoretical $10 might end up going toward buying another product from one of the companies in that month's box. The box suppliers are looking to build brand recognition, and with luxury items, this is one of the best ways to do it. If a company objects, they'll change policy -- much like BB did recently with the policy about gift card purchases with bonus points.


----------



## skyflower (Sep 20, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> If a company objects, they'll change policy -- much like BB did recently with the policy about gift card purchases with bonus points.


They did recently change their terms of service. We'll see in the next cycle or 2 how it affects coupon codes. And if it does affect them I guess it means they objected?

I'm an annual subber so I have little stake in this. Except I appreciate coupons to buy gift subs (with coupons and spoilers) for future holiday gifts.


----------



## numbersmom (Sep 20, 2014)

Does anyone know if Sept sold out? Their site is down for maintenance.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 20, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> Does anyone know if Sept sold out? Their site is down for maintenance.


It wasn't as of 2am this morning.  They said on their Facebook page October boxes wont be up to buy until late September.  Which is a lot later than normal...maybe they're having to iron out kinks in their new system before they put boxes up?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been amazed at just how much I have loved the August and Sept. boxes, such an improvement from when I had cancelled last year. Here's hoping for a spectacular October box.


----------



## Jenn10 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have had my September box for almost a week,and I actually really like it.

I have not tried the earbuds yet, they are still in the package, they are like everyone else's, cobalt blue. They will be useful when I get tired of plain white apple earbuds I have around. 

I like the scarf-- mine is raisin too, but look more brownish depending on lights, but I wouldn't pay more than $30 on it. Will be useful in later October.

I just used nike promo to buy a shirt and a pair of socks for bf, my treat to him and paid $16 out of pocket. 

Pencils and postcards-- Haven't used them, but I welcome these types of items anytime.

Hairspray-- Don't use it myself, but will gift to a friend later.

Chocolate- I prefer dark chocolate, so bf is working on them.

I am overall happy with August and September-- I will order October box if/when there is a promo code I can use. Hope it will be _heavily_ fall themed.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 21, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Perhaps they like telling their shareholders how many new subs they get every month. It could be as simple as that.
> 
> As other women pointed out, the business model is set up this way for a reason. Think about it -- if the brands are willing to give away GWPs from stores like Ulta and Sephora, and you can bet your ass the stores don't pay for those free samples/deluxe/GWP items, why wouldn't they want to spend money to reach a _targeted_ audience that specifically wants products like theirs? It's a win-win for both PS and the suppliers.
> 
> ...


your post made me think of how bed, bath + beyond sends out endless coupons for 20% - most items are marked up to then get the 20% discount - I know when I bought a dyson, with the coupon it was same as best price at other stores....

I am waiting to buy OCT box, wish it would move to next month!


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 21, 2014)

This was my first Popsugar box and I'm quite pleased with it. I love, love, love the scarf. The reason I subscribed was the scarf spoiler. I wouldn't pay $125 for it, but I would pay $30 for it, which is what I paid for the box. I'm not in love with the note cards, but I will use them to send a note when I send out a swap package. The pencils I don't care about but my my 5 year old daughter was really excited about them so I gave them to her. I use hairspray almost daily so I will use that. The chocolates are delicious. I don't need the ear buds (I already have several pairs) but I think I will give them to my brother along with an iTunes gift card for this birthday. I don't really want/need anything from Nike, but I am going to buy my hubby some new socks with the gift card since most of his socks have seen better days and should be thrown away. I plan to save the tape measure that came with the Nike gift card to put in my work bag since I can never seem to find one at work when I need one. Haven't tried the brownie yet, not sure if I want to!


----------



## bluegnu (Sep 21, 2014)

So.. I've had my box for just over a week and I just NOW realized I'm missing the notecards! This is the first time I've ever been missing an item. Any experience with this and Popsugar? Do I just email customer service and tell them what happened?


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 21, 2014)

bluegnu said:


> So.. I've had my box for just over a week and I just NOW realized I'm missing the notecards! This is the first time I've ever been missing an item. Any experience with this and Popsugar? Do I just email customer service and tell them what happened?


Yep, just email them that they were missing and they should send you some replacements.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauren2828 (Sep 23, 2014)

Whew I missed a lot in this thread! In regards to the coupon codes, if Popsugar boxes were in such high demand they would sell out in advance and subscribers would not have the opportunity to cancel each month and resubscribe with new codes. This was the case a couple years ago when I first started subbing, I ordered in October, but the box was sold out until December! I wouldn't have canceled then and tried to resubscribe with a code for fear of missing a month or two. Now it is obvious that the demand is not there because the September box is still available at the end of the month. I believe that if a coupon code is available, then it is fair game to be used. I don't use one every month (I usually buy 3 or 6 month subs and tell my husband it is a birthday or anniversary gift), but if it is a really good box I use a code to pick up a second box to gift. Do I feel bad about using a code? No, because the boxes are not sold out and I'm sure they would rather sell another box for $30 to me instead of not selling it at all.


----------



## Pixels (Sep 23, 2014)

I just ordered another box. Does anyone know how long it will take to ship? I ordered it about a week ago and it just says processing....


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 23, 2014)

It might be the Oct box now.


----------



## penny13 (Sep 23, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> It might be the Oct box now.



It's still september from what I'm seeing - "

Your subscription will start with the September 2014 box."


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 23, 2014)

I got my box yesterday. There was no shipping email. But I was just so happy to finally lay my hands on that scarf. It is sooooo soft and sheer, and delicate. I love it. It feels and looks very expensive. I've never paid more than $30 for a decorative scarf, but I totally get why people would pay that much for it, if they can afford it. It is way bigger than I thought. I have to fold it in half to get it to look like a scarf, which is fine. I tried making it into an "open cover up" like in the scarf video, upthread and it was dragging on the floor. I expect I will wear it a lot this fall.

Classy confession of the day: I recently figured out that I can wear a scarf over my top, and go braless in public. I'm not sure if I'm a genius for figuring this out, or an idiot for not thinking of it sooner.

I ate the brownie. It was weird. I liked it. It tasted good, but it smelled like tamari sauce?


----------



## pbpink (Sep 23, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I got my box yesterday. There was no shipping email. But I was just so happy to finally lay my hands on that scarf. It is sooooo soft and sheer, and delicate. I love it. It feels and looks very expensive. I've never paid more than $30 for a decorative scarf, but I totally get why people would pay that much for it, if they can afford it. It is way bigger than I thought. I have to fold it in half to get it to look like a scarf, which is fine. I tried making it into an "open cover up" like in the scarf video, upthread and it was dragging on the floor. I expect I will wear it a lot this fall.
> 
> Classy confession of the day: I recently figured out that I can wear a scarf over my top, and go braless in public. I'm not sure if I'm a genius for figuring this out, or an idiot for not thinking of it sooner.
> 
> I ate the brownie. It was weird. I liked it. It tasted good, but it smelled like tamari sauce?


love scarf over top comment! so many times rushing kids to school to not be late, i've wrapped myself in a scarf! i always walk them in and we pass parents, officers, crossing guards, bus duty teachers and so on! only us with smaller boobs could pull it off - one of my besties has to sleep in a bra, for me i would go crazy, her real boobs and she is tiny!! first thing i do when i get home is take it off and get in comfy clothes!! 

tamari sauce!?! ha! i don't do nuts, i despise peanut butter - did not eat brownie nor other nut thing, gave to the aforementioned officer on way to school on a non late day, who loves PS snacks!!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 23, 2014)

pbpink said:


> love scarf over top comment! so many times rushing kids to school to not be late, i've wrapped myself in a scarf! i always walk them in and we pass parents, officers, crossing guards, bus duty teachers and so on! only us with smaller boobs could pull it off - one of my besties has to sleep in a bra, for me i would go crazy, her real boobs and she is tiny!! first thing i do when i get home is take it off and get in comfy clothes!!
> 
> tamari sauce!?! ha! i don't do nuts, i despise peanut butter - did not eat brownie nor other nut thing, gave to the aforementioned officer on way to school on a non late day, who loves PS snacks!!


I dunno, I am a C cup, so not too tiny, I just wear a big scarf. I guess that is tiny compared to some. I have hives, right now, so a bra is like cruel and unusual punishment. I still need to run errands and go to class, so this was my solution. I don't think sleeping in a bra is good for you. Your boobs have lymph nodes and if you wear a bra too much you can get scar tissue. Even when I am not itchy, I try to only wear a bra when I am going to be in public, or around mixed company. It's for health reasons.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 23, 2014)

I can see how you'd get scar tissue if you were wearing the wrong size, but a well-fitting bra should be completely comfortable. (I mean, no more inconvenient or uncomfortable than wearing a shirt)


----------



## Babs (Sep 23, 2014)

beware of the back of your earrings! I just snagged my scarf on it. Very delicate but still love it.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 24, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I can see how you'd get scar tissue if you were wearing the wrong size, but a well-fitting bra should be completely comfortable. (I mean, no more inconvenient or uncomfortable than wearing a shirt)


A friend of mine has scar tissue lumps from her bra, that was what her doctor called them. I envy you, if bras are not any more uncomfortable than a shirt. I spend money on the better, more flattering, more comfortable bras, and I still think they are torture after a few hours. I don't even do push ups or anything like that.


----------



## jebest (Sep 24, 2014)

I can never find a bra that fits, I guess I am just bra stupid, when I do the "measuring" the size they suggest does not even come close to fitting. Will never understand bras  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 24, 2014)

Agreed on the bras not being comfortable, even what I measure as my correct size. I generally take them off as soon as I get home too.

This led to one being on the back of the couch, which my 3-year-old daughter grabbed and pretended to take a bite of. To which I said "Bras are not food!" which made her laugh hysterically! Then she kept saying it back to me along with "Don't eat the bra!" And also shared that with my husband while they were in line at the grocery store! She's silly.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 24, 2014)

For those who are well-endowed, this is comfortable to wear around the house, and provides some very light support:

http://www.amazon.com/BreastNest-Womens-Alternative-Large-Orchid/dp/B00N36JT1E/

I personally wouldn't wear one without something over it, but apparently some people just wear them as-is.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 24, 2014)

I used the Nike gift card to buy the most obnoxious lime green shorts known to man. I love them and I need them in every color now. I wear sport shorts like the president wears suits.


----------



## LetsGeaux (Sep 24, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> For those who are well-endowed, this is comfortable to wear around the house, and provides some very light support:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BreastNest-Womens-Alternative-Large-Orchid/dp/B00N36JT1E/
> 
> I personally wouldn't wear one without something over it, but apparently some people just wear them as-is.


This is the BEST!!!!!! Thank you!! I have learned so much in the few months as part of this community.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 24, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I dunno, I am a C cup, so not too tiny, I just wear a big scarf. I guess that is tiny compared to some. I have hives, right now, so a bra is like cruel and unusual punishment. I still need to run errands and go to class, so this was my solution. I don't think sleeping in a bra is good for you. Your boobs have lymph nodes and if you wear a bra too much you can get scar tissue. Even when I am not itchy, I try to only wear a bra when I am going to be in public, or around mixed company. It's for health reasons.


you beat me! i am a B.....you poor thing with hives, is it from an allergy? how long does it last? ouchy! i would never wear a bra if it was an option but some outfits def require one even with my size! also, mine kill b/c of monthly ordeal, then i need one! my mother still freaks on me (yes, fully grown up with kiddos) about not wearing bras but much worse about my refusal of wearing PANTYHOSE! she does not understand how anyone can live life nor go anywhere without wearing pantyhose as she calls them!! i did just read that kate middleton wears them so perhaps my mom is right!! ha!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 24, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I can see how you'd get scar tissue if you were wearing the wrong size, but a well-fitting bra should be completely comfortable. (I mean, no more inconvenient or uncomfortable than wearing a shirt)


i have tried every kind, every style and always uncomfy! i wish they felt like a shirt, i love the cami's with built in ones..those are probably the most comfortable for me!!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 24, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> For those who are well-endowed, this is comfortable to wear around the house, and provides some very light support:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BreastNest-Womens-Alternative-Large-Orchid/dp/B00N36JT1E/
> 
> I personally wouldn't wear one without something over it, but apparently some people just wear them as-is.


mine are way too small! if i wore that with nothing over it to drop kids at school, i would be talk of the town - then again they would probably be laughing as i would need at least 4 of the PS pink balls from the march box shoved inside to even be able to wear it!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 25, 2014)

jebest said:


> I can never find a bra that fits, I guess I am just bra stupid, when I do the "measuring" the size they suggest does not even come close to fitting. Will never understand bras  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me either!  When I measure it says I need a band like 5 sizes or so bigger than I normally wear, and cup sizes so big I could fit another set of boobs in them!  I think the way things are measured is inaccurate for certain shapes of boobs.  And it feels to me like certain brands are cutting their sizes smaller than they used to.  (Target, I'm looking at you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)  You're not stupid, bras are stupid! haha


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 25, 2014)

pbpink said:


> you beat me! i am a B.....you poor thing with hives, is it from an allergy? how long does it last? ouchy! i would never wear a bra if it was an option but some outfits def require one even with my size! also, mine kill b/c of monthly ordeal, then i need one! my mother still freaks on me (yes, fully grown up with kiddos) about not wearing bras but much worse about my refusal of wearing PANTYHOSE! she does not understand how anyone can live life nor go anywhere without wearing pantyhose as she calls them!! i did just read that kate middleton wears them so perhaps my mom is right!! ha!


They need to make some pantyhose that are cooling on the legs!  That's the only way you'd ever get me in another pair before I die.  Seriously, so freaking hot and itchy!  *shudders*  

I get hormonal hive like itching every other month it seems, usually on the edges of my chest (sometimes outer edges, lately inner edges).  I googled it and apparently a ton of women are getting this issue more and more these days, and nobody knows why, even doctors.  I can't wear my usual underwire bras when this happens, but there is a bra I got at Target that is so comfortable and doesn't irritate the itching too bad.  It is as comfy as a tshirt (and I'm a D cup). 

It holds shape well, and is stretchy, but not thin and flimsy like those Genie bras etc.  This one is sturdy and fits well under most shirts, even low cut ones.  

http://www.target.com/p/playtex-women-s-simply-sized-wirefree-bra-p844/-/A-14505683#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 25, 2014)

Quick rave!  I got my Nike order today.  I bought the pink studio wrap shoes that were on clearance, and they are awesome!  I'm happy PopSugar put the Nike gift card in the box this month.  One of the few gift cards I've received from them that was truly useful.  

If anybody is looking at the studio wraps, I suggest sizing up one size.  I'm a firm 9.5/10, and ordered these in the xl size--for 10.5-12 shoe size.  They fit my feet perfect, and there is NO way they'd fit a 10.5-12, lol.  

And thanks again to whoever it was that originally suggested them in a post!  I am too tired to go look the post up, but you know who you are, lol.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 25, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> A friend of mine has scar tissue lumps from her bra, that was what her doctor called them. I envy you, if bras are not any more uncomfortable than a shirt. I spend money on the better, more flattering, more comfortable bras, and I still think they are torture after a few hours. I don't even do push ups or anything like that.





jebest said:


> I can never find a bra that fits, I guess I am just bra stupid, when I do the "measuring" the size they suggest does not even come close to fitting. Will never understand bras  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Moonittude said:


> pbpink, on 24 Sept 2014 - 5:27 PM, said:i have tried every kind, every style and always uncomfy! i wish they felt like a shirt, i love the cami's with built in ones..those are probably the most comfortable for me!!





normajean2008 said:


> Me either!  When I measure it says I need a band like 5 sizes or so bigger than I normally wear, and cup sizes so big I could fit another set of boobs in them!  I think the way things are measured is inaccurate for certain shapes of boobs.  And it feels to me like certain brands are cutting their sizes smaller than they used to.  (Target, I'm looking at you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)  You're not stupid, bras are stupid! haha


I've posted this fit guide before, can't remember which thread, and a lot of people found it helpful:

http://www.reddit.com/r/ABraThatFits/wiki/fit_guide

This fit guide (honestly the whole subreddit, and all the links on the sidebar to the right) is immensely helpful in helping you measure properly and taking all of those measurements to find bras that will fit. A bra of the right fit honestly should not feel like torture. Everything else I have to say is said better on the fit guide, so just check it out.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 25, 2014)

pbpink said:


> you beat me! i am a B.....you poor thing with hives, is it from an allergy? how long does it last? ouchy! i would never wear a bra if it was an option but some outfits def require one even with my size! also, mine kill b/c of monthly ordeal, then i need one! my mother still freaks on me (yes, fully grown up with kiddos) about not wearing bras but much worse about my refusal of wearing PANTYHOSE! she does not understand how anyone can live life nor go anywhere without wearing pantyhose as she calls them!! i did just read that kate middleton wears them so perhaps my mom is right!! ha!


I have mystery allergies. I think I have figured out that this time it was triggered by murumuru oil, which is in my new tarte lipstick. A few years ago, I had a reoccurring hives problem, and murumuru was one of the suspects, but so was gardenia. This time wasn't as bad. I am tapering off the steroids, and still have some hives, but they seem to be getting better. I'm taking every antihistamine known to western medicine, plus a few natural ones. I've had the hives for over a month, now, but I think they will continue to get better now that I have stopped using the lipstick. Thanks for the empathy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Sep 25, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> They need to make some pantyhose that are cooling on the legs!  That's the only way you'd ever get me in another pair before I die.  Seriously, so freaking hot and itchy!  *shudders*
> 
> I get hormonal hive like itching every other month it seems, usually on the edges of my chest (sometimes outer edges, lately inner edges).  I googled it and apparently a ton of women are getting this issue more and more these days, and nobody knows why, even doctors.  I can't wear my usual underwire bras when this happens, but there is a bra I got at Target that is so comfortable and doesn't irritate the itching too bad.  It is as comfy as a tshirt (and I'm a D cup).
> 
> ...


Huh, I get something like that too, with an itchy rash on the edge of my chest (where the bra would touch). It comes and goes. It didn't occur to me that it could be hormone related. Happens on my neck sometimes too. I'll have to check into the Target one (I'm a C or a D, depending on which measurement method I use!) And I never wear pantyhose!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 26, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> I have mystery allergies. I think I have figured out that this time it was triggered by murumuru oil, which is in my new tarte lipstick. A few years ago, I had a reoccurring hives problem, and murumuru was one of the suspects, but so was gardenia. This time wasn't as bad. I am tapering off the steroids, and still have some hives, but they seem to be getting better. I'm taking every antihistamine known to western medicine, plus a few natural ones. I've had the hives for over a month, now, but I think they will continue to get better now that I have stopped using the lipstick. Thanks for the empathy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that is so scary!! around late high school, out of no where I became allergic to cats, really scary bad hives, can't even go in a house or near someone if they have cats.....strangely, we had both dogs + cats growing up so I always thought it was bizarre as one day it just happened, I never actually went to allergist, I just avoid - at same time it started, I took pill for medical reasons so I always wondered but long off pill now and still highly allergic......but at least I know exactly what it is, I can't imagine not knowing for sure.....I wonder if you can try an eastern doctor, more and more western doctors are starting to incorporate eastern views - it has been around for a long, long time, even longer than this SEPT box for sure! this box will be on PS forever like ground hogs day! hope you feel better, have a great w/e + my goodness forget the bra!!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 26, 2014)

MarylandGirl said:


> Huh, I get something like that too, with an itchy rash on the edge of my chest (where the bra would touch). It comes and goes. It didn't occur to me that it could be hormone related. Happens on my neck sometimes too. I'll have to check into the Target one (I'm a C or a D, depending on which measurement method I use!) And I never wear pantyhose!


welcome to the no pantyhose club! could def could be hormonal + allergy related, sometimes excema could cause too! target has nice bras, I think better made than VS too!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 26, 2014)

just realized no one posted code in this thread! rec'd email from PS for $15 off SEPT box, code is SEPT15 only good until 9/27 11:59PM PST (works on my old account too!)


----------



## Pixels (Sep 26, 2014)

How long can they take to ship? I ordered another box about ten days ago and it says pending still.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 26, 2014)

Pixels said:


> How long can they take to ship? I ordered another box about ten days ago and it says pending still.


b/c of new website I don't think we know....I'll ask PS but my last question took a long time to answer - you could try asking on FB but their usual respone is to email them!?!?


----------



## Pixels (Sep 26, 2014)

pbpink said:


> b/c of new website I don't think we know....I'll ask PS but my last question took a long time to answer - you could try asking on FB but their usual respone is to email them!?!?


Thanks, I did e-mail them and I got a canned response saying they were overwhelmed with e-mails and would get back to me. That was a few days ago.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 26, 2014)

It won't let me order another box!!!!


----------



## skyflower (Sep 26, 2014)

Pixels said:


> How long can they take to ship? I ordered another box about ten days ago and it says pending still.


Same here. Ordered a second box with code the day after site reopened. No shipping notices yet. My raw vegan brownie had an expiration of 9/30, I hope to get a 2nd sept box before then


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 27, 2014)

I just ordered my second box yesterday, I did it as a gift to make it easy.  The site states that it will be the September box, but there is no shipping information. 

I am still waiting on FFF so not too concerned yet.


----------



## Karise (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my September box  to ship (that I ordered on the 18th), I am really hoping that it ships before October first as I have no desire to be charged for October's box before September ships.  My emails to them have been answered with, a "we will answer you later, thanks for your patience" message. Bleh.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm starting to reconsider ordering next month. I ordered 2 extra boxes the day the site went back up and still neither have shipped. Tomorrow is the last day of September! At this rate I won't have them until November.


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 29, 2014)

I haven't updated, but I just ordered last week. I am curious if backdoor tracking will still work.


----------



## Pixels (Sep 29, 2014)

I ordered over ten days ago and nothing. I e-mailed and it took them several days to respond. All they said was we will let you know when it ships  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> disappointing since I wanted to give my aunt the scarf for her bday which is coming up next week so I don't know if I will receive it in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 29, 2014)

I am wondering if they will even ship before the Oct boxes now. The site update was a bad idea in my opinion.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 30, 2014)

Finally got a tracking notice. My second box should be here next Thursday.


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just got my Nike gift card order in the mail:  A cute NY Yankees dryfit tee on clearance for $14.99!  I applied the remaining $5 toward a Derek Jeter tee for my hubby for Christmas.  Can't beat 2 day shipping!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Sep 30, 2014)

Anyone else who ordered another box with the Sept15 code get billed then all of sudden (today) have it say "N/A" in the shipment section for that on the account? They haven't refunded me so I am pissed.


----------



## yjk98 (Oct 1, 2014)

Did anyone else find the Nicole Miller earphones to be of very poor quality? Mine produce so much background noise. I can't really hear well. The person I call say they can't hear me well either.  I'm wondering if I got a dud and should ask for a new pair. They're worse than my cheap $2 earphones w/ mic.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Oct 1, 2014)

yjk98 said:


> Did anyone else find the Nicole Miller earphones to be of very poor quality? Mine produce so much background noise. I can't really hear well. The person I call say they can't hear me well either.  I'm wondering if I got a dud and should ask for a new pair. They're worse than my cheap $2 earphones w/ mic.


Mine stop playing if I hold the cord the wrong way :/ I think they are just pretty bad headphones.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 1, 2014)

yjk98 said:


> Did anyone else find the Nicole Miller earphones to be of very poor quality? Mine produce so much background noise. I can't really hear well. The person I call say they can't hear me well either.  I'm wondering if I got a dud and should ask for a new pair. They're worse than my cheap $2 earphones w/ mic.


Mine sounded great the first time I used them with my ipod.  Then a couple nights later I went to use them again and the right side wont work at all.  They are just crap quality, in my opinion.


----------



## jbd90 (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone else have issues with the hair spray? I have to press really hard using two hands for anything to come out!


----------



## Padawan (Oct 1, 2014)

yjk98 said:


> Did anyone else find the Nicole Miller earphones to be of very poor quality? Mine produce so much background noise. I can't really hear well. The person I call say they can't hear me well either.  I'm wondering if I got a dud and should ask for a new pair. They're worse than my cheap $2 earphones w/ mic.


Only one ear works on mine. I emailed them about it but have yet to hear back. I wonder if I should have even bothered, now that I see multiple complaints. The most likely thing they'll do is send another pair, but those might just be defective, too.

I also worry because in Feb. I got a jewelry roll that had a stuck zipper, and they sent me a replacement. Now just a few months later I am complaining again about another bad product, so I hope they don't think I am trying to scam them or something. It should give me pause though, the fact that i got two bad products in the same year. But I still do love PSMH overall, and will likely buy another box in the future if I like any spoilers.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 2, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Me either! When I measure it says I need a band like 5 sizes or so bigger than I normally wear, and cup sizes so big I could fit another set of boobs in them! I think the way things are measured is inaccurate for certain shapes of boobs. And it feels to me like certain brands are cutting their sizes smaller than they used to. (Target, I'm looking at you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) You're not stupid, bras are stupid! haha


I have to chime in with my bra find. www.decentexposures.com They will talk you through measuring and will take it back to make adjustments if needed. They do band sizes between the usual 34 36 etc. And can shorten and lengthen straps. No referral link. I just love them


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 4, 2014)

Bummer about the headphones. I haven't used mine, yet. They look so cute.

I was about to give up trying to find anything on Nike that I wanted, but today I scored on this moon t-shirt. I got the black one and a small, even though technically my boobs shouldn't fit. I figure it is a loose fit, so it just won't be as loose on me.

http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/pd/run-lunar-t-shirt/pid-1486899/pgid-10273348?cp=usns_kw_AL!1778!3!50877206145!!!g!!61161608920!c&amp;ef_id=UXq76gAAAWRxHpXK:20141004043619:s

I'm just not a very sporty person. Of course I would wear shoes or yoga wear, but those are so much more than the $20 gift code, and I don't really need them. I was tempted by some of the sports bras, but I guess I'm just not ready to spend that much on one, as I know I wouldn't use it enough to justify spending that much. I didn't want sports socks. But the t-shirt is right up my alley. Edited to add, the moon print on it glows in the dark! Now I am I kind of want to mint one, too. But I can resist. $40 is way more than I want to pay for a t-shirt.


----------



## skyflower (Oct 4, 2014)

I got the first of my gift 2 gift boxes. The raw vegan brownie, a little disappointed it wasn't a newer batch (same 9/30/14 date as the previous. Expiration? Freshness? Either way, tasted the same but won't be gifted.). The cards... still not sure about them :-( I hate receiving fancy cards because what do you do with them? Store them? Display them? I'm not into decorating so I if I receive them i usually toss them and feel guilty for a bit. Do I gift them or use them? Use them for what? The scarf and nike gift card were more than worth the box price for me as gifts, not sure what to do with everything else. Ideas?


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 4, 2014)

skyflower said:


> I got the first of my gift 2 gift boxes. The raw vegan brownie, a little disappointed it wasn't a newer batch (same 9/30/14 date as the previous. Expiration? Freshness? Either way, tasted the same but won't be gifted.). The cards... still not sure about them :-( I hate receiving fancy cards because what do you do with them? Store them? Display them? I'm not into decorating so I if I receive them i usually toss them and feel guilty for a bit. Do I gift them or use them? Use them for what? The scarf and nike gift card were more than worth the box price for me as gifts, not sure what to do with everything else. Ideas?


I sent the pencils and cards to my cousin who is a teacher. She's the only person I know who I could picture using a pencil.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 4, 2014)

Just placed my nike order! I got two cute pairs of running socks (pink and mango colored) for $1.34 with two-day shipping. Definitely one of the BEST PS gift cards we've gotten, because it is an actual gift card at a store people like.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 7, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> Just placed my nike order! I got two cute pairs of running socks (pink and mango colored) for $1.34 with two-day shipping. Definitely one of the BEST PS gift cards we've gotten, because it is an actual gift card at a store people like.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree. This really was an awesome treat! It was a true gift card with no restrictions and free shipping. I was able to get a pair of Nike sneaks for my son for a little over 5 bucks with tax, and then I ordered a deep V Yankees tee for myself. His shoes came in already and he is so happy! Can't wait to get my cute shirt. It will be adorable with some boyfriend jeans rolled up and black heels or booties. I wish they gave more true gift cards. I still have the Gorjana one from ages ago, but they won't let you use it on sale items, which I don't understand, and the shipping is steep for just jewelry.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 7, 2014)

yjk98 said:


> Did anyone else find the Nicole Miller earphones to be of very poor quality? Mine produce so much background noise. I can't really hear well. The person I call say they can't hear me well either.  I'm wondering if I got a dud and should ask for a new pair. They're worse than my cheap $2 earphones w/ mic.


I noticed that mine were poor quality also. As I was taking them out of the box, one side of the headphones broke. I had to push it back together and now the end that goes in your ear keeps coming out.The sound wasn't very good either. I'm so glad I didn't actually purchase these headphones since they are such bad quality. Overall I liked the box. The brownie was disappointing though. I didn't care for the taste and I usually like raw foods. I can't wait to use my Nike GG.


----------



## Julie Casey (Oct 7, 2014)

Does anyone still have their free 2-day shipping code from their Nike giftcard? I bought shoes and had to return them, so I got my giftcard back but not the shipping promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Oct 7, 2014)

Reija said:


> I noticed that mine were poor quality also. As I was taking them out of the box, one side of the headphones broke. I had to push it back together and now the end that goes in your ear keeps coming out.The sound wasn't very good either. I'm so glad I didn't actually purchase these headphones since they are such bad quality. Overall I liked the box. The brownie was disappointing though. I didn't care for the taste and I usually like raw foods. I can't wait to use my Nike GG.


Even my 13-year old won't use the ear buds because of the quality. Overall, I'm super happy with the box but I wonder how this product passed-quality control tests.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 7, 2014)

wow, this box looks amazing! I wish I was still subbed! 

is there a swap thread for this month? I can't find it, but there are many things I would like to trade for!


----------



## Padawan (Oct 7, 2014)

I wrote to them about the headphones because one side didn't work at all. I don't expect audiophile quality on these, but I should at least be able to hear sound out of both ears! Anyhoo, they wrote back and said they are happy to send a replacement. Fingers crossed the new ones work when I get them.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 12, 2014)

Juls802 said:


> Does anyone still have their free 2-day shipping code from their Nike giftcard? I bought shoes and had to return them, so I got my giftcard back but not the shipping promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I sent you a message.  I have used mine, but if it isn't one time use, maybe you can use it again?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 12, 2014)

I may be the only person who really loved the Urban Remedy brownie... but not $7 worth.  I hoped that the $15 gc they e-mailed me could be combined with the $10 we got in the box, but they cannot.  It is disappointing that our gc is worth less than the code you get just for signing up to their e-mail list.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 12, 2014)

I also loved the brownie, but I think gluten free brownies rock!


----------

